# 2nd Annual Freeport to Rockport LOR Ride



## yellowskeeter

Thanks again to the Lighthouse Inn http://www.lighthousetexas.com/ for hosting our 2nd Annual Freeport to Rockport Boat ride. Dates are Agust 9-11th. Leave Freeport 9:00 am on the 9th and return Sunday the 11th. Rooms are first come first serve so book now. Once they are gone, well they are gone. Ask for Lapse Of Reason Belden fishing tournament to get the very generous rates they have extended for us. Last year we had 8 boats and I know we will grow it this year. Saturday is a free day so go fish, crusie, and explore the area. We go as a group and return as a group so no one gets left behind. Docking available and we will reserve the slips once we get closer to the date. Last years thread can be found here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=421913


----------



## yellowskeeter

more pics from last year


----------



## texasislandboy

I would really like to make this trip this year. I gotta see what new boat I can buy soon. I should have the shamrock running 100% by then but its only a 28 knot boat and needs 3 feet to run.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just got a call and 7 rooms are gone........ Tel for Lighthouse in is 361-790-8439:texasflag


----------



## capfab

One of those 7 is MINE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

And one is me. Can't wait


----------



## capfab

Only 162 days to go......


----------



## 2400tman

And I got one tooooooo!!!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Room reserved. Boat loaded and ready.


----------



## 2slick

Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## capfab

Great times....


----------



## capfab

:brew:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Good pics ! We will be leaving on time this year but we will not publicly humiliate anyone like ATX that was at the wrong place! On the positive side they know Freeport pretty well now! 

All kidding aside, we will be getting a much earlier start this year so plan accordingly as we had people from Austin, Waco, and other farther places join. Boats ranged from 16' to 24' with 60" flat screens on the dash! 

We will do multiple stops on the way up there for fuel and to cool off so for 
most boats range should not be a problem. Fuel stops include Matagorda and POC. I think other than goofing off speeds in the smooth ICW where in the 30 mph range. Most of the trip is smooth, but the bays can get pretty rough so prepare accordingly. 

If you do decide to join and make a reservations, make sure to post here so we can keep track of who all is attending. We will take off from Surfside and should be able to leave trucks, and Ford Edges if you still have them locked and secured there as we did last year. Bridge bait was the boat launch. 

Any other questions PM any of us confirmed or ask on this thread. 

And again thanks to Judy and Willie for their continued support and for the "out of their way" help they gave to all of us when we arrived at The Lighthouse Inn.


----------



## capfab

We will be coming down the night before again. Agree with 8-9:00 am departure!! Please Matty, be kind to us!!

SlickWillie, we know your brand now!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

capfab said:


> We will be coming down the night before again. Agree with 8-9:00 am departure!! Please Matty, be kind to us!!
> 
> SlickWillie, we know your brand now!!!


This all over again. SlickWillie was a life saver!


----------



## ATX 4x4

As a side note, anyone with gopro cameras, bring em this year. I'll have mine mounted so we can get some action shots. Would love to see have seen some action shots of that mysterious bluewave that flew by us all with barely a prop in the water coming out of the Colorado locks.


----------



## ReelWork

And one room is mine! Sooooo looking forward to it...

Alsol glad there will be more kiddos along for the ride. RIGHT!?!?!?


----------



## 2400tman

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh memories!!! Awesome video Reelwork! I must say that was the best weekend EVER!!!!!!!! Made some awesome friends and memories!!!!!!!!!!! I am so ready! August can not get here quick enough


----------



## ReelWork

X2 - We still got June... :cheers:


----------



## ATX 4x4

Love that pic of us eating in Port A.

This was one of the neatest weekend vacations we've taken. Really looking forward to making a repeat. Some of these pics just don't get old.

Hope more will come with this year!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Found more!


----------



## 2slick

BTW.....that pontoon house boat or one like it is for sale in Port A. Just sayin!


----------



## speck trout chaser

yellowskeeter said:


> Just got a call and 7 rooms are gone........ Tel for Lighthouse in is 361-790-8439:texasflag


Me and the GF are very interested in doing this but never done anything like this before. Weve been wanting to do some events with the 2cool group. We will call sunday morning and make reservations with the Hotel.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Glad to have you and your GF on the trip!


----------



## Cylinder

Me and Mrs. Cylinder are registered. Already counting the days. Roger


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice! Should be a great turn out!


----------



## capfab

So happy to see some new friends coming along. Y'all will never forget it or the people you meet.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> So happy to see some new friends coming along. Y'all will never forget it or the people you meet.


X2 - this is shaping up to be another really fun trip!

And I disagree about the forgetting part - It is possible to forget, you just have to drink a whole lot... :biggrin:

Also don't forget if anyone wants to come out and hang with us early, we will be meeting at Canyon Lake - just search for the Lapse of Reason Canyon Lake Trip. Here's the link - http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=470230

We need to be sure we get a good group photo this year. We kind of did this when we left (Thanks Willie) but perhaps more of an actual group photo maybe on the front porch of Lighthouse Inn. Ideas?


----------



## 2400tman

X2 to all the above!!!!!!!!! Be really cool if we doubled the boats frome last year!!!! I can see it now..........


----------



## george.maness86

So I guess we would need a room for 2 nights (9th and 10th) at the lighthouse??? I am going to reserve a room, just not sure if I will be able to make it with my schedule in the oilfield. At least I will have a room for it if I am off. Sounds like alot of FUN!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

George
You are correct. Two nights.


----------



## george.maness86

yellowskeeter said:


> George
> You are correct. Two nights.


Thanks. I will get mine booked so I can go if I am home. I am repowering my boat. Selling the 150 and going to a 250 so should be able to cruise with you guys at around 30 with somewhere around half or under throttle. I will also be bringing a harness that hooks to my two tie down u bolts incase towing is needed. I have a T-top with elect box, permanent mouted VHF and a handheld (incase some one needs one to keep in touch if something is needed), 63 gal fuel tank, list goes on. Have to talk to the wife to see if we will be bringing out son or not as he will be 19 months then. The grandparents might just have a weekend with him. I work in the oilfield so no telling if I will be off or not but will be ready if I can make it. Sounds like a fun weekend.


----------



## george.maness86

I saw in the thread for the one last year that there was a concern about security with the boats. Im sure everyone has either had a big party or wedding and had to rent off duty cops for security. It isnt that expensive and we could all pitch in and pay one or two for security over night for the boats. I wouldnt think a marina would be a bad place but hey I guess anything can happen. Most newer fishing boats have locking hatches for rods and such to help detur thiefs, while locks are only there to keep the honest honest. Just a thought. Opinions? I also saw that someone last year mentioned offshore, Im down for that too if someone wants to go. I love trolling offshore during the summer. Normally just go alone though with a few buddies on the boat with me.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Slickwillie brought his truck down to help us load whatever we needed to take back to the hotel so that was a lot of help but I am down with getting a little security at the dock.


----------



## george.maness86

Forgot to mention a few days ago, while my boat is at the dealers repowering, I got an AWESOME deal on a radar that is being shipped to the dealer to be installed as well so that will help with offshore and night.


----------



## 2slick

Guys(& Gals), be sure you make your reservations for the Belden/Kiewit Fishing group so you get the rate Yellowskeeter has negotiated for you. Lighthouse Inn on Aransas Bay 1-866-790-8439


----------



## ReelWork

Willie - thanks again.. Looking forward to seeing ya at the dock again!


----------



## 2400tman

X2 willie... It's been to long


----------



## capfab

George, I'll buddy up to hit some rigs saturday morning for a few hours weather permitting...going to go to Port A. for lunch and beverages though.


----------



## george.maness86

Sounds great.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> George, I'll buddy up to hit some rigs saturday morning for a few hours weather permitting...going to go to Port A. for lunch and beverages though.


I would totally be in for offshore as well and definitely won't miss lunch this year. With the kids and all, will have to be weather permitting and not too long.. Might be a stretch getting them to spend another 8 hours on the boat the following day... :rotfl:

You thinking you might take the little one offshore?


----------



## george.maness86

ReelWork said:


> I would totally be in for offshore as well and definitely won't miss lunch this year. With the kids and all, will have to be weather permitting and not too long.. Might be a stretch getting them to spend another 8 hours on the boat the following day... :rotfl:
> 
> You thinking you might take the little one offshore?


Probably not, I was thinking we would leave him with my wifes parents for the weekend but not sure how that will work yet.


----------



## cgd

I would love to go to but like george.maness86 I work in the oilfield and don't know if I will be off. I don't want to book a room and take it from someone that can be there without a doubt. If the lighthouse books up is there any other place to stay?


----------



## ATX 4x4

We've convinced a couple friend of ours to ride in our boat this year. They've reserved their own room as of this evening. We'll likely stay at their house in Houston the night before. That combined with we know where we're going this year will hopefully allow us to be on time. 



capfab said:


> George, I'll buddy up to hit some rigs saturday morning for a few hours weather permitting...going to go to Port A. for lunch and beverages though.


^^^^^I'm following this guy. :cheers:


----------



## george.maness86

cgd said:


> I would love to go to but like george.maness86 I work in the oilfield and don't know if I will be off. I don't want to book a room and take it from someone that can be there without a doubt. If the lighthouse books up is there any other place to stay?


The way I look at it if I cant make it one of the other people that can can have my room. I just want to have the reservation just in case because this will be a bad *** trip.:bounce:


----------



## george.maness86

ATX 4x4 said:


> We've convinced a couple friend of ours to ride in our boat this year. They've reserved their own room as of this evening. We'll likely stay at their house in Houston the night before. That combined with we know where we're going this year will hopefully allow us to be on time.
> 
> ^^^^^I'm following this guy. :cheers:


Never been out of rockport, all I know is we dont have to go near as far to get deep. We normally go out of galveston and SLP and have wandered out as far as 60+ miles trolling the platforms. My Nauticstar 2200 handles it just fine and there are always shrimp boats to chat with on the VHF if the fishing gets slow. Fun times. When we bring in Kings my wife is ready for me to go again and she doesnt really like fish. With that area getting deep quick it should be easy to limit out and be back soon. This is going to be a fun trip and I cant wait until August gets here.:bounce:


----------



## george.maness86

How do you use an MMSI number to call someone? I have one but dont know how to use it. I always just call out on 68, if no answer I'll make contact on 16 then switch back to 68.


----------



## yellowskeeter

If the weather and winds holds up going
out of Rockport is great. Deep water is not far off and lots of rigs to hit. Once we get closer to the day and if water conditions allow I may take my spreaders and offshore gear. I have done about 6 30 mile trips and have always done well out of Rockport. My biggest ling and nicest wahoo where caught there.


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> I would totally be in for offshore as well and definitely won't miss lunch this year. With the kids and all, will have to be weather permitting and not too long.. Might be a stretch getting them to spend another 8 hours on the boat the following day... :rotfl:
> 
> You thinking you might take the little one offshore?


RW, Emma has no issues but it cant exceed 3-4 hours.


----------



## yellowskeeter

We will be kidless on this trip, and knowing how we are it will be a fishing marathon Saturday for sure!


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> We've convinced a couple friend of ours to ride in our boat this year. They've reserved their own room as of this evening. We'll likely stay at their house in Houston the night before. That combined with we know where we're going this year will hopefully allow us to be on time.
> 
> ^^^^^I'm following this guy. :cheers:


Bring it on bro!! Love that your bringing friends.


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> We will be kidless on this trip, and knowing how we are it will be a fishing marathon Saturday for sure!


We are leaning toward not bringing Emma. She is coming to Canyon so we will ultimately decide after that.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> We are leaning toward not bringing Emma. She is coming to Canyon so we will ultimately decide after that.


Hmmmm..... Sure hope we aren't the only ones bringing kids. They were super excited when we told them we would be doing this trip again - had a blast last year and talk about it often, asking when we're going this year, will the same people be there, etc.

So Shawn, Emma might be out.

Adolph, how about you - you bringing the kids?

Just not sure we want to be the only ones bringing kids again.


----------



## capfab

Chris, going to see how Canyon goes. If Em has the stamina and patience, she will go.


----------



## george.maness86

If I am doing the offshore part I don't have anyone to watch him as he is getting into everything and won't have the patients for trolling. He might last the 7 hr trip down but doubt that too. I have taken him out a couple times and never last long. I will see if he improves by the time we go and I might bring him. If he goes the offshore trip would probably be out of the picture and we would be swimming Saturday as he is a water bug for sure and will pitch a fit if he has to get out of the water.


----------



## 2slick

cgd said:


> I would love to go to but like george.maness86 I work in the oilfield and don't know if I will be off. I don't want to book a room and take it from someone that can be there without a doubt. If the lighthouse books up is there any other place to stay?


I would go ahead and book if you think you want to make the trip. The Lighthouse has a 72 hour cancellation policy, so as long as you cancel three days out, everything is fine and dandy.


----------



## ReelWork

Sounds good Shawn (and George) 

And for what it's worth for any other parents potentially bringning kids, we stopped a lot and there was plenty of downtime along the way. Not to mention picking up ice cream (and beer) at Matagorda and Port O made it fun for them as well. 

Goerge, the trip itself is only about 4 1/2 hours at 30-35 MPH - it's the stops along the way, locks, beer/ice refills, etc. that add for another 3-4 hours. The stops really are the best part as we would be rolling along then someone would just mention stopping and that was all it took - we'd just pull over, hop out and cool off.


----------



## yellowskeeter

found a couple pics of the offshore trips I have taken with the kids out of Rockport.


----------



## ReelWork

That's some great looking water Kenny - rare to have it _that_ calm. As much as we get down there, water like that only seems to happen for us every few years.

Typically the forecast for 5-10 ends up being a true 15-20 with gusts to 25. :hairout:


----------



## yellowskeeter

exactly! Here is my daughters favorite video from one of the trips


----------



## capfab

Wow, Ipilot might even hold in that kind of water!!! Usually I have to tie up downstream of the platform to even get to fish, or its constant boat maneuvering so others can.


----------



## 2slick

Gulf was slick last Tuesday. Came back from Corpus by way of Port A. and drove the beach a ways. We've been here around 6 years, and I've only seen it that way a few times.

Kenny, those are some nice fish. We've never been past the harbor at Port A. Our oldest son is coming down in June, and I know he wants to go out in the gulf, so I may try it before then if I get the chance. Got a friend here that just runs out for fun, so maybe I can go with him and get some tips. I know you guys are sure tempting me with those pictures!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I was trying to find a pic of my skeeter with outriggers and finally found it. Silly, but usefull!


----------



## williamcr

I could not make it last year due to work but hopefully I will make this one 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman

We will not miss the saturday run like we did last year! Might have to leave Marsha behind! Lol........right............


----------



## ReelWork

2400tman said:


> We will not miss the saturday run like we did last year! Might have to leave Marsha behind! Lol........right............


X2 - We didn't even know about the saturday run last year. Could have been because everyone was pretty tired and think we hit the room and showers early.

May have to leave some room for a heavy rod or two just in case - will have to see how the weather pans out. Would love to run out to double yellow or Big Southern. Haven't been there in years...


----------



## capfab

RW, it came together on the water. We had decided to do a little fishing Saturday morning so we all headed to mud island. Fished a little and decided to head to Lydia Ann channel. Then we got hungry, could see Port A..........thirsty.........beer.........
Ba-Bam, we were eating lunch and buying T-shirts. Somehow we ended all the way down Fisherman's wharf on foot.... thirsty.........beer.........Pontoons with air conditioned campers on top, etc.


----------



## capfab

I remember Tman and Marsha sitting at the bay, drinking coffee and looking perfectly content where they were. They wanted to chill I think.


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> I remember Tman and Marsha sitting at the bay, drinking coffee and looking perfectly content where they were. They wanted to chill I think.


Lol. Yes we were! I remember! You all were not gone a hour or so and we started to function a little.......haha..... then we started wishing we would've went with!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah we ran in to capfab and Adolph near the marina bid was blown away at the blue water that day. It was spectacular.


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Lol. Yes we were! I remember! You all were not gone a hour or so and we started to function a little.......haha..... then we started wishing we would've went with!!


You should have just fired up the Beast and came on. Dragging your ### with us this year.


----------



## ReelWork

Might even turn this into a case where I drop Caroline and the kids off in Port A and a few of us buddy up in a couple of boats and head offshore if the conditions are right. That said, Caroline LOVES to fish offshore so maybe if there are a couple of people who would rather stay inshore or shop, we can all sort of divide and conquer based on boats and people going.


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Might even turn this into a case where I drop Caroline and the kids off in Port A and a few of us buddy up in a couple of boats and head offshore if the conditions are right. That said, Caroline LOVES to fish offshore so maybe if there are a couple of people who would rather stay inshore or shop, we can all sort of divide and conquer based on boats and people going.


That might just work bro. Thought about renting a couple of those beach cars/carts for beach going for those who want to spend 4-5 hours in Port A. We/They could drive to lunch, shop, go to the beach.

I could jump in any bad ### boat with, say a 300 Yami!!


----------



## 2400tman

That would work!!im soooooo ready


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> That might just work bro. Thought about renting a couple of those beach cars/carts for beach going for those who want to spend 4-5 hours in Port A. We/They could drive to lunch, shop, go to the beach.
> 
> I could jump in any bad ### boat with, say a 300 Yami!!


That's an AWESOME idea... Drop Caroline and/or the kids and haul arse offshore (or inshore). They would love to play on the beach too.

Thinkin outside the box bro! :cheers:


----------



## speck trout chaser

We made the reservations this morning for both nights so were ready to go and the sled is ready!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

This is going to be a big group this year. It's gonna be a blast for sure.


----------



## george.maness86

Here are a few pics of the boat and an offshore photo. This is before I dropped it off at the shop this time home so it will have the 250 Zuke, power pole, and a few others including a Furuno radar when I get it back.


----------



## daryl1979

Can I meet y'all in Rockport lol


----------



## Kenner21

I'd love to join y'all but Chris's pure bay is way faster than mine and I couldn't stand the shaming.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Excuses!


----------



## Kenner21

I'm actually going to look at my schedule tomorrow that looks like a solid time.


----------



## capfab

speck trout chaser said:


> We made the reservations this morning for both nights so were ready to go and the sled is ready!


Welcome STC!! Look forward to meeting y'all. Gorgeous ride!!


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> That's an AWESOME idea... Drop Caroline and/or the kids and haul arse offshore (or inshore). They would love to play on the beach too.
> 
> Thinkin outside the box bro! :cheers:


I'm gonna make it happen then.


----------



## funbunchfishin

Just booked a room, after going through last years thread and seeing all the pics, looks like a great weekend trip.


----------



## texasislandboy

I just thought about this... I would be driving north past rockport to freeport then the boat down to rockport.. I may just meet yall in rock port... I know I'll be missing the point of the trip but it will still be nice to get away for a weekend.


----------



## capfab

funbunchfishin said:


> Just booked a room, after going through last years thread and seeing all the pics, looks like a great weekend trip.


Out-freaking-standing!!!! Welcome and hold on!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

texasislandboy said:


> I just thought about this... I would be driving north past rockport to freeport then the boat down to rockport.. I may just meet yall in rock port... I know I'll be missing the point of the trip but it will still be nice to get away for a weekend.


Yes, everyone is welcome.


----------



## ATX 4x4

texasislandboy said:


> I just thought about this... I would be driving north past rockport to freeport then the boat down to rockport.. I may just meet yall in rock port... I know I'll be missing the point of the trip but it will still be nice to get away for a weekend.


Heck yeah. Last year the fun most definitely did not stop once we docked the boats...IIRC, it was just beginning angelsm


----------



## speck trout chaser

capfab said:


> Welcome STC!! Look forward to meeting y'all. Gorgeous ride!!


Thanks and ditto. We were talking about this last night and cant wait till Aug. Im sure this is a little early but does anyone have the address or link where were we will be putting in at Freeport??

Thanks.


----------



## capfab

PM Sent STC.


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> Good pics ! We will be leaving on time this year but we will not publicly humiliate anyone like ATX that was at the wrong place! On the positive side they know Freeport pretty well now!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::brew:

While we missed the boat on directions, IIRC, we were not the last ones to the party...(coughSeaFoxcough) :biggrin:

And yes, anyone needing directions for most anything in Freeport, feel free to hit me up. We took a tour of the whole city at ground level.


----------



## texasislandboy

ATX 4x4 said:


> Heck yeah. Last year the fun most definitely did not stop once we docked the boats...IIRC, it was just beginning angelsm


sounds good! I'll still bring the boat up with me.. maybe the shallow sport or the shamrock battle wagon


----------



## ReelWork

texasislandboy said:


> sounds good! I'll still bring the boat up with me.. maybe the shallow sport or the shamrock battle wagon


Sweet, look forward to meeting ya!

Do you have a straight up old school inboard shamrock? Love those boats and definitely battle wagons.

Hope this helps - We will typically cruise 30-35 with bursts of 50+ but on the way back think we ran 40-50 for some stretches stopping at the marina or along the intracoastal for the group/everyone to catch up. Safety is our top priority and we never left anyone behind although Matty bay was kind of a free for all since it was so rough but we still stopped at the western mouth.

Speed really didn't matter as we were stopping every 45 minutes or so. When the speed picked up or slowed down it was usually all of us doing the same thing.

You're gonna have fun, no doubt!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think I going to take my hobie. And lots Of vodka 
Remember no one gets left behind.


----------



## capfab

Love it YS. Can I strap a couple of Yetis on it? Kind of a home base deal. Do you have any sound on it?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Only sound I get is the wind, the waves and my wife complaining because we are not on the boat fishing.


----------



## ReelWork

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## george.maness86

Got me a room on the bay side. Now I just gotta cross my fingers that I am off. I am thinking if we do go we can probably bring our son but he will only be 19 months. We will also be bringing a friend and his GF(wife they might as well be merried) so my wife will have someone familiar and we can still go offshore and leave the ladies to go shopping and get a golf cart. I cant wait, is August here yet? One more thing when I called they only had 2 kings available after me and one is on the bay side.


----------



## george.maness86

Can you PM me the launch point as well. Im gonna be doing a little google earthing.


----------



## texasislandboy

yellowskeeter said:


> I think I going to take my hobie. And lots Of vodka
> Remember no one gets left behind.
> View attachment 587021


If I bring the shamrock you would probably be fast than me in it haha. It's a 1998 20 open. Has a 351w in it but is by no means a speedboat. 27-30 knots tops
I hope to have a new Shallow Sport by then


----------



## ReelWork

George, for what it's worth we are leaving our 2 year old with relatives. Clearly you know your kid better than anyone and obviously up to you but this trip was right at the limit for our then 3 year old. He's 4 now and ready to roll! 

Last year our 2 kids that went were 3 and 6. The youngest was 18 months and while comfortable with being on the boat, if we experience anything like we did last year on Matty bay, I wouldn't want my 2 year old with us. Also it's a long day in the sun and heat.

Feel free to shoot me a pm if you want chat on the side.


----------



## capfab

George, pm sent.


----------



## george.maness86

Thanks. I cant wait until August and I might go ahead and try to plan to be off and see what happends.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I keep thinking that we really need to be on the water running by 8 am so we don't get slammed on matty so everyone plan accordingly.


----------



## capfab

capfab said:


> We will be coming down the night before again. Agree with 8-9:00 am departure!! Please Matty, be kind to us!!


100% agree YS.

Are the locks now opened hourly instead of "on demand"? Might create some delays and bottlenecks.


----------



## yellowskeeter

On demand I'm guessing as usual but not sure.


----------



## capfab

I don't why I thought they were changing. Oh well, good for us.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I thought I read somewhere about the locks being every hour on the hour also. Hopefully everyone can make 8... It would be nice to get going that early.


----------



## ReelWork

0800 is gonna make for a real early morning for some people when you consider the drive some will be making then dropping the boats in the water around 0700 and getting vehicles situated, ice, etc.. I've had some people PM me driving from 2-3 hours out... (We will be staying locally again). 

If we leave ON TIME at 0900 that is still almost 2 hours earlier than last year. 

Also recommend we burn some gas and haul some ***** early on with Matty Bay our target. Think back to last year, in the first couple of hours we were running 25-30 MPH most of the time and perhaps we should kick it up in the 30-40 MPH range to reel in the time lost idling along in the locks. The locks really suck up our time.. 

Under normal summer patterns, if we can get to Matty Bay by say 2PM it should be ok (relatively speaking). 

Lastly, we stopped at a few places for longer than needed. Still stop, but get in and get out. Think we were at Matty Marina for close to an hour... 

Once we get across Matty, hit that little mud flat on the southwest shoreline and chill out there for a while. :cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Works for me!


----------



## capfab

Agree with 9:00 am. If we cruise 30-35 with locks and fuel stops, we should Matty by 12:30. Hope she is in a good mood!!! Don't really want to run WOT the whole way. Half the fun is the journey. Tunes, beer and friends at 35 is cruising nicely.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> Agree with 9:00 am. If we cruise 30-35 with locks and fuel stops, we should Matty by 12:30. Hope she is in a good mood!!! Don't really want to run WOT the whole way. Half the fun is the journey. Tunes, beer and friends at 35 is cruising nicely.


Exactly! :cheers:


----------



## adpostel

Was that us that was, CASUALLY, late last year, Hmmm? LOL.... 

We won't be late this year....

I know the kids are going with us to Canyon, not sure about Rockport.... 

Judging on the Rockport Festivities probably ramping up this year, my best guess is, no kids for us......

As far as the fishing is concerned on Saturday, we will give it a light go, and if it doesn't happen in about two or three casts, We will change the game plan VERY QUICKLY! Heck, we may even troll a couple baits down the Lydia Ann Channel on the way to Port A., at about 45 mph, and if we catch something, we'll probably release it, LOL!! We will probably rent an electric cruiser in Port A. for a couple hours (Maybe) We will be present at dinner Saturday night somewhere, and we will for D a m n sure be at the Sugar Shack for a reunion party, probably with some sub-par cover band doing Led Zepplin.... This is just my best guess as to how it will go down......

I am usually pretty spot on with the partying!

Bayside King Room been booked, rig is ready to roll, hand rolled cigars, and PLENTY of thirst quenching beverages!! and of course PLENTY OF MUSIC!! Although, I think I'm gonna get blown off the water this year, everyone went back systemized their rigs, LOL.... It's cool, I'll come up with something this year!! Can't wait....


----------



## capfab

Whose definition of PLENTY are you using bro?:rotfl:


----------



## capfab

Cylinder said:


> Me and Mrs. Cylinder are registered. Already counting the days. Roger


I missed you man!!! WELCOME to LOR 2013!!!! Looking forward to meeting y'all!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> If the weather and winds holds up going
> out of Rockport is great. Deep water is not far off and lots of rigs to hit. Once we get closer to the day and if water conditions allow I may take my spreaders and offshore gear. I have done about 6 30 mile trips and have always done well out of Rockport. My biggest ling and nicest wahoo where caught there.


Mmmmmmmm. Blackened Ling.......


----------



## capfab

I just talked to another 2Cooler who is booked but has not posted. That makes 5 new boats!! ATX bringing friends and George bringing friends just about doubles last year. We need 2 more boats!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Looks like my sister and her BF are going too. She was gonna book a room last night.


----------



## scott in pearland

capfab said:


> I just talked to another 2Cooler who is booked but has not posted. That makes 5 new boats!! ATX bringing friends and George bringing friends just about doubles last year. We need 2 more boats!!!!!!


I guess that be me, I'm in. Looking forward to meeting all of you, it will be me, my wife and 2 kiddos. Thanks for all the info capfab.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Better go buy a case of crown now.


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> Whose definition of PLENTY are you using bro?:rotfl:


 A short Mescun's! LOL..... We're Veterans this year... :brew:


----------



## adpostel

Also, just confirmed, kiddos will be with us at Canyon, but Mama says No kiddos on LOR 2013 for us.....


----------



## yellowskeeter

adpostel said:


> Also, just confirmed, kiddos will be with us at Canyon, but Mama says No kiddos on LOR 2013 for us.....


We are on the same plan !!


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> Better go buy a case of crown now.


Crown is out - Been drinking this stuff called Texas Crown Club and let me tell ya what smooth... :texasflag

Think the best drink was the Bloody Mary when we were all meeting/greeting at surfside marina.

Speaking of, YS - Guessing the marina is cool with us parking again this year?


----------



## adpostel

Definitely starting out with Bloody Marys out of Freeport!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

You got that right! Zing zang, titos, and Mexican magi cocktail sauce !!!


----------



## capfab

Crown is NEVER too far away from my boat. Don't even try to tell Tman crown is out. We wont here of it!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah need to call and make sure. I don't have the number, did anyone keep it?


----------



## ReelWork

scott in pearland said:


> I guess that be me, I'm in. Looking forward to meeting all of you, it will be me, my wife and 2 kiddos. Thanks for all the info capfab.


Looking forward to meeting ya! Welcome aboard.. :cheers:


----------



## capfab

We put the hurt on a BIG bottle of Titos last year waiting on Mr. Casually late. Was on my third one when the sea fox rolled in. I've got some Dave's Insanity Bloody Mary mix coming this year. Simply incredible!!!!


----------



## capfab

scott in pearland said:


> I guess that be me, I'm in. Looking forward to meeting all of you, it will be me, my wife and 2 kiddos. Thanks for all the info capfab.


Fantastic!!

Scott runs a T-Topped 22' Pathfinder, will fit right in!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

The other good news is that I won't be pulling the sled with a ford edge this year.


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> The other good news is that I won't be pulling the sled with a ford edge this year.


Prius?

Smart Car?

Vespa?

Do tell...

I was actually pretty impressed with how well that Edge seemed to pull your rig and from what you said it did the job surprisingly well.


----------



## yellowskeeter

The gas guzzling beast, my Durango rt


----------



## capfab

RW, Vespa made me blow coors light out my nose bro!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Kenny, I knew it was going to be something wicked... That's baaaaad!


----------



## yellowskeeter

It's my NASCAR 7 seater'


----------



## capfab

Sweet ride for sure. Will match your new BA scooter when you get it.


----------



## capfab

RW, we hitting the rigs?


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> RW, we hitting the rigs?


Yes!


----------



## capfab

Your in Tman!!!!! Never a doubt about you bro!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'll be in of weather holds up !!!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> I'll be in of weather holds up !!!


Uhhhh, we are following you my friend!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Rigs in the morning and trout and reds in the afternoon! C'mon weather!


----------



## capfab

Crown in between!!!


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> rw, we hitting the rigs?


hell yes!!!


----------



## daryl1979

Can't hit the rigs in my boat lol


----------



## capfab

We could run to the bahamas in Reelworks boat, and be back by dinner!!


----------



## ReelWork

Might make it on one tank too. :biggrin:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just checked with Judy at the lighthouse inn and we are at 15 rooms booked. Better jump on one soon if you are planning to go! They have given us a huge discounted rate for the rooms. 

For those that have family or friend members that may not want to fish Saturday there are a ton of shops and resteraunt's at walking distances and a great pool in house as well as a pier that is lit at night. Also a quick boat ride to Port Aransas and Aransas Pass. Lots to do.


----------



## Kenner21

I'm working my set of three days so I won't be joining,sounds like an awesome weekend.


----------



## texasislandboy

Whats the rate for the rooms? I couldn't find it..


----------



## capfab

texasislandboy said:


> Whats the rate for the rooms? I couldn't find it..


Pm sent.


----------



## capfab

15 rooms!!! Going to be Epic!!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

This is gonna be good...


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> 15 rooms!!! Going to be Epic!!!


Last year was Epic. This year will be Epic-er..


----------



## adpostel

Got another couple going, They will join the Postel's this year, Rooms booked, so I guess this brings the rooms to 16...... Lifetime Family Friends, very cool people.....


----------



## capfab

Epic-er it is!!!!!


----------



## capfab

Rollin' with 3 females this year.......


----------



## ATX 4x4

capfab said:


> Rollin' with 3 females this year.......


And we're still several months out!! Reminds me...we need to work on plans for fabbing up the "exercise pole" on the rear casting deck of your boat. It'll be a 'reel hit' with your new and improved sound system.


----------



## cgd

ATX 4x4 said:


> And we're still several months out!! Reminds me...we need to work on plans for fabbing up the "exercise pole" on the rear casting deck of your boat. It'll be a 'reel hit' with your new and improved sound system.


From previous post I thought yellowskeeter had y'all covered with the 10' blade?


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> And we're still several months out!! Reminds me...we need to work on plans for fabbing up the "exercise pole" on the rear casting deck of your boat. It'll be a 'reel hit' with your new and improved sound system.


Thinking telescoping......


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> Thinking telescoping......


Hydraulic Telescoping and have it run off the tilt/trim pump....


----------



## ATX 4x4

With DJ Postel in control of the tunes this party will bangin'


----------



## adpostel

ATX 4x4 said:


> With DJ Postel in control of the tunes this party will bangin'


Jess Sir!!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Epic-er it is!!!!!


Yes it is will oh wait.........agreed^^^^^^!!


----------



## 2400tman

Holy chit......................... 15 rooms.. gunna be a parrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty!


----------



## ReelWork

Gonna be hangover too!


----------



## capfab

I just added a GoPro like ATX!!! We are definitely going to have video this year!!!!!! Bad #%# little camera.


----------



## 2slick

*Anybody know this guy?*


*LIGHTHOUSE INN ARANSAS BAY*

about an hour ago

Congratulations to Christopher McClain, the winner of our free weekend giveaway! He won his choice of a stay at the Inn on Barons Creek in Fredericksburg, TX www.InnOnBaronsCreek.com, The Lighthouse Inn at Aransas Bay in Rockport, TX www.LighthouseTexas.com, or the Hampton Inn on the Lake in Marble Falls, TX www.MarbleFallsHotel.com. Thank you for your support and follow us for more monthly contests!


----------



## adpostel

SlickWillie said:


> *LIGHTHOUSE INN ARANSAS BAY*
> 
> about an hour ago
> 
> Congratulations to Christopher McClain, the winner of our free weekend giveaway! He won his choice of a stay at the Inn on Barons Creek in Fredericksburg, TX www.InnOnBaronsCreek.com, The Lighthouse Inn at Aransas Bay in Rockport, TX www.LighthouseTexas.com, or the Hampton Inn on the Lake in Marble Falls, TX www.MarbleFallsHotel.com. Thank you for your support and follow us for more monthly contests!


Now that is 2 COOL!! Congrats dude!!


----------



## capfab

Next round on Chris!!! Congrats bro!!


----------



## ReelWork

Fricking bad arse!

Barons Creek here we come. 

Hmmm.... Fredericksburg LOR anyone? :rotfl:


----------



## texasislandboy

found out its my girlfriends moms birthday that weekend. I'm gonna find out what the deal is with that so I can make plans for this.


----------



## george.maness86

Got pics from the dealer today. It is all coming together so I will be in on the short (or long) burst of speed over 40-50+.


----------



## adpostel

george.maness86 said:


> Got pics from the dealer today. It is all coming together so I will be in on the short (or long) burst of speed over 40-50+.


Hey, there's no showing off on LOR George, LOL.... We have an elected "PEACEMAKER" to settle down the Rowdy Bunch, He flies a Blue Wave..... Don't get on his bad side, LOL.... :wink::bounce:


----------



## ATX 4x4

Awesome! Hope you have her dialed in with just the right prop by the time August comes around.


----------



## george.maness86

It will be right before I pick it up. The dealer is running it I think Monday to get the WOT and adjust pitch accordingly to get max RPM. It will be ready to go when I pick it up. It will be turning a 16" prop for sure just not sure the pitch yet. With the 250 I should have plenty that I could get a spare smaller diameter prop as a spare that will get more speed without loosing the holeshot on that 22' nauticstar.


----------



## capfab

Congrats George. Very sweet setup!


----------



## george.maness86

adpostel said:


> Hey, there's no showing off on LOR George, LOL.... We have an elected "PEACEMAKER" to settle down the Rowdy Bunch, He flies a Blue Wave..... Don't get on his bad side, LOL.... :wink::bounce:


No showing off here just excited for the LOR (new friends) and to get my boat back and see what it will do.


----------



## ReelWork

George, you're gonna love that Zuke! I don't think we had a single Suzuki in the group last year either... Congrats! 

And I'm no peace maker - more like a sh** stirrer.


----------



## capfab

George, if you don't show it off, I will for you! A 250 Zuke is bad **#%!!!


----------



## capfab

If Reelwork's peacekeeper outfit includes that banana hammock, RUN!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Vedi Nice-ah!


----------



## capfab

And somebody bring adpostel some grey poupon this year!!!


----------



## george.maness86

Thanks, I am pretty excited about both the LOR and running the boat. Got to get past the break in first so I will probably be cruising alot to get it broke in quick, maybe in the first day I get it back. I dont get to leave the rig for my days off until the 14th though so I am like a kid at Christmas waiting to open presents. I also found me a Humminbird 998C HD SI on Ebay new for $1350 that will get to the dealer to be installed on Monday. I am really excited about the SI as it will help me see some wrecks I like better and help slot on trolling platforms offshore better as well. I went looking on Humminbirds website and you can do the eathernet deal on this one like on the HDS systems and link it to your outboard for parameters and all kinds of stuff. They are also the only ones with the 360 imaging, only down side is the transducer is another 2 grand. I already know the Humminbird since my previous one was the 597HD DI and it worked flawlesly besides I have had some problems with grounds. I will be able to explore all my favorite spots and new ones and check out the SI while breaking the motor in. This trip is going to be alot of fun and I have never gone on a "cruise" with or without a group. I will be able to make it on one tank though but will top off probably on one of the stops before we get to Rockport so I will be full for offshore trip. When I had the 150 on one of the offshore trips with me and a buddy the round trip was around 160 miles and still had right over half a tank (topped off before we went). Hauling @#$% will burn more then the 150 but my max on the 150 was 42MPH on a good day. I should eb able to do that at a descent cruising RPM with he 250 and burn the same or less in my mind. I will find out for sure when I get it back and run it.


----------



## george.maness86

Is anybody going that does not have a VHF. I have a spare handheld that I carry for a backup incase my fixed goes out.


----------



## capfab

George, I run a 998 SI. Awesome at the rigs. You will very much enjoy this trip. New friends WILL be made. For what it's worth, I used around 90 gallons last year. Also drank about 6 cases.:cheers:


----------



## george.maness86

From the discussions on here I am thinking that everyone there cmobined will drink more beer and crown then we all burn gas. Sounds like a good time to me, Im deffinately in.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I think I was right around capfab's fuel numbers as well. I mentioned that to a buddy of mine the other day and he said "dude, you need a 4 stroke. that's a gas hog". My response was well the beer to gallons of gas burned was 2:1 so that sounds pretty daggum fuel efficient to me!

I measure fuel consumption with beer:gas ratio. If gas number exceeds beer number...drink more beer and your boat will be more efficient. Duh.


----------



## george.maness86

ATX 4x4 said:


> I think I was right around capfab's fuel numbers as well. I mentioned that to a buddy of mine the other day and he said "dude, you need a 4 stroke. that's a gas hog". My response was well the beer to gallons of gas burned was 2:1 so that sounds pretty daggum fuel efficient to me!
> 
> I measure fuel consumption with beer:gas ratio. If gas number exceeds beer number...drink more beer and your boat will be more efficient. Duh.


Thats some funny *#&$ right there.:rotfl:


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> I think I was right around capfab's fuel numbers as well. I mentioned that to a buddy of mine the other day and he said "dude, you need a 4 stroke. that's a gas hog". My response was well the beer to gallons of gas burned was 2:1 so that sounds pretty daggum fuel efficient to me!
> 
> I measure fuel consumption with beer:gas ratio. If gas number exceeds beer number...drink more beer and your boat will be more efficient. Duh.


Genius..., simply genius.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'm ready now!


----------



## daryl1979

Dam I might need to start planing to go lol just have to convince the wife to drive to Rockport pick up the boat and then drive to Freeport the back to Rockport


----------



## urdady1

bout to book, seems like a blast, but i have a few questions. my 20' Sea Hunt is kinda slow with my 15o 2-stroke ymaha. 44 mph top speed 60 gallon tank. and its not a skinny water boat...think I'll be ok? Also is this a fishing tourney or just a fun run-booze cruise--fishing excursion...i like the fun run -booze cruise-fishing exursion part


----------



## george.maness86

Fun run booze cruise!!!! There is a fishing tourney that will not hand out the best prize ever. Cruising down and back will be around 30-35 with short bursts of speed for a few. You should be fine. Bring extra 2 cycle


----------



## BLUEBERRY

urdady1 said:


> bout to book, seems like a blast, but i have a few questions. my 20' Sea Hunt is kinda slow with my 15o 2-stroke ymaha. 44 mph top speed 60 gallon tank. and its not a skinny water boat...think I'll be ok? Also is this a fishing tourney or just a fun run-booze cruise--fishing excursion...i like the fun run -booze cruise-fishing exursion part


Your boat runs about the same mph/depth as me, and I made it just fine last year. This is a fun run-booze cruise--fishing excursion type of thing. It was a blast last year and this year is shaping up to be a good one also.


----------



## adpostel

ATX 4x4 said:


> I think I was right around capfab's fuel numbers as well. I mentioned that to a buddy of mine the other day and he said "dude, you need a 4 stroke. that's a gas hog". My response was well the beer to gallons of gas burned was 2:1 so that sounds pretty daggum fuel efficient to me!
> 
> I measure fuel consumption with beer:gas ratio. If gas number exceeds beer number...drink more beer and your boat will be more efficient. Duh.


True words of WISDOM, right there.... I don't care who ya' are!

Uh Huh! What he said!

Last year it was about 14 beers and two Lime-a-ritas up there, and bout 9 beers coming back.... Something about a head wind or something like that.... So what I'm sayin' is that my boat was definitely more efficient on the way up there.....:brew:


----------



## capfab

It took me a twelve pack to get across Matty!!! Great mileage!


----------



## ReelWork

ATX 4x4 said:


> I think I was right around capfab's fuel numbers as well. I mentioned that to a buddy of mine the other day and he said "dude, you need a 4 stroke. that's a gas hog". My response was well the beer to gallons of gas burned was 2:1 so that sounds pretty daggum fuel efficient to me!
> 
> I measure fuel consumption with beer:gas ratio. If gas number exceeds beer number...drink more beer and your boat will be more efficient. Duh.


True logic right there! Pretty funny when people really don't have a clue on good fuel MPG's/burn rate. You were just under 4 MPG burn and that's pretty respectable. Could you be a little better with a 4 stroke, sure but not for the difference in cost to only gain you a 1/4 MPG. Gotta save the dinero for the real inefficient beer:gas ratio...

Priorities!



adpostel said:


> True words of WISDOM, right there.... I don't care who ya' are!
> 
> Uh Huh! What he said!
> 
> Last year it was about 14 beers and two Lime-a-ritas up there, and bout 9 beers coming back.... Something about a head wind or something like that.... So what I'm sayin' is that my boat was definitely more efficient on the way up there.....:brew:


Adolph, think we were right there with you on the "there and back" efficiency count-meter-ratio-alogorithm. Couldn't believe we were already low on a CASE of beer at the second stop and those Lime-A-Ritas were taking a beating too...

Planning on bringing more Lime-A-Ritas this year. Those 2 cases we brought last year were gone in no time. Seem to remember Matty had them for sale too... Go down smooth when you want change from beer.

Think the Beer:Lime-A-Rita ratio was around 4:1...


----------



## yellowskeeter

urdady1 said:


> bout to book, seems like a blast, but i have a few questions. my 20' Sea Hunt is kinda slow with my 15o 2-stroke ymaha. 44 mph top speed 60 gallon tank. and its not a skinny water boat...think I'll be ok? Also is this a fishing tourney or just a fun run-booze cruise--fishing excursion...i like the fun run -booze cruise-fishing exursion part


That will be a perfect set up! No worries at all.

On Saturday it's a free day to do what you like, go fish, cruise around, stay on land or whatever else you can think of.

Team yellowskeeter will be fishing!


----------



## ReelWork

Glad to see we're all awake....


----------



## capfab

Reelwork, the ratio is spot on. We drank four gallons of margaritas at the party and floated a 16 gallon keg. 4:1 !!!


----------



## ReelWork

When dealing with scientific things of this nature, the numbers don't lie, jack! 


(Think I just sounded like Uncle Si)


----------



## yellowskeeter

Or chumlee


----------



## capfab

True. I am a PhD. (pretty heavy drinker)


----------



## capfab

First rule of LOR: bring plenty of beer.


----------



## ReelWork

daryl1979 said:


> Dam I might need to start planing to go lol just have to convince the wife to drive to Rockport pick up the boat and then drive to Freeport the back to Rockport


It's worth it... The trip there and back quite possibly overshadowed all the activities on Saturday. We had a LOT of fun Saturday night at the pool and hanging out but we were all together, chit-chatting the most on the journey there and back.

Bring a camera too.

Hope you decide to make the run but understand the logistics of not wanting to..


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> It's worth it... The trip there and back quite possibly overshadowed all the activities on Saturday. We had a LOT of fun Saturday night at the pool and hanging out but we were all together, chit-chatting the most on the journey there and back.
> 
> Bring a camera too.
> 
> Hope you decide to make the run but understand the logistics of not wanting to..


True enough. VHF and camera are absolute necessities.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Thanks a lot capfab and atx! My debit card really appreciated this one!!!


----------



## capfab

Score!!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

yellowskeeter said:


> thanks a lot capfab and atx! My debit card really appreciated this one!!!
> View attachment 588650


money!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well if weather holds up I'm ready for some nearshore/offshore fishing. Team yellowskeeter is going to land a marlin for sure!


----------



## ReelWork

Glad y'all are going to be videotaping me on the way, as well as when I catch fish. That's awesome!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Except for this one, I thing to many toothsome have bitten this one.


----------



## george.maness86

Man your getting fancy with those lures. I like to keep it simple and have always had very good luck on the Rapala Magnums in the green/blue top color. I have a few others I use but the Rapalas always catch fish. If we get 3-4 boats out there we can civer some ground trolling. I gont have outriggers and dont plan on adding them so I only run 2 rods verses 4. I enjoy offshore but dont do it enough to make it worth it to me to inverst in the outriggers. We usually only go in the summer (after the water warms up to between 70-78) between 4-7 times a year. I have spent enough money on inshore and the setup I have works so Im not planning on changing that any time soon. Who knows though I may end up getting them. What did your set up run Skeeter? That GoPro looks like I need one before we go as well. That would make for some neat fishing videos. They are water prof also right?


----------



## yellowskeeter

All bit the raps where given to me by the owner of JASLURE so got lucky. I carried about the same just 4 or 5 until gander mountain miss marked them all down to $2/ea during the remodel so stocked up.


----------



## urdady1

Alright, I'm in, just booked, only a few left with this group i think. Don't know any of you guys but I'm pretty pumped about making this run. need to ramp up my Liver pickling excercizes.... Also definately wanna jump in on the deeper stuff too!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Cool one more! Big group going now!


----------



## ReelWork

Yeppers!


----------



## george.maness86

urdady1 said:


> Alright, I'm in, just booked, only a few left with this group i think. Don't know any of you guys but I'm pretty pumped about making this run. need to ramp up my Liver pickling excercizes.... Also definately wanna jump in on the deeper stuff too!!


Great!!! Will your boat handle deeper or set up for it or are you going to need to ride with one of us?


----------



## urdady1

should be set up perfect for anything within 20-30 miles off...


----------



## george.maness86

urdady1 said:


> should be set up perfect for anything within 20-30 miles off...


Nice!!! That'll work.


----------



## 2slick

I'm thinking bigger truck......or maybe a couple luggage runs!


----------



## Cylinder

Looks like we may have a Sea Hunt convention!


----------



## capfab

urdady1 said:


> Alright, I'm in, just booked, only a few left with this group i think. Don't know any of you guys but I'm pretty pumped about making this run. need to ramp up my Liver pickling excercizes.... Also definately wanna jump in on the deeper stuff too!!


AWESOME!! Welcome to LOR 2013!!!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

slickwillie said:


> i'm thinking bigger truck......or maybe a couple luggage runs!


shotgun!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

urdady1 said:


> should be set up perfect for anything within 20-30 miles off...


That is a perfect boat for this trip.

Welcome aboard, my new friend! :brew::brew:


----------



## 2400tman

This is shaping up to be BIG! Looking forward to meeting the newcomers! Yall are in for a awesome adventure!!!!!! 
Hey capfab, think we now have the perfect boat to carry the KEGS!!!!!! as in 2,3,4.........Heheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## capfab

Absolutely bro!! That's a nice boat!!!


----------



## urdady1

right on!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Will get an update on Monday on how many rooms shave been booked. I think it should be somewhere close to 20. If you have not booked yet, better hurry.


----------



## ReelWork

Gonna be a blast!


----------



## george.maness86

I gotta get my new outboard fixed first. I hit something in west bay yesterday and tire my skew off, twisted the splines on the prop shaft, and bent my prop. Anyone know if baughman can fix all of that.


----------



## ReelWork

And didn't you just get a new outboard? That sucks


----------



## george.maness86

Yup that's the new one. I have pics posted in a thread labeled eating in general fishing


----------



## 2slick

george.maness86 said:


> I gotta get my new outboard fixed first. I hit something in west bay yesterday and tire my skew off, twisted the splines on the prop shaft, and bent my prop. Anyone know if baughman can fix all of that.


Wow....something solid! I didn't damage anything but prop & prop shaft and it was over $1700.

Last time I had wife check, LOR had 17 rooms booked.


----------



## george.maness86

Here are pics.


----------



## Kcrob1

Mark is getting his boat salty??? Might need to see what kind of stock we have when the time comes and tag along...


----------



## yellowskeeter

If you are thinking about it you migjt want to book the room


----------



## ATX 4x4

Kcrob1 said:


> Mark is getting his boat salty??? Might need to see what kind of stock we have when the time comes and tag along...


The cream puff is gonna get dirty! Well, the Oath Keeper now.

Decals look great BTW, thank you.


----------



## Kcrob1

yellowskeeter said:


> If you are thinking about it you migjt want to book the room


We have sleeping arrangements within 2 miles of there...


----------



## george.maness86

Talked to the adjuster and having the boat dropped of at a shop today to be torn apart and inspected. The adjuster said that from what I was saying (skeg if pretty much broke off flush with the gearbox) I will get a new lower unit and re work the prop. It should be ready soon, at least in plenty of time for the run.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Good news!


----------



## ReelWork

george.maness86 said:


> Talked to the adjuster and having the boat dropped of at a shop today to be torn apart and inspected. The adjuster said that from what I was saying (skeg if pretty much broke off flush with the gearbox) I will get a new lower unit and re work the prop. It should be ready soon, at least in plenty of time for the run.


Glad the insurance and claim process is going smoothly for you.

Ok, now after you get it back just park it in the driveway until August... :biggrin:


----------



## george.maness86

Yup. Or I can just not go back to the same area. I should be good. I have been running a boat for a while and went into the new area I have never been in and this is the first time I have damaged anything on a boat. Hey when I do something I don't half *** it I go all the way.


----------



## adpostel

Ya, I'd say you took that one ALL THE WAY!! Geez, LOR Radio Communication woulda sounded something like this, "That wouldn't have happened if it was a HAYNIE!" LOL.... Just gettin' started a little early....... Glad the insurance is taking care of you bro..... :cheers:


----------



## ATX 4x4

adpostel said:


> Ya, I'd say you took that one ALL THE WAY!! Geez, LOR Radio Communication woulda sounded something like this, "That wouldn't have happened if it was a HAYNIE!" LOL.... Just gettin' started a little early....... Glad the insurance is taking care of you bro..... :cheers:


Whatcha!!! Pinche Haynies run so skinny and so fast they don't hit anything below the water line.

In my best Uncle Si impression..."HEY, haterz gon hate....hey!" :texasflag


----------



## 2400tman

Lmao!!! 
Hey ATX I like your avatar!!!!
Reelwork yours toooo!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think this was the original LOR. Saw this at banbbins. How many violations can you count?


----------



## hookemkev

So, I've read all the posts and I'm interested in joining the "trip", but I just need more info on exactly what the "trip" is..can anyone shed some light as to what this is?


----------



## ATX 4x4

hookemkev said:


> So, I've read all the posts and I'm interested in joining the "trip", but I just need more info on exactly what the "trip" is..can anyone shed some light as to what this is?


Ever been snipe hunting?

Jk

It's a long boat trip more than anything. We cruised down Friday, maintaining 35-45mph with random bursts of speed over 50, stopping at all the ports for fuel, supplies, etc.

Saturday was a free day to do as you please in Rockport, be it shop, fish, sleep in, etc. Some of us motored to Port A for lunch, shopping, and fishing. Sunday we motored back. Everyone stayed together last year for the trip down and trip back. There were plenty of brief beverage breaks along the way to ensure everyone stayed hydrated and allow folks to get out and stretch or get wet.

This was a trip of a lifetime for those that went. The folks that went, I now call great friends. Great group, drama free, just relax, and worry only about which SPF to put on, whether to give thumbs up or down to the song playing on Pandora, or which cooler you're gonna fish around in for your next drink.


----------



## capfab

Outstanding summation ATX.

HookEm, search for last years Lapse of Reason for more details.


----------



## ReelWork

Hookem... Bring it!


----------



## 2400tman

Hookem up n bring it! U will not regret!
Atx summed it up pretty good but lets not forget the group dinners n drinks and just getting to know everyone. Last but not least the pool party was fun for the kids n adults!.
Made some awesome friends as atx said! 
If you enjoys boats water n goooood company then come on!


----------



## 2400tman

As you can see in my avatar i am hooked up n ready!


----------



## hookemkev

Sounds like a bad arse time and it would be nice to meet a lot of fellow 2coolers as well, maybe even do some potlicking! HA! Guess I would drive from SA to Freeport, then make the journey down with yall. Any other 2coolers make the trip that live in SA? Maybe we could boat-pool together. HA. I'm not too sure mine will do 50 mph. I've only got a 200 Merc. lol


----------



## ReelWork

Hookem, I live in NE SA (Marion). You could Stay the night in Galveston or Freeport (I have family that live on the water in Galveston) or you could go and spend the night in Lake Jackson, Brazoria, etc.. Would cut the morning drive to an hour or less.

What kind of boat are you running? There was a Nautic Star 190 with a 150 Horse that hung just fine with us (especially after losing the T-Top)

Hope you decide to come along!

Oh yeah - come out and join us at Canyon Lake too. There's another thread on that as well. June 14th-16th.

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=470230


----------



## hookemkev

21' Action Craft Coastal Bay

Don't have GPS or high tech gauges yet, got 75 gals of fuel though. lol Guess I will know when I run out.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'll be going down the night before...from the Austin area.

The RED SOX will be finishing up a 3 game series against the disastros at Minute Maid that Wednesday...so we'll actually be there 2 nights early!!


----------



## ReelWork

You'll be fine. We spread out a little but never got to the point that anyone was out of sight or radio contact more than a few minutes.

I have a handheld VHF you're welcome to use as well. You don't _need_ but it's nice to have for when we decide to pull over, stop at a marina or to monitor all of the "Haynie" talk. LOL


----------



## ATX 4x4

Fill her up on the way to Freeport, launch and ride, then at the next on water pump, fill up again. Divide number of gallons into number of miles traveled and that'll kick any high tech gauge's butt.

What was Matty from freeport? 40-45 miles? Something like that.



hookemkev said:


> 21' Action Craft Coastal Bay
> 
> Don't have GPS or high tech gauges yet, got 75 gals of fuel though. lol Guess I will know when I run out.


----------



## hookemkev

Now the only part that stinks is waiting 5 more months to go. HA.


----------



## 2400tman

hookemkev said:


> Now the only part that stinks is waiting 5 more months to go. HA.


Agreeeed!!!!!. There is June though


----------



## ReelWork

I ran the entire trip on 80 gallons and most were in that 80-90 gallon range from what I recall. Mine was full when we left and didn't put any fuel in until the last stop on the way back and that was just for added insurance/comfort sake. Point is, you can go there on a 3/4-full tank (55-60 gallons) and then fuel up to the level on the way back. Even at 3 MPG you will be looking at a range of 150 miles or more.


----------



## Kcrob1

Well just got the boat done and ready. Hope all those yammy's can keep up hwell:


----------



## ReelWork

See you went with the foam filled sponsons and custom "Roll-Tide" option...

Is that the super secret, ultra high-performance pocket bow?


----------



## hookemkev

Shallowest running tunnel hull yet. I bet that thing runs in 3" of water!


----------



## whistlingdixie

i love the broom handle holding up that back feet for the custom seat.


----------



## capfab

Hookem, your boat will roll with us just fine!!! Book a room ASAP!!


----------



## ningapleeze

How many boats are going so far? Is 45-50 MPH really the average speed?


----------



## ReelWork

No, 35 MPH is about average. Believe we are around 15 boats now. 

We will burst to 45+ but we all slow up and reel everyone in, stop, relax, them get going again.


----------



## speck trout chaser

ReelWork said:


> No, 35 MPH is about average. Believe we are around 15 boats now.
> 
> We will burst to 45+ but we all slow up and reel everyone in, stop, relax, them get going again.


Sounds fun! cant wait! one of the boats is mine!! Is it Aug yet?????


----------



## 2400tman

15!!!? Awesome!


----------



## jaycf7

Followed this thread last year....was too buys at work. This year i may have time and plan on asking momma.

I run a 198 Carolina skiff with a 115.....can i keep up?


----------



## ReelWork

jaycf7 said:


> Followed this thread last year....was too buys at work. This year i may have time and plan on asking momma.
> 
> I run a 198 Carolina skiff with a 115.....can i keep up?


Keep up, sure but with all due respect - if we hit rough water anything like we did at Matty Bay, a Carolina Skiff would be the last boat I would want to be in. We are leaving earlier this year so hopefully not a problem but ya never know and just want you to be in the know.

Other than Matty Bay, you would have been fine last year and your 115 will scoot that skiff at what, close to 40 WOT?

Hope you decide to join us.


----------



## ctcrop

I followed last years thread and have read this thread twice. I would love to do this trip and I'm currently trying to convince a buddy to get in on it with me. He has a 24' Skeeter with an F300. I "only" have a Skeeter 202 Bass Boat with a 200. I know our lakes & bays can & do get real bad. Would it be feasible for me to do this trip in my boat? I know, the Haters are Gonna Hate due to the bass boat. But, I fished this boat in Breton Sound in July of 2005 (no joke). We stayed out there on a barge for 4 nights.


----------



## yellowskeeter

As long as you are good using your boat and trailer in salt then you should be good.


----------



## ctcrop

I don't have problem with it as it has seen plenty of brackish water (Neches River), Sabine Lake, and Venice, La. The boat/motor are 99'/00' models. I'm working out a few bugs on motor right now and the boat is in pretty good shape for it's age. The past 6yrs it's lived primarily at the camp on T-Bend. What is the mileage one way? Just curious for fuel reasons. I have dual 25's for 50 gal.


----------



## george.maness86

ctcrop said:


> I followed last years thread and have read this thread twice. I would love to do this trip and I'm currently trying to convince a buddy to get in on it with me. He has a 24' Skeeter with an F300. I "only" have a Skeeter 202 Bass Boat with a 200. I know our lakes & bays can & do get real bad. Would it be feasible for me to do this trip in my boat? I know, the Haters are Gonna Hate due to the bass boat. But, I fished this boat in Breton Sound in July of 2005 (no joke). We stayed out there on a barge for 4 nights.


I would say a few problems people have with bass boats in salt is the aluminum prop, steel trailer powder coated, and just not really made for salt. Keep it flushed and clean and you shouldn't have problems. May have to slow down quite a bit in rougher water but you should make it. My biggest concern with a bass boat would be not having a self bailing deck and having to rely on bilge pumps (if they work) to discharge any water. Do your maintenance and make sure everything is good on it and you should be fine.


----------



## ReelWork

Buuuuh-ring it!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Ditto, bring that sucker. Question here is, can we keep up with the bass boat? Lol

My dad has a '98 202C with a 200 vmax he bought new. He uses it weekly (freshwater) and still looks and runs new. Killer boat!

What _was_ one way mileage, fellas? I'm coming up with ~105? Did I just make that number up? It was 100+ anyway.


----------



## capfab

I had 121 each way, but I might have been swerving toward the end...


----------



## capfab

Bring the bass boat!! It's only three days. Flush it, wash it and brag on it. If it will hold a duffel bag, tooth brushes and coolers for your crew, your golden.


----------



## ATX 4x4

capfab said:


> I had 121 each way, but I might have been swerving toward the end...


Only because it was windy....yeah that's it.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Lol...


----------



## 2slick

I noticed some chit-chat earlier in this thread about getting security to watch the boats at night. Rockport Police recently took charge of law enforcement in Fulton. I had the opportunity to talk with a young lady officer this morning, and quizzed her about use of off duty officers for security. She said some of them in fact do hire out when off duty. I did not discuss cost with her. Y'all can kick it around a bit, and if you want to talk with her about doing such, PM me and I'll give you her contact info.

Last time I checked, LOR 2013 had 17 rooms booked, with 8 still blocked for the group.

Oh, and the bass boat, I see them down here all the time. Like said, just clean her up really good, and especially try to get water flushed thru all the trailer members. I used a painted steel trailer for some time here, and it ain't much worse for the wear.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I like the idea of some security/off duty cops. I would like to not have to worry about anything getting stolen off the boat.


----------



## yellowskeeter

If you can find out let us know.


----------



## ctcrop

Late poster today due to "I'M WORKING NIGHTS ON EASTER WEEKEND, AGAIN"! OK, so i'm back at work now and can get with the program. I'm certainly not new to boats (freshwater or saltwater). I fished from a Champion Bass Boat in saltwater more than I have fished any other boat. So, with that being said, I'm not afraid to put any boat, motor, or trailer in the salt. Just have to clean & flush it! Can somone PM me the # to the Inn? I haven't talked to my wife about this, but I'm going to book anyway.


----------



## yellowskeeter

yellowskeeter said:


> Just got a call and 7 rooms are gone........ Tel for Lighthouse in is 361-790-8439:texasflag


Post


----------



## ctcrop

OK, I'm booked BAYSIDE!! Thanks Willie & Yellowskeeter for the info!! Man I sure hope my plans stick! I have been sooo looking forward to this since last year!


----------



## ReelWork

Curious how many boats this puts us at so far so went and checked the thread... See below - we are at 15 boats! :dance:

Think I got errbody... Might be 1 or 2 more but will probably have 1 or 2 back out for whatever reason. 

Skeeter
Capfab
ATX
Blueberry
2400
Adpostel
ctcrop
George
Hookem
Speck Trout Chaser
urdady
Scott in Pearland
Cylinder
kcrob
Reelwork (Me)


----------



## TheExtreme

Called the hotel and they said $259 a night. What rate did yall get? Geez


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ask for Belden kiewit fishing tournament


----------



## TheExtreme

I asked for the tourney rate and the guy was lost. He put me through to some sales lady who wasnt there.


----------



## ctcrop

PM sent Extreme


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ask for Judy.


----------



## TheExtreme

Add TheExtreme and his "War Dept." to the list.


----------



## capfab

Welcome TheExtreme to LOR 2013!!!!!!


----------



## 2slick

TheExtreme said:


> Called the hotel and they said $259 a night. What rate did yall get? Geez


New desk clerk......Judy had two wedding groups in the hotel today. She was in and out of the office most of the day. Heck, I can't even remember the rate, but Yellowskeeter will know.


----------



## ReelWork

TheExtreme said:


> Add TheExtreme and his "War Dept." to the list.


Sweet! Look forward to meeting you and the "war department". :rotfl:

BTW - That's 16 boats now folks


----------



## 2400tman

Wow!


----------



## TheExtreme

Really looking forward to the trip. The offshore fishing intrigues me too. When I bought my Ranger the ole boy threw in the outriggers and I have the heavy tackle. Just need to pick up a few baits and get a few pointers. I also built a few baits for offshore when I worked out there. I think the "War Dept" is looking forward to it as much or more as I am.


----------



## jaycf7

ReelWork said:


> Keep up, sure but with all due respect - if we hit rough water anything like we did at Matty Bay, a Carolina Skiff would be the last boat I would want to be in. We are leaving earlier this year so hopefully not a problem but ya never know and just want you to be in the know.
> 
> Other than Matty Bay, you would have been fine last year and your 115 will scoot that skiff at what, close to 40 WOT?
> 
> Hope you decide to join us.


Ok cool, i will run it by the wife and think on it. I know the skiff can get rough but ive learned to just slow down....but then again sometimes that isnt an option and i plow trhough it. I dont know much about that bay complex but would love to learn.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

Would you think that a boat that will go 35 to 38 WOT, be able to join this party?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think that speed would be ok, as long as you can run across a bay like Matty if she gets in a bad mood.


----------



## ReelWork

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> Would you think that a boat that will go 35 to 38 WOT, be able to join this party?


Personally, I wouldn't - for the sole reason that you will be running at/near WOT for almost the entire trip there and back. If you're good with that, come on!

If you watch the video I posted earlier in this thread (and on last year's run) we are cruising at 33-34 and we were kind of just taking it easy. Think we were running 35-40 a good amount of second half of the return trip and 40-45+ for the last 15 miles or so...


----------



## Hammer07

Sounds like I need to get a boat! I just got done reading the entire thread & really am jealous! Looking forward to seeing pix/video of the trip. We are closing on a house on Tiki Island next week, so maybe I can talk the wife into a boat sooner than later!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

yellowskeeter said:


> I think that speed would be ok, as long as you can run across a bay like Matty if she gets in a bad mood.


Been there and done that. Fished a tourny out of Palacious and went to the south shoreline in 2 to 3 footers all the way. Granted that wasn't on plane hauling arse but it wasn't just idling either.

I will probably join in the fun. The old "Wave" just might surprise me. :smile:


----------



## ReelWork

Get that room booked!


----------



## capfab

Hooksetter, what's your fuel capacity?


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

capfab said:


> Hooksetter, what's your fuel capacity?


24 gallons.


----------



## ctcrop

Trying to plan way ahead for the trip. Beings how I will "Bass Boating" on this journey & my boat along with most bass boats don't have fixed mount VHF, what Handheld VHF do you guys suggest? I'm thinking about something in the $150 range. I've looked on Basspro.com, but I just don't know anything about the handhelds.


----------



## ReelWork

I can loan you my VHF for the trip. Might cost you a beer or six though. 

If want t buy one, standard horizon HX series,is tough to beat. West Marine to find what you want and buy it on eBay.


----------



## ctcrop

Thanks Reelwork, I'm going to go ahead buy one. Bottom line, I can use it at the lake or when I'm fishing/boating coastal.


----------



## TheExtreme

I would venture to bet that waving a bourbon bottle in the air would get more attention quicker than a radio...... IMHO


----------



## ctcrop

Not sure about a bourbon bottle, but maybe a Malibu, Parrot Bay, or Captain Morgans bottle??? Yes, I like Rum(s)!


----------



## capfab

T-126 days........


----------



## ctcrop

"T-126"...... I wish that was hours!


----------



## 2400tman

T-125! and i wish it was hours tooooooooooo!


----------



## hookemkev

ya'll are killin me!!! Just what I need, another countdown. I already have my college fb countdown for the Horns...


----------



## 2slick

Y'all don't worry guys......we'll hold it down til you get here. Boiled blue crabs night before last....keeping the beer fresh too. Went thru Bryan a couple weeks ago and saw this






. Of course I looked like a bootlegger coming home!


----------



## george.maness86

There has been a slight change of plans. My wife is a professional photographer and accidentally booked a wedding for the LOR weekend. I will still be coming and I am pretty sure my friend and his GF are coming as well. I'm gonna see if my wife can do something so she can go because I know she will like it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'm practicing as we speak!


----------



## ReelWork

Zing zang!


----------



## 2slick

yellowskeeter said:


> View attachment 599352
> 
> I'm practicing as we speak!


That looks good! I just use Clam Twist (HEB Clamato)....with Crystal hot sauce. Can't do all that spice stuff!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Willie
What's the room count now?


----------



## 2slick

yellowskeeter said:


> Willie
> What's the room count now?


Let you know shortly.


----------



## capfab

Lunch time!!!


----------



## 2slick

19 rooms booked for LOR 2013.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice!


----------



## yellowskeeter

For a quick recap:
Leaving from Freeport early Friday morning to Rockport

Friday night will be catered at The Lighthouse Inn

Private Security will be at the docks where we dock the boats (everyone chips in for this)

Saturday is a free day to do as you please

Sunday early morning pictures with all the boats at The Lighthouse Inn

Then get back to Freeport


----------



## 2400tman

Why cant I have lunch like that!? *****.....****!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> For a quick recap:
> Leaving from Freeport early Friday morning to Rockport
> 
> Friday night will be catered at The Lighthouse Inn
> 
> Private Security will be at the docks where we dock the boats (everyone chips in for this)
> 
> Saturday is a free day to do as you please
> 
> Sunday early morning pictures with all the boats at The Lighthouse Inn
> 
> Then get back to Freeport


Last year, I remember:

Leaving from Freeport Friday in a boat headed to Rockport...
A real mad Matty... (Blurry)
SlickWillie welcoming us at the docks (Blurrier)
After dinner drinks with everyone (Real Blurry)

Fishing Saturday morning with new friends...
Lunch in Port Aransas... (Blurry)
Something to do with a swimming pool and a bottle of Crown... (Blurrier)
Sugar Shack and some chick's Bachelorette Party (Real Blurry)

Firing up the boats WAYYYYY to early Sunday for a beautiful ride back.

Getting home and vowing to do it again in 2013!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

Now that pretty much sums it up bro!


----------



## ReelWork

2400tman said:


> Now that pretty much sums it up bro!


X2!:cheers:


----------



## TheExtreme

I do believe that if you don't have a good time, it's your own fault. I hope we get to do some bluewater fishing. Outriggers checked, baits made up, tackle ready. Cocked, locked and ready to rock.


----------



## yellowskeeter

TheExtreme said:


> I do believe that if you don't have a good time, it's your own fault. I hope we get to do some bluewater fishing. Outriggers checked, baits made up, tackle ready. Cocked, locked and ready to rock.


And your radar!


----------



## SSST

Dang i would love to do this but i'm gonna have to buy a different boat first, guess this is a good excuse to get something faster.


----------



## capfab

My radar is locked and loaded!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'm ready to see the new t-top in the group...ahem!

The teaser iPhone pic is driving me nuts!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I haven't made it back to the shop since I got it back... I have been under the weather the past few days. I will get some better pics later. For the ones that didn't see the teaser here it is.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Dang it! Now I want one!!

That looks so good. Very tastefully done.


----------



## TheExtreme

yellowskeeter said:


> And your radar!


No radar. Just GPS and an iPhone. Lol.


----------



## yellowskeeter

BLUEBERRY said:


> I haven't made it back to the shop since I got it back... I have been under the weather the past few days. I will get some better pics later. For the ones that didn't see the teaser here it is.
> 
> View attachment 599499


Holly ****! That is sweeeeeeeset! Shwing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Great looking T-Top!


----------



## 2slick

BLUEBERRY said:


> I haven't made it back to the shop since I got it back... I have been under the weather the past few days. I will get some better pics later. For the ones that didn't see the teaser here it is.
> 
> View attachment 599499


Wow!


----------



## ctcrop

My little blue Skeeter Bass boat & I are officially jealous! Nice top!


----------



## sweetbaby

How about a list of the type of boat, size and what pushes them of those that are signed up to go? Lets everyone else know what to expect as far size, speed and what not. Just a thought. Would enjoy reading that....


----------



## yellowskeeter

Skeeter zx 22 bay t Yamaha 250 SHO


----------



## ReelWork

Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay, Yamaha F300


----------



## ATX 4x4

Frontier 210 Yam 200


----------



## urdady1

20' Seahunt Escape w/yamaha 150... top speed is only 44 mph


----------



## funbunchfishin

Skeeter SX 2400 Bay, Yamaha 300


----------



## ctcrop

Skeeter ZX202 (Bass), Yamaha 200 VMAX (72mph when all is right)


----------



## TheExtreme

Ranger Bay 2300, 225 Optimax


----------



## capfab

24 foot Trophy w/225 Verado.


----------



## capfab

Dangit Matt, pure awesomeness!! Bet this one holds!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

2110 Nautic Star Yamaha 150


----------



## BLUEBERRY

capfab said:


> Dangit Matt, pure awesomeness!! Bet this one holds!!


I bet it will. Your cousin is the man and did a great job.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Anybody that I haven't sent a pm to about BBQ on Friday night pm me. I'm trying to get an accurate count for them so they will bring the right amount if food.


----------



## 2slick

BLUEBERRY said:


> I bet it will. Your cousin is the man and did a great job.


Different top.....or just powder coat?


----------



## urdady1

dang Blueberry, with that list of boats building its becoming apparent me and you might be running the cabuse on that train


----------



## BLUEBERRY

SlickWillie said:


> Different top.....or just powder coat?


It's a different top completely. Didn't want to chance it again.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

urdady1 said:


> dang Blueberry, with that list of boats building its becoming apparent me and you might be running the cabuse on that train


Lol more than likely.


----------



## 2400tman

Matt tat looks awesome!


----------



## 2400tman

2400tournament Nautic Star 250yammie with lots of bells and whistles...lol


----------



## ATX 4x4

2400tman said:


> 2400tournament Nautic Star 250yammie with lots of bells and whistles...lol


More than a few bells and a whistles. I LOVE your boat!


----------



## ATX 4x4

BLUEBERRY said:


> It's a different top completely. Didn't want to chance it again.


After hearing all anout it from Philip and seeing the pics, you CLEARLY made the right choice. I LOVE the black powder coat. WELL done, my friend.


----------



## capfab

urdady1 said:


> dang Blueberry, with that list of boats building its becoming apparent me and you might be running the cabuse on that train


Blueberry was no caboose last year. Never even a question. Seasoned vet on this gig.


----------



## ReelWork

urdady1 said:


> dang Blueberry, with that list of boats building its becoming apparent me and you might be running the cabuse on that train


On the contrary... I remember commenting to Blueberry numerous times he's really got that boat/motor combination dialed in well. He was cruising in the Mid 30's to low 40's and want to say he was able to top out around 50.

Trust me when I say I have no worries about Blueberry keeping up.

_You're going to be fine as well.

_We will have several rest breaks/fuel stops/cooler refills so... If you feel like you're pushing it harder than you'd like, as we get ready to either pull off or leave an area don't wait just let us know and keep going or take off - we will reel you in. :cheers:


----------



## scott in pearland

sweetbaby said:


> How about a list of the type of boat, size and what pushes them of those that are signed up to go? Lets everyone else know what to expect as far size, speed and what not. Just a thought. Would enjoy reading that....


Pathfinder 2200 TRS with 200 Yammie SHO.


----------



## urdady1

ReelWork said:


> On the contrary... I remember commenting to Blueberry numerous times he's really got that boat/motor combination dialed in well. He was cruising in the Mid 30's to low 40's and want to say he was able to top out around 50.
> 
> Trust me when I say I have no worries about Blueberry keeping up.
> 
> _You're going to be fine as well. _
> 
> We will have several rest breaks/fuel stops/cooler refills so... If you feel like you're pushing it harder than you'd like, as we get ready to either pull off or leave an area don't wait just let us know and keep going or take off - we will reel you in. :cheers:


right on!!


----------



## speck trout chaser

sweetbaby said:


> How about a list of the type of boat, size and what pushes them of those that are signed up to go? Lets everyone else know what to expect as far size, speed and what not. Just a thought. Would enjoy reading that....


21 Shoalwater Cat YamF150 WOT is 49mph and will cruise at 40 mph all day!!


----------



## speck trout chaser

On a another note!! The better half and I spent some time in RockPort this weekend! We checked out the Hotel and all the bars/resturants in the vacinty! Looks like a great time and we cant wait till Aug!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

speck trout chaser said:


> On a another note!! The better half and I spent some time in RockPort this weekend! We checked out the Hotel and all the bars/resturants in the vacinty! Looks like a great time and we cant wait till Aug!!!!!


It is a awesome time!


----------



## ctcrop

So my wife and my buddies wife want to know "what in the heck they are going to do Saturday (8-10), while we are out fishing"? My buddy & his wife are planning to join us on the trip. None of us has ever been to Rockport. Can you veterans or locals give me some information about the area (remember, no vehicles to just drive around) and what they may be able to do to keep themselves happy? Oh, if you can, "specific" details would be greatly appreciated. These 2 women "need to know"! ha


----------



## ReelWork

ctcrop said:


> So my wife and my buddies wife want to know "what in the heck they are going to do Saturday (8-10), while we are out fishing"? My buddy & his wife are planning to join us on the trip. None of us has ever been to Rockport. Can you veterans or locals give me some information about the area (remember, no vehicles to just drive around) and what they may be able to do to keep themselves happy? Oh, if you can, "specific" details would be greatly appreciated. These 2 women "need to know"! ha


You can roll over to Port Aransas and tie up, walk along the shops and eat at one of the many restaurants on the water (Trout Street, Virginia's on the Bay) or head over to the marina area by Lighthouse Inn and eat at one of the many restaurants there (Boiling Pot, Capt. Benny's, Moondogs, Charlotte Plummer's, etc.).

You can fish inshore/nearshore/offshore. Plenty of beachy areas in the bay where you could beach the boat, let the ladies sunbathe while you go wadefishing.

I think the thing to carefully relay is you don't need to plan this day out, it's a day to relax their little hynies and just have fun. Go with the flow and who knows what we'll be doing. Last year a group of folks ended up at Port A shopping and having lunch together.

We all sort of met up at the pool that evening and got drunk as skunks... You won't see Yellowskeeter at all that day as he's out fishing and won't be back until 11PM or so any liquer we bring for him will be consumed without him being there... Sorry Kenny :slimer:


----------



## TheExtreme

Just do like I did and get a wife that likes to fish better than you do. I remember when she told me "I want a dang boat".


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yup more than likely you will not see us Saturday until late, as team yellowskeeter knows there is "just one more fish" out there. Good thing is for the land lovers there is plenty to do and drink from spas to winery's to shopping all in walking distance form the lighthouse inn.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Forgot the most important rule of the trip :

Bro code #678349

Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:

"Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"

"How much did that ________ cost ?"

" I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"


Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!


----------



## cgd

yellowskeeter said:


> Forgot the most important rule of the trip :
> 
> Bro code #678349
> 
> Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:
> 
> "Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"
> 
> "How much did that ________ cost ?"
> 
> " I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"
> 
> Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!


Awesome post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> Forgot the most important rule of the trip :
> 
> Bro code #678349
> 
> Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:
> 
> "Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"
> 
> "How much did that ________ cost ?"
> 
> " I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"
> 
> Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!


Greenie to you for remembering the Bro Code!! Especially important this year as I spent upwards of 300.00 on a stereo. :biggrin:


----------



## daryl1979

21 Shoalwater cat with a 175.. As of right now the wife and I are in. Lets hope work doesn't change that


----------



## 2400tman

Amen on the bro code!!!!!! 
Capfab... 300.00 oh aw righttttt.....
The wife n I stayed ashore last year. Plenty of shops n what not as said above.


----------



## 2400tman

Hope yall make it Daryl!


----------



## daryl1979

You pretty much convinced her it would be fun


----------



## 2slick

I believe the Cart Store in Rockport is renting golf carts now.....with delivery and pickup. I'm waiting for more info and will post when available. Carts can be ridden in both Rockport and Fulton. With the speed limit reduction to not over 30 mph on the entirety of Fulton Beach RD, it is possible to go all the way from the Lighthouse Inn to downtown Rockport. Lot's of shops and more restaurants there. Just an idea for the gals if the guys are out fishing all day. 

My wife just called them. Rental is $99 for 24 hours, delivery and pickup at the hotel. They will bring her some brochures tomorrow. I'll post one on here with all the info.


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Amen on the bro code!!!!!!
> Capfab... 300.00 oh aw righttttt.....
> The wife n I stayed ashore last year. Plenty of shops n what not as said above.


Maybe a little more.......

(Down Low Bro)


----------



## capfab

Also thinking about renting A buggy at Port A so we/they can go to the beach during offshore.


----------



## Cylinder

Sea Hunt BX22BR, 200 YammerHammer, wot 50.0000001, per GPS. Can't wait. Roger


----------



## capfab

Cylinder said:


> Sea Hunt BX22BR, 200 YammerHammer, wot 50.0000001, per GPS. Can't wait. Roger


Nice. Dangit, you got me by .0000001 MPH.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Cylinder said:


> Sea Hunt BX22BR, 200 YammerHammer, wot 50.0000001, per GPS. Can't wait. Roger


Awesome!!! I really looked long and hard at Sea Hunt boats back when I was boat shopping. It'll be my first time seeing one on the water. Sweet boat for sure!


----------



## urdady1

ATX 4x4 said:


> Awesome!!! I really looked long and hard at Sea Hunt boats back when I was boat shopping. It'll be my first time seeing one on the water. Sweet boat for sure!


Think you will see a few


----------



## TheExtreme

I saw a nice Sea Hunt last weekend. A man let his wife take a spin in it with two of her friends. She gunned it in the canal, hit a boat in a lift and banked it off a couple other things. Boat had 6 hours on it. Needless to say he was mad and sick.


----------



## ctcrop

No doubt about the "Bro Code"! Luckily for me (sometimes), my wife isn't much into fishing. Except for that time I brought her offshore with a buddy and she caught a 25lb. Snapper! She kicked our butts that day! Now, she may not be into fishing, but she does get mad when A) She can't go with me on a bike ride (Harley), B) I go on an ATV/Side By Side trip to Arkansas without her, & C) I forget to do that one little thing she asked me to do on any particular day! Other than that, I have the BEST Wife in the world!


----------



## TheExtreme

Awful quiet on here.


----------



## ReelWork

Shhhhhh - We're hunting wabbits...


----------



## freedbaby

Man, I would love to do this run in my Andros but I really don't want to leave the kids... and the baby is still just 15 months (other two are 6 and 3). I think maybe wait one more year....but I have read every flippin page of this thread!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Leave the 15 m/o with family and bring the 6 and 3 year olds - my kids had a blast least year. Mine were a young 6 and 3 1/2 when they went last year. Daughter will have just turned 7 and son will be 4 1/2 when we go this year.


----------



## TheExtreme

ReelWork said:


> Shhhhhh - We're hunting wabbits...


Snipe hunting for a few, I bet.


----------



## TheExtreme

Everybody must be fishing.


----------



## Kcrob1

Just picked this up Saturday. 42 wot. If I don't sell it, it will be my boat of choice for the trip...


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yeah!!!!! Got my suit ready!


----------



## urdady1

banana hammock??!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

got a room....sounds like a great way to have a small get away before the kids go back to school and meet some of you fine people....looking forward to it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Great! Welcome aboard. I think we are getting close to 20 boats now.


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> Great! Welcome aboard. I think we are getting close to 20 boats now.


Wow - Yes, we are approaching 20 boats!


----------



## Sho Enuff

*Comtemplating!*

Guys,

How did you guys do on fuel for that long run? Just curious.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Man it was everywhere with so many different boats. Reelwork's pure bay 24 with Yamaha 300 made it all the way with no issues. Everyone "I think" was topped off when we left Freeport then some topped off in Matagorda as well as a couple in port oconner. Fueling was no big deal. Coming back on Sunday I was praying as we left Rockport and I was under a 1/4 but made it to the fuel stop. 

All in all no problems with fuel in any of the boats but I will get fuel late Saturday at some time during our fishing marathon so I am not cutting it that close as there is no fuel anywhere close to the lighthouse inn.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Another quick question: I have heard that to not run the motor for a very long period of time but to give it time to cool off... Never an issue when fishing since we are hopping from one area to another... Any thoughts?I am definitely looking forward to this trip...

I think I will also bring a 10 gallon gas tank just in case mine or anyone else gets to that "oh ****" stage during the trip...


----------



## ReelWork

Plenty of fuel stops, so not a worry and when Kenny says I made it all the way with no issues, that's exactly what he means. We left Freeport with a full tank (80 Gallons) and did not put a drop of fuel in until the last stop on the return trip at over 300 miles travelled. Put 10 gallons in and that was just to keep me in the 1/4 tank range - don't like looking down to see 1/4 tank or less. My burn is about 4.2 MPG at 35 MPG/3k RPM - most are in the 3.5-4 MPG range...

This year, my boat will be leaving with a 1/2 - 3/4 tank because I know I don't need it full. A 1/2 tank (40 gallons - 320 lbs/fuel) is about a 150-175 mile range on my rig which is plenty for the trip there and tooling around. Also want to get some Ehtanol-Free fuel which is avaialable at some of the marinas.

*Fuel stops was perhaps our biggest concern going into the trip last year but really ended up being a non-issue. Just toss some fuel in when you feel it's getting low (like 1/4 tank) and trust me, you won't have a problem at all.*

As for letting the motor cool off, not an issue. Remember whenever you pull into any marina area you are dropping down to idle and no wake. Also, we aren't running WOT. This is not a beat your boat up drag race however we realize some people may be pushing it harder than others running 30-35 MPH.

You can bring fuel if you want but personally, don't think it's necessary.


----------



## yellowskeeter

May be thinking about break-in on the motor if its a new boat. Funny enough I have broken-in both my vmax and now my sho on this boat on this exact run.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Thanks for the reply... Definitely not a new motor ... It's a 99 vmax 150 carburated..have no idea miles per gallon but my tank is 25 gallons??? I will check into that since that has never been an issue and it's "new to me" boat.


----------



## yellowskeeter

You should be good if you top off launching then in Matagorda and once again in POC. You may want to pm blueberry as I think he had the smallest tank and may have an insight. 

For those on two strokes don't forget to plan for oil either.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I didn't have any problem with fuel, and didn't really pay attention to what it was burning. The only thing is I have a 49 gallon tank. 

I will definitely have extra oil cause that is something I didn't plan for.


----------



## ATX 4x4

BLUEBERRY said:


> I didn't have any problem with fuel, and didn't really pay attention to what it was burning. The only thing is I have a 49 gallon tank.
> 
> I will definitely have *extra oil* cause that is something I didn't plan for.


Yes. I had a spare gallon that I lost in the bilge when the top broke off after sloshing all over Matty going down there. Make sure it's secure when you bring it! What a mess that was.

I floated back on fumes in my oil tank after leaving with a mostly full one. 200 HPDI


----------



## Cypress jaws

oh yeah...definately will have an extra gallon of oil....i leave the gallon in the compartment with the oil resorvoir but I attached a wide velcro strap (get at Home depot) to the bottle and the wall of the compartment so it stays in place....I fish Matty a lot and know how choppy that bay can get....

Last weekend the wind picked up from the south and the run to Mud cut from the south shoreline was BRUTAL ....zig zaged until I could not zig zag no more and had to go east.....can you say WET!!! that is why someday I am going to raise my console ...see better and the waves dont get you..


----------



## TheExtreme

I've never been on Matty. Looking forward to running her. Fish mostly East Galveston Bay and if you poot in High Island, you have 4 fters by the time it gets to the channel. :an6:


----------



## 2400tman

My vmaz s2 drank oil! Think i had 3 extra gallons aboard n dumped them all. She likes oil n fuel!


----------



## MDx

*Frprt - Rckprt August*

Stumbled on your forum and interested in the trip. We live on th west bay of Galveston and wil motor to BB and meet you there August 9th. Will call lighthouse for rooms!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Glad to have you on board!


----------



## ReelWork

MDx said:


> Stumbled on your forum and interested in the trip. We live on th west bay of Galveston and wil motor to BB and meet you there August 9th. Will call lighthouse for rooms!


Look forward to meeting you. What kind of boat/motor are you running?

Welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## yellowskeeter

MDX sent a message and said there are only 4 rooms left at the lighthouse inn. This event will be much bigger than last year!!


----------



## 2slick

Just checked.....21 rooms booked for LOR 2013.....Wife added more rooms to block....7 available now.


----------



## TheExtreme

I will be carrying extra oil as well. My Opti doesn't use a lot but you can't ever tell who might need some.


----------



## capfab

Holy Schnikee!! 21 rooms! Tman and I just got back from fishing and I have not had 2cool in 5 days! Hoping man of you come to Canyon!!!


----------



## Cylinder

MDx, We'll start our trip from West Bay also...Omega Bay to be specific...and motor to Freeport to hook up with everyone. What's the countdown at? Roger


----------



## TheExtreme

MDX and Cylinder. We may hook up with yall and stroll down to Freeport. We have a camp on East Bay at Bolivar.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just wanted to send a couple quick notes from what I have been asked lately:
-Launching boats at bridgebait, will set a time to head out so make SURE you are there way before and ready. With so many boats and having to cross Matty, we will need to get an early start. If you are running late you will have to catch up. Make sure tanks and supplies are stocked before you launch. Will all conjugate at Surfside. 
-Vehicle parking at Surfside if you choose, again get there early as the transfer could take 30 minutes and there will be a small charge from Surfside for this. Bridgebait also has public parking available. 
-Fuel Stops planned at Matagorda, and POC. 
- Running breaks will be throughout the ride, but especially after every bay crossing
-Docking in Rockport and we will all chip in for a security guard both nights
-B-bque at lighthouse inn catered Friday evening (pm blueberry if you have not yet)
-Saturday is free day, do what you want. Feel free to ask questions in here if you are trying to figure out what to do. Some will fish, some not, all up to you. 
-Some are planning a nearshore trip if weather is ideal early Saturday morning
-Sunday early morning head back and group picture of all boats at lighthouse inn before we go
- Please make sure your boat is up to date and all safety equipment and TX numbers current. We will get stopped on the way. Never fails. Off the top of my head:
Throw cushion
Life jackets for all
Registration
Horn
Signal device
Flares 
First aid kit
Booze
Beer
Ice
$
.................

And most important, remember the bro code!


----------



## MDx

TheExtreme said:


> MDX and Cylinder. We may hook up with yall and stroll down to Freeport. We have a camp on East Bay at Bolivar.


No problem,we'll hook up as time nears. basically, plan on appx. 35-40 minute from Chocolate bay/ICW to bridge bait. You can top off fuel at freeport southside of ICW just before bridge or West End Marina at Sea Isle.


----------



## TheExtreme

MDx said:


> No problem,we'll hook up as time nears. basically, plan on appx. 35-40 minute from Chocolate bay/ICW to bridge bait. You can top off fuel at freeport southside of ICW just before bridge or West End Marina at Sea Isle.


Sounds good. Will see about topping off, I carry 75gal. Should be about the same 35-40 min for me from Bolivar to Chocolate.


----------



## funbunchfishin

FYI, we didn't want to drive 4.5 hours Friday morning so we have reserved a room at the Lake Jackson Hampton Inn, only a few miles to Freeeport from there, $157 and change.


----------



## TheExtreme

funbunchfishin said:


> FYI, we didn't want to drive 4.5 hours Friday morning so we have reserved a room at the Lake Jackson Hampton Inn, only a few miles to Freeeport from there, $157 and change.


The Hampton, Holiday Inn Express and a couple more are there close together on 288 for those looking to stay down there Thurs night.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'm staying in one as well. Lets get a tally and try for a group rate.

Tell em its for the 2nd annual LOR FUN RUN, we're Nation Wide, you ain't heard of us baby?!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I will be down Thursday as well. Not sure what hotel just as long as its not the days inn Clute/Freeport that's a rough hotel.


----------



## ReelWork

I'll be staying with family in Galveston West Bay literally across from Moody Gardens and the Runway in Offats Bayou. Since the house is on the water with slip/dock space might go ahead and do the same thing as some others and make the run across Galv. Bay. 

Might be quicker than rolling down 61st, heading to West End, crossing San Luis, launching in Freeport, etc...


----------



## yellowskeeter

ReelWork said:


> I'll be staying with family in Galveston West Bay literally across from Moody Gardens and the Runway in Offats Bayou. Since the house is on the water with slip/dock space might go ahead and do the same thing as some others and make the run across Galv. Bay.
> 
> Might be quicker than rolling down 61st, heading to West End, crossing San Luis, launching in Freeport, etc...


I am sure you have done this run before to Freeport but keep in mind it will add 1+ hours to your run depending on conditions. Not that after running the trip will make that big of a difference.


----------



## ReelWork

Yeah, I know, Kenny and that's the discussion in the house. It's about 35 miles on the water from Offatts to Freeport so about an hour plus.... Just not sure.

There's a ramp a block away from the house and having the boat in the water and ready to go as opposed to trailering and then getting there, prepping etc is the choice... 

Lets talk soon.


----------



## george.maness86

My wife might not be able to make it and if that is the case I might do the same thing but put in at 2004 in Chocolate and run down the FP and just have my wife drive the truck and trailer home. If she can go then I will more then likely be putting in at FP with everyone else. I can run 50+ so that little run wont take long to get to everyone. I will have a little more speed by then as the pitch on the prop has to be increased becuase I can hit the rev limiter easy if the motor is trimmed right. Looking like it will be me, my buddy, and his GF on the run this time as well as my wife accidentally booked a wedding on that weekend.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I still haven't heard from daryl1979, Kcrob1, and hookemkev about the BBQ. Send me a pm so I can put you on the list... also if I missed you can also send me a PM.


----------



## goodwood

I'm here. Where's everybody?


----------



## TheExtreme

As a fat boy and professional (not practicing, I'm better than that) carnivore, I am ready to strap on the ole feed bag.


----------



## adpostel

Blueberry, The Postel Crew will be 4 deep..... Thx for putting it together...


----------



## yellowskeeter

Reservations for the marina have been made for 21 boats so far.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Surfside Marina secured parking confirmed as well $25 for the weekend


----------



## capfab

21 boats? I thought it was 21 rooms. Wow!!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Reelwork's new poison for LOR.


----------



## 2400tman

This^^^^^^^!


----------



## TheExtreme

yellowskeeter said:


> Reelwork's new poison for LOR.
> View attachment 606612


Just grab a shelf worth and the party is on.:cheers::fireworks


----------



## capfab

Maybe, if it came in a 12oz can, I could consider it. That's too many trips to the cooler.


----------



## yellowskeeter

By the way so there is no confusion , will not say names but I would suggest for ATX 4x4 to take a close look, this is the link to Surfside Marina. You have to launch across the water at bridgebait and then you have the option to leave vehicle and trailer their or go park it behind gates at Surfside. Again I want to thank the crew at Surfside for accommodating us. 
http://www.surfside-marina.com/


----------



## capfab

Thanks for all the work YS.

I seem to recall it wasn't ATX that rolled in last..........


----------



## ATX 4x4

HEY, say I won't beat all of y'all this year. Coolers full, tank full, beers n hand, & the Oath Keeper & crew will be on the water by 0600. Roll out boiz!!

Hey, h8rz gon h8, JACK.


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> Coolers full, tank full, beers n hand, & the Oath Keeper & crew will be on the water by 0600.!!
> 
> Hey, h8rz gon h8, JACK.


That IS how we roll. LOR 2013's first alcoholic beverage on my boat will be Dripping Springs Texas Vodka and Dave's Insanity bloody Mary mix! 0600 sounds about right! All are welcome to bring their Red Solo!


----------



## 2400tman

**** yeah buddy!!!! Im in on that one! Aweeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 2slick

Had the wife check this morning..... 21 rooms booked at Lighthouse for LOR 2013.


----------



## TheExtreme

SlickWillie said:


> Had the wife check this morning..... 21 rooms booked at Lighthouse for LOR 2013.


If this is like most other things, we will gain some folks and lose some over the next 3 1/2 months.


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> Thanks for all the work YS.
> 
> *I seem to recall it wasn't ATX that rolled in last*..........


Hey, fashionably late! LOL!! And I think I made up for it at The Sugar Shack by inviting the girl over with the ...........................

Sugar Shack Round 2 Comin' up................

You gotta be there to know........


----------



## capfab

Oh, I know!!!!!!!!!!! You know_ I know!!!!!!! LED's.................._


----------



## Bob Haley

*Regatta 2cool flags*

If all you guys are going as a group, there will be 2cool flags available to order next week and that would be very cool headed down the ICW as a flotilla flying the 2coolfishing Sheaphead.

If you guys can spare an hour or two in POC, maybe y'all can stop by the Island and we can have a beach party and cook burgers, but a jack plate is recommended. (or anchor off the bar)


----------



## 2400tman

They are available to order now! Im in


----------



## yellowskeeter

Flags would be cool. Just post when ready. I think the extra stop may be a little long as we need to get to Rockport before Matty gets angry


----------



## ReelWork

Perhaps we could set this as one of our stops (the island) and stay as short or long as possible depending on the winds. Like Skeeter said, Matty was a pizzed off mo-fo last year.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I'm game for a flag. Philip at Specialty Fabricators in Giddings has hooked the Oath Keeper up with a fantastic flag holder.


----------



## TheExtreme

I'm in for a flag as well.


----------



## george.maness86

Got mine ordered. Ill probably just zip tie it to my 8' whip.


----------



## yellowskeeter

george.maness86 said:


> Got mine ordered. Ill probably just zip tie it to my 8' whip.


Ok so how do us (me) not so smart people order one?


----------



## george.maness86

yellowskeeter said:


> Ok so how do us (me) not so smart people order one?


Follow the link. :idea:

http://2coolfishing.com/flags/


----------



## yellowskeeter

Thanks


----------



## pgrem

My wife and I are in for this trip! Sounds like a great time. Really hoping we can get offshore Saturday. 

Haynie HO. Mercury 250 Optimax.

We have a house on the water in Rockport 5 minutes from the Lighthouse so we will be staying there. I'm working on some passengers...I'll update as that comes together. I will PM Blueberry with my info for dinner Friday night.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Great!


----------



## ReelWork

Well, now we will *actually* have a Haynie to go with our humorous radio chatter.

"A Haynie wouldn't have gotten stuck there..."

PGrem - It's All in good fun too, so please don't take offense when the Haynie chatter commences.


----------



## adpostel

Flag ordered! Thanks for the link......


----------



## yellowskeeter

Got mine to!


----------



## pgrem

Haynie jokes are like Chuck Norris jokes...everybody knows they're true.


----------



## ReelWork

pgrem said:


> Haynie jokes are like Chuck Norris jokes...everybody knows they're true.


You're gonna fit in just fine.


----------



## TheExtreme

What kind of mount are y'all using for the flag? I thought about getting one or mAking on to go in a top rocket launcher.


----------



## capfab

Pgrem, welcome to LOR 2013!!!

It was" a Haynie would have made it", as two or three of us came almost to a stop...

I was one of those boats.:rotfl:


----------



## ATX 4x4

I want a LOR flag. Ahem.


----------



## ctcrop

Although we were not planning on bringing any kiddos on this awesome excursion, there will be a slight "bump" in the road. My wife & I just found out Friday that God has blessed us & we are expecting #3! Wow! #1 will be a Freshman in August, #2 will be in Kindergarten, & #3 will be in Infancy in December! And just when I thought I was very close to being done with Daycare!!!!


----------



## fattyflattie

ReelWork said:


> Well, now we will *actually* have a Haynie to go with our humorous radio chatter.
> 
> "A Haynie wouldn't have gotten stuck there..."
> 
> PGrem - It's All in good fun too, so please don't take offense when the Haynie chatter commences.


PGrem - Just remember, guides on the coast run Haynies. Catfish guides on Lake Livingston run Purebays. I kid, I kid.

Sounds like a fun run, I've never made the full Freeport to Rockport. Done some pretty good hauls - Freeport to POC and Aransas Pass to Matty but never the full leg. Yall have a safe trip. Hopefully that Haynie doesn't embarrass you too bad if it gets rough like last year..:slimer:

Almost forgot, congrats ctcrop.


----------



## capfab

Congrats CTcrop!!!!!!!


----------



## Cylinder

Congratulations ctcrop! Better you than me! Roger


----------



## 2slick

ctcrop said:


> Although we were not planning on bringing any kiddos on this awesome excursion, there will be a slight "bump" in the road. My wife & I just found out Friday that God has blessed us & we are expecting #3! Wow! #1 will be a Freshman in August, #2 will be in Kindergarten, & #3 will be in Infancy in December! And just when I thought I was very close to being done with Daycare!!!!


Congrats! You gonna make some grand parents very happy!


----------



## ReelWork

Congrats!


----------



## pgrem

Congrats ctcrop!! 

If the Haynie talk is this bad this early I can only imagine what it's gonna be like when we're actually on the water. Hope I'm not the only Haynie making the journey. 
Of course it'll only take one Haynie to escort the rest of you to Rockport and back!

Haynie...the Chuck Norris of boats!!


----------



## TheExtreme

Wasn't Haynie the storekeeper/con man on Green Acres?


----------



## yellowskeeter

If I remember correctly the skeeter ran through the trouble spot without any problems at all, other than kicking up some mud, abruptly stopping, and laying on its side.


----------



## 2400tman

Congrats to ya ctcrop!! And welcome aboard to all! 
Havent been on here much but tryin to keep up...lol... 
I gots rods to build!!!!!..........


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> If I remember correctly the skeeter ran through the trouble spot without any problems at all, other than kicking up some mud, abruptly stopping, and laying on its side.


I didnt have any problem at all!!!! My gps showed that sandbar and I steered clear!!! Lol.....hahhaha


----------



## TheExtreme

yellowskeeter said:


> If I remember correctly the skeeter ran through the trouble spot without any problems at all, other than kicking up some mud, abruptly stopping, and laying on its side.


Other than that.......... Perfect.


----------



## 2slick

So, did you guys not run the ICW all the way down?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Give or take a couple deviations and shallow water tastings.


----------



## ctcrop

Thanks everyone! Grandparents are very excited! So, if a "Haynie could make it", I guess my bass boat could make it & do it faster? Hmmm, just a thought, since I will be the only bass boat on this tour.


----------



## dirtbroker

I'd like to join. Think it would be a blast


----------



## 2400tman

dirtbroker said:


> I'd like to join. Think it would be a blast


Well come on!


----------



## Cylinder

Just received my 2cool flag. Looks too cool. Don't know if it's practical to develop a logo for the LOR group, but thought we could all fly 2cool flags as we convoy down the ditch. What do you think? Roger


----------



## yellowskeeter

Funny just opened an envelope 10 seconds ago.


----------



## Bob Haley

I went and picked mine up and got the small double sided for the boat and the larger double sided for the cabin flag pole. Im headed to POC tonight and in this wind, I hope that big ugly sheepshead doesn't blow off the flag.

Im sure they will do yall an LOR *** for your trip also.


----------



## TheExtreme

Got mine yesterday. Give me an idea or two on the best flag pole. I've got many rocket launchers and one that mounts to the T-top might work well. Any suggestions?


----------



## pgrem

Ordered my flag early this week. Need suggestions for a flagpole for the rod holders. Lots of options on google.


----------



## yellowskeeter

As simple as a wood dowel and zip ties or..........


----------



## yellowskeeter

As simple as a wood dowel and zip ties or..........the antenna mounts at west marine have really bad reviews


----------



## yellowskeeter

These look cool
http://shop.coolwaterproducts.com/4-Rod-Holder-Flagpole-FP48.htm


----------



## TheExtreme

Saw a Post on another site. Use an old fishing pole and tie wrap it on.


----------



## capfab

Flag ordered. Will be making an aluminum pole to fit into a rod holder on the Ttop. Tie wrapping the flag to the pole. As long as it doesn't interfere with my beer holders, I'm good.


----------



## TheExtreme

I could tie mine to my radio antenna but they eould have to raise any draw bridges we come to.


----------



## pgrem

yellowskeeter said:


> These look cool
> http://shop.coolwaterproducts.com/4-Rod-Holder-Flagpole-FP48.htm


Those are the ones I was looking at. I'm thinking about making my own with some PVC to fit in the rod holder and a fiberglass rod. Something simple.


----------



## capfab

LOR Bloody Mary's in 93 days.........


----------



## ATX 4x4

capfab said:


> LOR Bloody Mary's in 93 days.........


Been looking for Dave's. Any place sell t locally?


----------



## capfab

ATX 4x4 said:


> Been looking for Dave's. Any place sell t locally?


I've never found it locally.

I know I got you covered bro.


----------



## BigEasy

Try: Red Eye Habanero Bloody Mary Mix, with some Tabasco Spicy Green Beans.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Suuuuuwheeeaaat!! "....and everything nice" I love it!


----------



## ATX 4x4

BigEasy said:


> Try: Red Eye Habanero Bloody Mary Mix, with some Tabasco Spicy Green Beans.
> 
> View attachment 611353
> 
> 
> View attachment 611354


Eeek. Not sure a quick dip in the water would solve the pit stop needed after a few of those.


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> I've never found it locally.
> 
> I know I got you covered bro.


Try his insanity special mix sauce that comes in a coffin, that stuff is hot!!!!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> Try his insanity special mix sauce that comes in a coffin, that stuff is hot!!!!


Oh I have, many many times. Its a little warm.
I have the Scoville scale almost memorized.:spineyes:

This is Ghost Chili/Habanero extract in powder form, in a keychain container. I'm always ready.


----------



## yellowskeeter

That's crazy! 

The Dave's insanity in the coffin has laid out many of my so called tough friends, including me the first time I tried it! About 2 blobs the size of quarters on a taco and down the hatch. A month later still hurting! I have now learned to use it while cooking and it is great!


----------



## capfab

Dave's is quality stuff for sure. Ill bring a little something for those who want to spice up their Bloody Mary's, in ------ 93 ------ days!


----------



## 2400tman

Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont think my stomach can handle that stuff...lol.. I will stick with Dave's!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

I don't tend to mess with my bloody mary as I like to keep it simple and keep it good... 

Zing Zang, Skyy, Celery salt, dash of worstrchestershire and few drops of tabasco. 


Now when it comes to heat, I want to try those ghost sauces on some food. As 2400 and Capfab can recall I accidentally had a big ole blob of that "Hottest F'n Sauce" end up on my plate of fajitas and it was gone. 

Can't believe we are getting so close. Yet so far away... Then again, we have the lake trip coming up in a month. Better get some warm weather - my ovaries don't like cold water!


----------



## capfab

RW, You made that hot sauce your B##%# at the party though! Were we drinking that night?:biggrin:

I'm gonna need a bigger house for next years LOR reunion party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie, what's the room count?


----------



## 2slick

capfab said:


> SlickWillie, what's the room count?


Was 15 last time I checked. Wife is off right now, we been catchin blue crabs. We boiled 37 in the last two days. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie said:


> Was 15 last time I checked. Wife is off right now, we been catchin blue crabs. We boiled 37 in the last two days. I'll check tomorrow.


Sounds delicious!!!!


----------



## 2slick

22 rooms booked at Lighthouse Inn for LOR 2013.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet


----------



## george.maness86

what do you think. I talked to Kayla at the same place as the 2cool flags are at and got this. She is going to tell me when it is ready to order. I'm gonna get one and fly the 2cool and LOR flag on the way down. Thanks to reel work as well for sending me the file in his avatar to have a starting point which was pretty much done.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet


----------



## capfab

George, I was trying the same and kept running into 500.00 due to minimums. I finally conceded.


----------



## TheExtreme

I'm in when they are ready.


----------



## capfab

I would remove the date so it can e used on the third LOR!,,


----------



## yellowskeeter

Good point!


----------



## george.maness86

So... What can we put there to fill the void then. It originally said I survived but for a first timer like me that would not make sense until after the trip or on the way back. Would it be ok to have I survived on it since we are going anyways. Let me know and ill send her another quick email to get her to hold off on production.


----------



## george.maness86

george.maness86 said:


> So... What can we put there to fill the void then. It originally said I survived but for a first timer like me that would not make sense until after the trip or on the way back. Would it be ok to have I survived on it since we are going anyways. Let me know and ill send her another quick email to get her to hold off on production.









here is the original.


----------



## ReelWork

How about "Rockport to Freeport" on the bottom?


----------



## george.maness86

That will definitely work and be reusable for years to come.


----------



## ReelWork

george.maness86 said:


> That will definitely work and be reusable for years to come.


Exactly!


----------



## george.maness86

Great email sent and ill post a link when they are up for purchase.


----------



## Bob Haley

OK, it's 5:00 somewhere and Monday...can you guys remind maybe just a few of us or just me what LOR stands for?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Lapse Of Reason


----------



## TheExtreme

Prolly needs to be Lapse Of Judgement to go along with it.


----------



## capfab

Never a lapse of judgement. Well, maybe when Somebody popped the seal on yellowskeeters crown royal. Let me think............ Nope, no lapse of judgement there either!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Exactly. The whole trip is purely a lapse of reason. Wasting lots of gas, running long time, drinking a lot, fishing, and for no other reason than to hang with friends.


----------



## capfab

Bingo!!!! Perfect explanation!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Well said, YS. Even if you run out of alcohol, there is no whining allowed.


----------



## scott in pearland

Alright guys need some help, somewhere on this post there was some talk about the GoPro cameras and mounting them on your boats for the trip. Well I went and picked me one of those things up this past weekend and gave it a little test run Sunday which that little machine is pretty impressive. What software/programs do you use to edit/post these videos with, I believe they are to big to post straight from the camera but I thought there are ways you can compact them. Sorry for not being the most tech savy guy out there so bear with me. Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## ReelWork

I'd upload to YouTube, it (YouTube) has an auto compression capability and then post the link to YouTube.


----------



## ATX 4x4

scott in pearland said:


> Alright guys need some help, somewhere on this post there was some talk about the GoPro cameras and mounting them on your boats for the trip. Well I went and picked me one of those things up this past weekend and gave it a little test run Sunday which that little machine is pretty impressive. What software/programs do you use to edit/post these videos with, I believe they are to big to post straight from the camera but I thought there are ways you can compact them. Sorry for not being the most tech savy guy out there so bear with me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Scott


I too have one and believe I may have gotten in over my head. I'm anything BUT tech savvy. From what I've learned so far, there aren't any super easy to use video/photo editing software programs. Very few are free and even those, people seem to be tight-lipped about. I'm ready to pull my hair out.


----------



## george.maness86

Here is the link to the LOR flag. I'm ordering mine now. https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/store/flags/specialty/freeport-to-rockport-flag


----------



## yellowskeeter

Very cool!


----------



## TheExtreme

Mine is ordered. With all the flags, its gonna look like the Continental Navy going down the ditch.


----------



## ReelWork

Looks great George!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Flag ordered! Now my other one will have a partner.


----------



## ATX 4x4

LOR flag ordered. I'm gonna strap it on my pickup's stubby am/fm antenna in the mean time. I really hate to wish my life away but hurry up August!


----------



## 2400tman

Done!! We are goin to be some flag wavin mofo's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Just a LOR sticker for me and that's about it.. I've had flags before and that flappin, smackin and whappin gets old - they sure do look great though!


----------



## 2slick

What size is the LOR flag?


----------



## capfab

12" x 18" SlickWillie. When you add to cart, it gives the size.


----------



## 2400tman

Hey slickwillie are you going to put one up on the pier for us!?


----------



## 2slick

2400tman said:


> Hey slickwillie are you going to put one up on the pier for us!?


Was thinking on the front porch. There is an extra flag pole bracket there. I've got a small flag pole here at our place. Wife also thought we might hang it between posts like a banner. Of course, this depends on approval by the GM. I don't think that will be a problem tho. Just a formality.

Or, possibly I could put a flag pole bracket on the pier. I think Judy has one laying in her office. What y'all think?


----------



## 2400tman

Slickwillie, any or all would be awesome!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

ATX 4x4 said:


> I too have one and believe I may have gotten in over my head. I'm anything BUT tech savvy. From what I've learned so far, there aren't any super easy to use video/photo editing software programs. Very few are free and even those, people seem to be tight-lipped about. I'm ready to pull my hair out.


It just takes time to do for some reason, I am not tech savvy either. I am about to pull the trigger on Corel VideoStudio Pro X6 and try it out to see if it helps. The Gopro software works, just lenghty. It may take Corel just as long, but who knows.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Got it today.


----------



## yellowskeeter

FYI from lighthouse inn reported by Slickwilly

4 rooms left in the Belden Fishing group block.....possibly Judy can add more. So, if you think you might make it down, you might want to go ahead and make reservations. They can be cancelled up to 72 hours before arrival date.


----------



## TheExtreme

Go my flag today too. That's what I call fast shipping.


----------



## 2400tman

TheExtreme said:


> Go my flag today too. That's what I call fast shipping.


X2 ..... me tooo


----------



## yellowskeeter

ATX 4x4 said:


> I too have one and believe I may have gotten in over my head. I'm anything BUT tech savvy. From what I've learned so far, there aren't any super easy to use video/photo editing software programs. Very few are free and even those, people seem to be tight-lipped about. I'm ready to pull my hair out.


Ok, so just played with Corel video studio pro for the 1st time and about 10 times quicker. Even the upload to you tube went much quicker. Still takes some time but for the first try and 5 min in to it I think it is much better. Now waiting in you tube to process. Will advise.


----------



## yellowskeeter

This video took me almost 45 minutes on gopro software including the youtube download, and did it the same way today on Corel and it took probably about 10 minutes. Same video as posted before from the transom saver, but just wanted to compare


----------



## ATX 4x4

Very cool. Thx


----------



## yellowskeeter

So with all the boats going and looks like we are adding another (dirt broker) please make sure to get to Freeport on time and leave enough time for the unforeseen. Will probably take about 30 minutes for launch and getting your vehicle to Surfside. Taking all this in consideration and the 20+ boats so far we will be leaving at 8:30 from Surfside. If you are not there you will have a chance to catch up on the way but we will not be waiting on anyone in Freeport past 8:30 and will get rolling at 8:30. Most of us are planning on launching around 7 or 7:30 at bridgebait and then running trucks and trailers to Surfside for secure storage. I know it may be early for some, but you will thank us by not crossing Matty at 4 like we did last time.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Thanks YS for update. We'll be the early boat this year!


----------



## ReelWork

Yes you will... :biggrin:


----------



## ATX 4x4

ReelWork said:


> Yes you will... :biggrin:


"You must spread...."

Lots of potty breaks too, I'd imagine. I'll be in a swim suit so of course no need for me to even jump in :fish:


----------



## adpostel

I got potty breaks covered in my rig.... :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## ReelWork

adpostel said:


> I got potty breaks covered in my rig.... :biggrin::cheers:


Yes you do! I remember when were about halfway there, you stopped and pulled around to see if y'all were alright as the admiral arose from the console.. :rotfl:


----------



## TheExtreme

ReelWork said:


> Yes you do! I remember when were about halfway there, you stopped and pulled around to see if y'all were alright as the admiral arose from the console.. :rotfl:


I'd have to have a Johnny on the Spot for it to be big enough for me to get in.


----------



## Cylinder

You mean everybody doesn't have a console large enough for a port-a-potty for momma? Roger


----------



## capfab

We don't pee in the bay, we just stop to cool off.


----------



## ReelWork

Exactly!


----------



## Cylinder

I usually stop to confirm the depth? Roger


----------



## 2slick

ReelWork said:


> Exactly!


So, we're reading about these potty breaks, and I see the young lady looking at something floating by in the water. Ugh!


----------



## ReelWork

From Caddyshack - Doodie in the pool (3 Musketeers).


----------



## yellowskeeter

Found the official LOR clock


----------



## adpostel

^^^ Total Sweetness!!!^^^ 

How do I get one?


----------



## adpostel

ReelWork said:


> Exactly!


Chris!! What is that? A Topwater?


----------



## battleredtexan

ReelWork said:


> Exactly!


Classic....:cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter

23 rooms booked so far and that was current as of this morning when I left The Lighthouse Inn.


----------



## ATX 4x4

2 belong to us.


----------



## 2slick

yellowskeeter said:


> 23 rooms booked so far and that was current as of this morning when I left The Lighthouse Inn.


Dad gum! Y'all gonna take Rockport over!


----------



## 2400tman

SlickWillie said:


> Dad gum! Y'all gonna take Rockport over!


That is the plan!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

Boy, this thread kinda went dead in the water. No pun intended.


----------



## yellowskeeter

We are resting!


----------



## ReelWork

TheExtreme said:


> Boy, this thread kinda went dead in the water. No pun intended.


 Not really, it ebbs and flows but trust me this thread is far from dead!


----------



## TheExtreme

yellowskeeter said:


> We are resting!


I hear ya. Me too. The War Dept is out of town for the week. Just me and the Bostons.:doowapsta


----------



## TheExtreme

Spoiled rotten


----------



## capfab

TheExtreme said:


> Spoiled rotten


Sweet!!!! They should be spoiled!

Dog loving family here too bro!!


----------



## TheExtreme

We've also got an 85lb Bassett Hound.


----------



## george.maness86

I went and plotted the route from bridge bait to the entrance to the hotel in navionics and it is 113NM one way. If you would like the route incase you get lost send me your email as well as the type of plotter you have so I know what format to save it in and I'll email you the file then you just copy to an SD card or CF whichever yours takes then upload to your plotter. I also have two other routes plotted in west bay for jones lake and offats bayou because that is a tricky area for me. If you dont want the other two you can delete them after you upload the info to your plotter.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Ahem. We're under 2 months from launch. I hate to wish my life away but....


----------



## yellowskeeter

Im ready!
















Got my swim trunk and my flippy floppys









And then the lighthouse inn! Willie may have new lights by then as well


----------



## TheExtreme

Nice pics


----------



## ATX 4x4

That flag seems tough. We took it to Canyon and put several miles on it from 30-55mph and it didn't flinch.


----------



## Kcrob1

Gonna have to count me out. Headed to Belize for a week next month to do some tarpon, reef, and bonefishing. That is unless I can talk Ty into paying me to go haha


----------



## TheExtreme

It's getting closer.


----------



## ReelWork

Yes sir!


----------



## Cuddabang

Where can I get some information on this run ? Sounds fun


----------



## yellowskeeter

First post of this thread or pm any of us for more info.


----------



## george.maness86

My days off so far are looking like they will fall right for me to be off for this. By the way the boat is fixed as well and ready to go.


----------



## TheExtreme

Made reservation at Holiday Inn in Clute for the night before. Who else is coming in and staying in hotel? Pre trip get together?


----------



## Trouthunter

Sticking this so it's easier to find and fresh on everyone's minds. 

TH


----------



## yellowskeeter

yellowskeeter said:


> Thanks again to the Lighthouse Inn http://www.lighthousetexas.com/ for hosting our 2nd Annual Freeport to Rockport Boat ride. Dates are Agust 9-11th. Leave Freeport 9:00 am on the 9th and return Sunday the 11th. Rooms are first come first serve so book now. Once they are gone, well they are gone. Ask for Lapse Of Reason Belden fishing tournament to get the very generous rates they have extended for us. Last year we had 8 boats and I know we will grow it this year. Saturday is a free day so go fish, crusie, and explore the area. We go as a group and return as a group so no one gets left behind. Docking available and we will reserve the slips once we get closer to the date. Last years thread can be found here:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=421913


Thanks for sticking it!!!

Just wanted to post a re cap on the trip for those that may not know. We will have security at the docks ( everyone chips in so bring some cash and ATX 4x4 can give more details) , b-bque dinner at lighthouse inn friday night being scheduled by blueberry so PM him if you have not. We are going to set a time to leave and you need to plan to be there or be left, as we have a big group. If you get there late you will have to catch up. I will clarify the time but last discussion was 8:30. Plan accordingly. Not being rude, but we are going to be sticklers on this. I would plan on taking about an hour to launch boat, move vehicles to surfside, etc. Fulton harbor has the spots for us and chris2400 and I confirmed again with them on the trip Wednesday. Gas 
stops planned for Matagorda, and POC. Should have probably an additional 4 stops to chill out and let some catch up. Not sure what the room availability is at the lighthouse Inn but should have some left and Judy may be able
to open some additional spots. Any farther info pm me, capfab, reelwork, atx4x4, chris2400, blueberry, adpostel, etc........


----------



## capfab

39 Days!!!!! :brew:


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Just so you guys know I posted in the TTMB a thread about some shirts we had made up. Here is the link

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4958034#post4958034

I am bringing these the Thursday before we leave Freeport if you would rather do it this way vs shipping.


----------



## 2slick

Well guys, I'm old and slow......but, finally got the LOR flag ordered this morning. We're gonna put it on the end of the pier. Judy said we'll do it, then ask permission!:biggrin:

Matt, man those shirts are just too cool. Sent you a PM on those too.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Is this a round trip in the boats or just one way


----------



## yellowskeeter

Round trip. Leave Friday, Saturday do what you want and come back Sunday.


----------



## txteltech

Are there openings left on this trip? Me and a buddy would like to go


----------



## ReelWork

Call Lighthouse Inn and see if the are any rooms available (go to page 1 of this thread). Last I heard there were still a few available. Come on!


----------



## txteltech

Ok talked with them I have a reservation


----------



## txteltech

*X3*



capfab said:


> George, I'll buddy up to hit some rigs saturday morning for a few hours weather permitting...going to go to Port A. for lunch and beverages though.


X3 me (brad)and outlaw (keith) are signed up and would love to go to the rigs on Saturday also


----------



## ReelWork

txteltech said:


> Ok talked with them I have a reservation


Sweet! :cheers:

What kind of boat are you running?


----------



## txteltech

*Spare*



george.maness86 said:


> Is anybody going that does not have a VHF. I have a spare handheld that I carry for a backup incase my fixed goes out.


George, I don't have a VHF radio so I could use your spare if your offering.


----------



## txteltech

*Boat*



ReelWork said:


> Sweet! :cheers:
> 
> What kind of boat are you running?


I'm running a 1997 21ft Kenner cc deep-v, with a 200hp Evinrude E-Tec


----------



## txteltech

I'm getting warmed up starting my day with one of those Dave's double bloody Marys 









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter

that will do it, Friday at about 7:30 am I will be enjoying a couple of those before our 8:30 departure!


----------



## capfab

txteltech said:


> I'm running a 1997 21ft Kenner cc deep-v, with a 200hp Evinrude E-Tec


Nice, and Welcome!!!! Look forward to meeting ya'll.

Yes, the Dave's BM will be flowing!!


----------



## ReelWork

0900 Departure... Skeeter, you keep backing up that time! :rotfl:


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I thought it was 8:30?


----------



## yellowskeeter

it is, ReelWork just wants to sleep another 30 min!


----------



## capfab

RW can get his beauty rest, leave at 10:00 and still catch us at the Colorado!! Dang 300!!!


----------



## george.maness86

I will be getting relief up in Ok just in time to go. He will be coming around the 3rd to the 7th of August so I can go on days off.


----------



## txteltech

*Fuel mileage*

I'm wondering if any of y'all run an evinrude ETEC, and how many gallons of gas was used on the trip last on an average for guys with fuel injected engines?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I don't remember seeing an Etec last year. I think it was one Merc vs the rest of Yamahas.


----------



## capfab

txteltech said:


> I'm wondering if any of y'all run an evinrude ETEC, and how many gallons of gas was used on the trip last on an average for guys with fuel injected engines?


We make plenty of stops.

How big is your fuel tank?


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> it is, ReelWork just wants to sleep another 30 min!


True dat :slimer:

However page 1 says 0900 and I can't find where it says it changed to 0830 in the thread? I know we talked about 0830, but seem to recall 0900 was the final time decided. Don't want anyone to be confused or suffer the wrath of being late. LOL

In all seriouslness, is it 0830 or 0900?


----------



## yellowskeeter

8:30


----------



## ReelWork

Got it. :wink:

0830!!


----------



## capfab

I thought it was 9:00?


----------



## capfab

One month away!!!


----------



## 2400tman

DANG IT! I thought it was *0900 *well............


----------



## TheExtreme

Just unload at 0730 and drink until somebody decides to tear out.


----------



## 2400tman

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## 2400tman

TheExtreme said:


> Just unload at 0730 and drink until somebody decides to tear out.


Oh I plan on that!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ATX 4x4

ATX 4x4 said:


> ....Coolers full, tank full, drinks in hand, & the Oath Keeper & crew will be on the water by 0600. Roll out boiz!!


Still holds true....even if we're at the edge of the pier with our thumbs up.


----------



## yellowskeeter

ReelWork said:


> True dat :slimer:
> 
> However page 1 says 0900 and I can't find where it says it changed to 0830 in the thread? I know we talked about 0830, but seem to recall 0900 was the final time decided. Don't want anyone to be confused or suffer the wrath of being late. LOL
> 
> In all seriouslness, is it 0830 or 0900?


Post #615 ha!


----------



## yellowskeeter

If I not mistaken we are close to 25 boats. It's gonna be a trip for sure.


----------



## Reconspacediver

New to this boating thing, considering doing the LOR this year. How do you guys think a chaperal sunseta will fair on the journey?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Those are sweet rides. As long as you stay in the deep channel you should do great.


----------



## capfab

Reconspacediver said:


> New to this boating thing, considering doing the LOR this year. How do you guys think a chaperal sunseta will fair on the journey?


Bring it!!! This is a great trip to learn your boat on.


----------



## 2400tman

Okkkkkkkkkkkkk, here we are......... 
Hey Kenny! Whats the boat count now?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Close to 25. Might be a good time to post a recap on who and what boat you are going to run. So let's start. Respond this way so we can track everyone:

Boat:
Engine:
Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: (yes or no)
Ordered shirt: (yes or no)
Acknowledge 8:30 departure time:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Boat: Skeeter ZX 22 Bay T 
Engine: Yamah SHO 250
Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: yes
Ordered shirt: yes 
Acknowledge 8:30 departure time:yes


----------



## capfab

I think its 25 rooms, not boats.


----------



## 2400tman

okdoky!

2400 Nautic Star
250 yammie
yes
almost
0830......check


----------



## ctcrop

Skeeter 202 (Bass)
200 Yamaha (oil burner)
yes
yes
0730 prepared for 0830

or

Triton TR21 (Bass)
225 ETEC HO
yes
yes 
same


----------



## ReelWork

Boat: Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay (aka Reelwork, aka Flats Fornicator) 
Engine: Yamaha F300 4.2 
Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: (yes or no) Jess
Ordered shirt: (yes or no) Jess
Acknowledge 8:30 departure time: 0900 it is :biggrin: (Jess, 0830)


----------



## capfab

Here is my ride.

I'm in for BBQ.

I'm switching to beer at 8:30.


----------



## txteltech

*Yes*

1997 21ft Kenner deep-V
200 Evinrude ETEC 
BBQ yes 2 people
Yes 2 shirts
Yes 7:30 bloody Mary's 
Yes 8:30 departure


----------



## BLUEBERRY

2011 21' Nauticstar 
Yamaha 150 
Check
Check
Check


----------



## george.maness86

2011 nautic star 2200 TE
'13 Zuke 250


----------



## george.maness86

2011 Nauticstar 2200 TE (S when I bought new but have upgraded everything making it a TE)
2013 205 Zuke w/bobs 6"
BBQ yes I have 2 for sure coming maybe a third
Yes I have ordered shirts for all going with me
Yes 0830 departure


----------



## BLUEBERRY

This is the list I have for the BBQ. If your name is not on the list or the number of people is wrong let me know so I can change it. 

ctcrop- 4
speck trout chaser- 2
cylinder- 3
yellowskeeter- 2
capfab- 3
atx4x4- 4
2400tman- 4
adpostel- 4
reelwork- 4
blueberry- 3
the extreme- 2
fun bunch of fishing- 3
cypress jaws- 4
MDX- 2
George.maness86- 3
pgrem- 2

I will keep adding and taking away from this list all the way up to the week before we leave to Rockport. If you need to change something no big deal just lmk.


----------



## capfab

Nice! 16 boats right there!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Official room count is 24 rooms so I figure about 20 boats. 

Capfab you got post 666....... Hmmmmmm


----------



## 2slick

capfab said:


> I think its 25 rooms, not boats.


I think you are correct. I just consulted with my boss. She agrees.....25 rooms.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Adding txteltech to the list with 2.


----------



## TheExtreme

Ranger Bay 2300
Deuce and a Kwawta Optimax
BBQ: That's a big old fat boy check
Shirts: Check
0830 tear out: Check

The "War Department" says she is ready.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Chaparral Sunesta 274
Room reserved
BBQ not yet booked
Shirts on to do list
8:30 push off. 

No clue on how to post image from iPad


----------



## yellowskeeter

Reconspacediver said:


> Chaparral Sunesta 274
> Room reserved
> BBQ not yet booked
> Shirts on to do list
> 8:30 push off.
> 
> No clue on how to post image from iPad


You are going to have a magic carpet ride. When we get to Matty i may switch boats with you!


----------



## Reconspacediver

Who do we need to contact for a slip in Rockport


----------



## yellowskeeter

Slips have been blocked off and we will be placed as we arrive. Security costs will be split by the whole group.


----------



## pgrem

*Details*

Boat: *HAYNIE HO!!*
Engine: Merc 250 Pro XS
Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: Yes
Ordered shirt: (yes or no): Yes 
Acknowledge 8:30 departure time: Got it!!

No room reserved. We have a place 5 mins from the Light House.
Count me in for fishing Saturday...onshore or offshore.
Count Mrs Pgrem in for shopping on Saturday. She's an expert down there.


----------



## Reconspacediver




----------



## TheExtreme

Nice


----------



## george.maness86

Messed up on the motor and just realized it so I cant change it it is a '13 Zuke 250 not a 205


----------



## capfab

Reconspacediver said:


> Chaparral Sunesta 274
> Room reserved
> BBQ not yet booked
> Shirts on to do list
> 8:30 push off.
> 
> No clue on how to post image from iPad


Fantastic boat!!!! I might sneak in and draft off of you!!!


----------



## Reconspacediver

The best part is it Dads boat. When I told him that I found this trip on 2cool he said game on. Really looking forward to this trip its a little more extreme than our weekend lunch runs to top water grill.


----------



## yellowskeeter

You all will have a blast.


----------



## capfab

I see the boat performing beautifully!!! Welcome guys!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Boat: Frontier (Recently renamed "For Sale")
Engine: Yam 200
Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: Yes
Ordered shirt: Yes
Acknowledge 8:30 departure time: Roger, Roger.

I'll be calling this week to see about security and will keep the board updated.


----------



## ctcrop

I want ATX's boat and I'm really digging the CHAP! Talk about a CRUISE! I could get really comfy in that boat!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Fantastic boat!!!! I might sneak in and draft off of you!!!


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now that will be cadilacing!


----------



## 2400tman

Changed my mind. Think I will bring the backup boat!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txteltech

I'm leaving my boat home and riding in that baby, nice


----------



## TheExtreme

I think I'll bring the olÃ© backup too.


----------



## Cylinder

Boat: Sea Hunt BX22BR
Engine: 200 Yamaha
Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: (yes or no) Yes
Ordered shirt: (yes or no) Yes, just now
Acknowledge 8:30 departure time: was that am or pm? Roger-yes, Roger-yes

Roger


----------



## ATX 4x4

ctcrop said:


> I want ATX's boat and I'm really digging the CHAP! Talk about a CRUISE! I could get really comfy in that boat!


You can have it!



Cylinder said:


> Boat: Sea Hunt BX22BR
> Engine: 200 Yamaha
> Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: (yes or no) Yes
> Ordered shirt: (yes or no) Yes, just now
> Acknowledge 8:30 departure time: was that am or pm? Roger-yes, Roger-yes
> 
> Roger


^^^^ Because I want this one! ^^^^


----------



## txteltech

Do any y'all have a checklist of important items to bring on this trip?
If so if you have a copy can you post it on here, I've never been on this long of a boating trip before and don't want to overlook bringing something important. Thanks


----------



## capfab

Think minimal It has to ALL fit in the boat. Small bag of clothes and essentials, phone and charger (signal the whole way), beer, couple of towels, sunscreen, bug spray, cash, coolers, water, beer, ice, beer, JELLYFISH STING MEDICINE , VHF, beer, Oil if a two stroke, extra prop, hub and wrench and minimal fishing tackle.

Also extra flip flops, a hat and koozie.

I took no spare parts except the prop last year. Lots of people and boats around.

We lacked for nothing last year.


----------



## yellowskeeter

The Boring Part:

REQUIRED SAFETY EQUIPMENT
OPERATING VESSELS WITHOUT
REQUIRED EQUIPMENT PROHIBITED
No person may operate or give permission for the operation of a vessel that is
not provided with the required safety equipment.
LIFE PRESERVING DEVICES
All PERSONAL FLOTATION DEVICES (PFDs) must be U.S. Coast Guard
approved, in serviceable condition, readily accessible, and of the appropriate
size for intended user.
All children under 13 years of age in all vessels under 26 feet in length must
wear a U.S. Coast Guard approved wearable PFD while underway. Underway
means not at anchor, made fast to the shore, or aground.
All vessels, including canoes, paddle craft, and kayaks, must be equipped with
one Type I, II, III or V wearable PFD for each person on board. A Type V PFD is
acceptable only if used in accordance with the specific instructions on the label
of the device.
*Vessels 16 feet and longer, excluding canoes and kayaks, are required to be*
*equipped with one Type IV throwable PFD in addition to the Type I, II, III, or V*
*PFD required for each person on board.*
Inflatable PFDs are authorized only when used in accordance with requirements
as presented on U.S. Coast Guard approval labels.
SOUND PRODUCING DEVICES
Any vessel less than 12 meters in length (39.4 ft.) is required to carry a whistle
or horn, or some other means to make an efficient sound to signal intentions
and position in periods of reduced visibility. Vessels 12 meters (39.4 ft.) or more
in length are required to carry on board a whistle or horn, and a bell.
MIRRORS REQUIRED
Every motorboat towing a person must have an observer, other than the
operator, 13 years of age or older OR be equipped with a rearview mirror of
a size no less than four inches (4â€) in measurement from bottom to top and
across from one side to the other.
LIGHTS REQUIRED
All vessels including motorboats, canoes, paddle craft, kayaks, punts, rowboats,
rubber rafts, or other vessels when not at dock must have and exhibit
at least one bright light, lantern or flashlight visible all around the horizon from
sunset to sunrise in all weather and during restricted visibility.
*Navigation Lights*​

*Power Driven Vessels Underway: *
Power driven vessels of less than
20 meters (65.6 ft.) but more than 12 meters (39.4 ft.) shall exhibit navigation
lights as shown in Figure 1. Vessels of less than 12 meters in length, shall show​the lights in either Figure 1 or Figure 2.

FIRE EXTINGUISHERS REQUIRED
Outboard motorboats less than 26 feet in length, of open construction, not
carrying passengers for hire, are not required to carry fire extinguishers; however,
a fire extinguisher is ​
​
*required *if one or more of the following conditions exist:
(1) Closed compartment under thwarts and seats wherein portable fuel tanks may
be stored. (2) Double bottoms not sealed to the hull or which are not completely
filled with flotation material. (3) Closed living spaces. (4) Closed storage compartments
in which combustible or flammable materials are stored. (5) Permanently
installed fuel tanks. (6) Inboard engines.
U.S. Coast Guard approved extinguishers are identified by the following marking
on the label: â€œMarine Type USCG approved, Size .... Type ::::, 162.028/.../â€ Check
extinguishers annually to assure that they are properly charged. NOTE: All fire
extinguishers must be readily accessible and in condition for immediate and effec​​
tive
use at all times.​​Fire extinguishers approved for motorboats are hand-portable, of either B (for​
gasoline, oil & grease fires) or BC (also extinguishes electrical fires) classification.

The fun stuff:
Fuel, carry extra can if you think you may need it
Rods n' reels
Fishing Tackle
Wade boots, never know when you may have to push off
Toilet paper
clothes
sunscreen
fishing license
food and drinks
1st aid kit
anchor
ropes
advil
cooler
cash (bring extra a you never know when a place may not take cc's it or system is down, and most bait places are cash only)
Oil if you are running a 2 stroker​​​​​


----------



## capfab

and bumpers.


----------



## ReelWork

What Capfab said - will be taking less this year and I thought I didn't take much last year.

Most of the stuff mentioned can be picked up along the way if you forget, like beer and ice. I use one of my compartments as a cooler so no need for coolers on the deck (remember, it might be in the way too).

Definitely think safety. Extra Prop with prop nut and washers and the typical stuff that should be on board already (first aid, lines, bumpers, anchor(s), flares, throw cushion, etc.)

I will be taking:

Keens
Flippy Floppies
2 Bathing suits
2 long sleeve sun shirts (I keep covered up)
2 pairs of boxers
2 pairs of shorts
1-2 dress shirts (think polo or columbia collared)
2 T-shirts to sleep in
shower kit

That's about it and keep in mind, we will be wearing the top half of that list already (suit, shirt and FF or Keens). Anything more and I will buy it if I need to.

All packed into bag about the size of a medium sized backpack.

Then scaled back fishing stuff - wade boots, 2 rods/reels, wade belt, etc..

I'm bringing 2 kids as well and there's ice cream and snacks at every stop. They loved it!

REMEMBER YOUR FISHING LICENSE AND BOAT REGISTRATION


----------



## texas trout killer

ReelWork said:


> What Capfab said - will be taking less this year and I thought I didn't take much last year.
> 
> Most of the stuff mentioned can be picked up along the way if you forget, like beer and ice. I use one of my compartments as a cooler so no need for coolers on the deck (remember, it might be in the way too).
> 
> Definitely think safety. Extra Prop with prop nut and washers and the typical stuff that should be on board already (first aid, lines, bumpers, anchor(s), flares, throw cushion, etc.)
> 
> I will be taking:
> 
> Keens
> Flippy Floppies
> 2 Bathing suits
> 2 long sleeve sun shirts (I keep covered up)
> 2 pairs of boxers
> 2 pairs of shorts
> 1-2 dress shirts (think polo or columbia collared)
> 2 T-shirts to sleep in
> shower kit
> 
> That's about it and keep in mind, we will be wearing the top half of that list already (suit, shirt and FF or Keens). Anything more and I will buy it if I need to.
> 
> All packed into bag about the size of a medium sized backpack.
> 
> Then scaled back fishing stuff - wade boots, 2 rods/reels, wade belt, etc..
> 
> I'm bringing 2 kids as well and there's ice cream and snacks at every stop. They loved it!
> 
> REMEMBER YOUR FISHING LICENSE AND BOAT REGISTRATION


Are you sure two pairs of boxers is enough?? :rotfl:


----------



## 2400tman

Also for you with oil burners, BRING PLENTY... I filled before we left and brought 3 gallons and dumped all! Those vmaz s2 luv oil!!!

Of course it prolly can be bought on the way but you are going to pay for it .


----------



## capfab

Texas trout killer, you coming on the trip brother?


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> Texas trout killer, you coming on the trip brother?


X2 - Buh-ring it


----------



## texas trout killer

capfab said:


> Texas trout killer, you coming on the trip brother?


I think I booked one of the last rooms! Now I just need to make sure I have my boat back in time.

Also for those of us not familiar with Freeport is there a hotel near the launch that anyone can recommend?


----------



## TheExtreme

texas trout killer said:


> I think I booked one of the last rooms! Now I just need to make sure I have my boat back in time.
> 
> Also for those of us not familiar with Freeport is there a hotel near the launch that anyone can recommend?


We are staying at the Holiday Inn Express, right next to the Hampton on 288.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Chaparral Sunesta 274
Room reserved
BBQ booked for 2
Shirts 2 orderd and paypal payment sent
8:30 push off.

What am I missing?


----------



## capfab

texas trout killer said:


> I think I booked one of the last rooms! Now I just need to make sure I have my boat back in time.
> 
> Also for those of us not familiar with Freeport is there a hotel near the launch that anyone can recommend?


Outstanding! That T-top is gonna look awesome.


----------



## 2slick

capfab said:


> Think minimal It has to ALL fit in the boat. Small bag of clothes and essentials, phone and charger (signal the whole way), beer, couple of towels, sunscreen, bug spray, cash, coolers, water, beer, ice, beer, JELLYFISH STING MEDICINE , VHF, beer, Oil if a two stroke, extra prop, hub and wrench and minimal fishing tackle.
> 
> Also extra flip flops, a hat and koozie.
> 
> I took no spare parts except the prop last year. Lots of people and boats around.
> 
> We lacked for nothing last year.


I thought y'all figured out an "on the spot" cure for the jelly fish stings last year!:biggrin:

Oh, and I'll get Judy to check on room status today.....don't know if she has more rooms she can add or not.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Thanks Willie!


----------



## capfab

We are at the La Quinta in Clute.


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie said:


> I thought y'all figured out an "on the spot" cure for the jelly fish stings last year!:biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and I'll get Judy to check on room status today.....don't know if she has more rooms she can add or not.


LOL !!! You are correct Slick!!!! No shortage of volunteers to help Lynda's jellyfish sting the natural way last year. I knew right then these were a great group of guys!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 2400tman

I will gladly **** on any of my bros or their brides..........


----------



## txteltech

Im ready to go only 4 -more weeks









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> I will gladly **** on any of my bros or their brides..........


See there new guys???? Salt of the dang earth!!!! They didn't know my wife for four hours and all were willing to pee on her.:cheers:


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> See there new guys???? Salt of the dang earth!!!! They didn't know my wife for four hours and all were willing to pee on her.:cheers:


That's how we roll!!!!!!!!


----------



## txteltech

capfab said:


> See there new guys???? Salt of the dang earth!!!! They didn't know my wife for four hours and all were willing to pee on her.:cheers:


Sounds like we"ll fit right into the group just fine. :cheers:


----------



## texas trout killer

Boat:2012 Skeeter SX2200 Bay Tunnel
Engine: Yamaha 250 SHO
Pm'd Blueberry for b-bque: Yes x2
Ordered shirt: Yes x2
Acknowledge 8:30 departure time: Roger that


----------



## 2slick

*Room Availibility Belden Fishing Group*

As of this morning, 5 rooms left in the Belden Fishing Group block at the Lighthouse Inn. I didn't even think to get a room count.


----------



## leadhead10

dang yall STOP TALKING ABOUT ALL THE FUN YOU ARE ABOUT TO HAVE! Ill be offshore for work this year but hopefully next year my wife and friends can attend. Hope yall have a good time! 

Ohh and make sure to get pictures if anyone pees on anyone. Thats some kinky stuff right there!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Washed my suit, ready to go!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Minus the socks, YS, that actually looks just like you.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Thought this was fitting after reading a few of the previous post.


----------



## ReelWork

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## yellowskeeter

ATX 4x4 said:


> Minus the socks, YS, that actually looks just like you.


NOT!


----------



## txteltech

Any of y'all have a spare VHF radio handheld I can use for the trip, ill put batteries in and take care of it. I'm buying so many things for my boat in the next month, but VHF radio isn't 1 of them. Pm me or I'll just be without 1


----------



## george.maness86

I have one just have to find it. It has a battery pack that is rechargeable so no need for batteries. I believe it is in the electronics box on my boat.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I do just remind me later


----------



## ReelWork

Same here - got a handheld as a spare.


----------



## george.maness86

If everyone brings their spare handhelds on sure everyone that doesn't have a VHF will be covered. Shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Washed and ready!


----------



## capfab

Looks great YS!!!! I have a week in Port A to go before I clean the "Wet Spot" up for LOR. 

Isn't it your turn to bring the Crown Royal YS?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'll bring it!


----------



## capfab

I'll bring some also!!! I promise!


----------



## ReelWork

As will I. Actually, digging that Texas Crown Club... Need to make a run to Gabriel's!


----------



## capfab

You brought it last year.


----------



## Reconspacediver

How far is the deep water from where we will be Saturday. I would like to try and get some snapper.


----------



## george.maness86

I believe snapper season is closed. You can still catch and release though.


----------



## 2slick

george.maness86 said:


> I believe snapper season is closed. You can still catch and release though.


I read somewhere the state season is still open. I know Doug with Pirates of the Bay had some on his Facebook page the other day that he caught in state waters. What is the limit now......like 2 per day? Oh, HEB had some last week! They were good too. Son made fish tacos with them.


----------



## ReelWork

Reconspacediver said:


> How far is the deep water from where we will be Saturday. I would like to try and get some snapper.


It's about 8 miles to the mouth of the Port A Jetty then you can pick/chose anywere you want to go from there. Closest rigs are 5 miles from the mouth but those are normally picked clean and typically aren't worth the effort or time. Typically need to get 15+ miles out.

Hopefully weather will cooperate and we can get a few boats offshore because it's usually very hit or miss with the winds.


----------



## capfab

State water snapper: limit 2, no season.

Reelwork hit it perfectly. I will be trying to find some sports the week before.


----------



## 2400tman

I beleave state waters are up to 8 or 9 miles out....


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> I beleave state waters are up to 8 or 9 miles out....


Correct. 9 nautical miles.


----------



## txteltech

Well I dropped the Kenner of this morning and left it in the good hands of Glen at Custom Marine Concepts. I had planned on putting in my new stereo system in this weekend but got sidetracked by green water on the beach and Hanging with my buddys. yesterday was my first day off in 20 days so we had fun. I did get the bug worked out of my Hds 7 and decide not to upgrade it just yet. Because of that I'm having Glen put it in the stereo for me this week, along with a custom built ladder platform. I'm picking it up later this week and will post some pics. Trying to get my boat ship shape for the trip.


----------



## george.maness86

SlickWillie said:


> I read somewhere the state season is still open. I know Doug with Pirates of the Bay had some on his Facebook page the other day that he caught in state waters. What is the limit now......like 2 per day? Oh, HEB had some last week! They were good too. Son made fish tacos with them.


Correct. You threw me off when you said deeper water (thinking out farther in federal waters). Out to 9 miles is state waters and you can keep some there. Not sure how far we are planning on going out. I guess it will all depend on weather and what is biting.


----------



## scott in pearland

*LOR Ride*

Well guys and gals I did not do much posting on this thread and don't know many of you but it looks like I will have to back out on this trip. My family has had a pretty tough past couple of weeks with the passing of my father and I feel it is better if I stay back this time and take care of things around here. I have already contacted the hotel and cancelled but I would also like to inform this group (not sure who it might be) to take my name off of any list that you might have that shows me as a boater. Looks like I will miss a great time but I just think I can enjoy myself, so I hope everyone of you have a blast and also be safe doing so.

Have a great time,

Scott Roberts


----------



## txteltech

Sorry about your loss of your father, stay and take care of your family. Prayers sent


----------



## texas trout killer

txteltech said:


> Sorry about your loss of your father, stay and take care of your family. Prayers sent


x2


----------



## capfab

PM Sent Scott. No worries brother. LOR #3 has your name on it!!!!

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## ReelWork

Scott, Please accept my deepest condolences and Godspeed to you and your family.


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Scott, Please accept my deepest condolences and Godspeed to you and your family.


X2


----------



## 2slick

Scott, condolences on the loss of your father.

Back to the Snapper question, TPWD regulations allow 4 snapper over 15". Doug told me this morning he caught those in about 65 foot of water. Regulations.


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie said:


> Scott, condolences on the loss of your father.
> 
> Back to the Snapper question, TPWD regulations allow 4 snapper over 15". Doug told me this morning he caught those in about 65 foot of water. Regulations.


Thanks for the correction SW!!


----------



## superfish

Sorry about the loss of your father.


----------



## yellowskeeter

superfish said:


> Sorry about the loss of your father.


Yes, sorry to hear. I am sure if things get better and you need to get away there will be a way to do it later on.


----------



## 2slick

capfab said:


> Thanks for the correction SW!!


Haha! I hadn't seen ur post til now. Capt Doug is the one that informed me. I've never bothered to keep up with regulations on offshore fish.


----------



## txteltech

Stopped by Glens shop today to check out the progress and they had completed the ladder/ platform on my boat. Im very impressed with the work they did and how it flowed with the lines on my boat. They are doing the radio also and it's done by the time I do this post, I will be picking up the boat tomorrow. Attached are pictures of the platform/ ladder with 2 steps.























Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice!


----------



## capfab

That looks great!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Very nice. It'll sure be easier to board the boat after verifying the water depth. You'll do that a few times on this trip for sure.

As an added bonus, it even matches the cold beer in the koozie! Now that's coordination.


----------



## ReelWork

Looks great and nice addition to that classic Kenner. I don't know what I would do without my swim platform!


----------



## 2slick

I just won't be without a ladder.....especially at my age. That looks very nice. Like the two steps....ours just has one.


----------



## txteltech

As an added bonus, it even matches the cold beer in the koozie! Now that's coordination


Very good observation, yes I really like it and will post pictures of the radio install they did last night.


----------



## Reconspacediver

How many folks are bringing the kiddos? Wife says maybe next year if me and the old man make it back alive from this trip.


----------



## ReelWork

Reconspacediver said:


> How many folks are bringing the kiddos? Wife says maybe next year if me and the old man make it back alive from this trip.


I am bringing mine - 7 and 4 and they went last year as well. They had a blast!

Think Capfab is bringing his little girl and think there are a few others bringing kids as well.

It's a fun and easy going trip. They still talk about it and can't wait to go this year.


----------



## capfab

Emma chose not to go. She has a three night slumber party planned with her cousins. 

Reelwork's kids were simply amazing troopers last year.

I remember coming back to the hotel at 1:00 am from a tour of one of Rockport's establishments to find "C" and "M" sound asleep in the lobby on the couches while RW and his bride were still visiting with friends. GOOD TIMES!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

*Important update*

Checked in with Surfside last week and we are having a parking space logistics challenge as they are getting to full capacity. I was informed that they will only have room for 10 trucks and trailers and no more. First come, first serve.

Thanks to Timora at Freeport Marina
They have extended their facilities to our group with open arms and will be able to accommodate the rest of the group. I have volunteered to go there and looking forward to it. There is a bot ramp about 1/2 a mile away with two ramps and clean water, then parking will be at the facility.

http://www.myfreeportmarina.com/

I along with 4 others have already volunteered so make sure you check the logistics on your way in the morning and see what Surfside is at, or just plan on going to Freeport Marina. Please plan accordingly as we are still meeting at Surfside this year and are scheduled for 8:30 departure so you will need another 30 minutes. Freeport Marina also has fuel and ice for those that need it, and below is the message from Timora explaining the best procedure. Again, I want to thank Timora for helping us out and looking forward to meet her.

Skeeter,

I think the best way to handle it is.....

Launch at the municipal launch, have one crew member drive the vehicle and trailer to the marina, where we'll check it in. The boats can tie up to our staging docks at the west end of the marina. We can handle up to 12 boats on the staging docks, depending on LOA. The crew member can then meet their boat at the dock. We can also have boats tie up in empty slips on our G dock (the one closest to our staging docks) to pick up their crew members. Let us know about your needs for ice or fuel and we'll be happy to oblige. Ice is $2.50for a 20# bag. Gas is $3.99 a gallon. Everyone is welcome to make a pit stop in our restrooms before your departure.

Hmmm, just a thought..... maybe I can figure out the logistics on staging all of you out of the marina next year 

Tight lines.

Timora

Timora Pole
Marina Manager
Freeport Municipal Marina
N28 57.038 W95 20.574
202 East Second St.
Freeport, Texas 77541
979 373 0800 Office
979 236 1221 Mobile
www.myfreeportmarina.com


----------



## ctcrop

I don't have a problem parking there. Just let me know exactly where it is since I don't have time to drive down there before the trip.


----------



## txteltech

Well I picked up the boat yesterday and Glenn did an awesome job getting my stereo in. Put the headunit on the console, and put the usb and line in adapter in the glove box. Mounted two speakers in the console and 2 in the rear. Unable to get wires to the bow so I couldnt get the sub in. Looks like ill be returning that to Amazon. Overall great job and the system and ladder.























Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

Looks NICE!!!! Cant wait to hear it!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

yeah buddy! Ice Ice Baby!


----------



## ReelWork

Folks, I've talked with Timora at Surfside Municipal Marina and she's awesome! We will be launching there and from the sat photos, looks like a good, clean place that obviously is receiving us with open arms. 

They are a 2Cool sponsor as well!


----------



## txteltech

Thanks, I connected to it via Bluetooth using pandora and this system sounds good volume goes to 50 good bass also.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Map attached. If you are going to Freeport please contact Timora as soon as you can to let her know you are coming. Those going to Surfside to launch its first come first serve. There is also bridgebait across the ICW form Surfside for those that want to launch and park there. We will meet at Surfside 8:30 and take off from there. 
*City of Freeport*
202 East 2nd Street
Freeport, Texas 77541

*Timora Pole
*Freeport Marina Manager

*Email: *[email protected]
*Office:* 979-373-0800 
*Mobile:* 979-236-1221​


----------



## texas trout killer

What is the number of boats at now?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think we have lost a couple but we are planning on 18 as the magic number


----------



## yellowskeeter

*IMPORTANT CHANGE*

*Guys, I need to apologize for these changes, but we where not expecting any issues with parking and such at Surfside. Due to the changes and after an internal discussion , we decided that we all want to meet and launch from the same place. Thanks to the help from Timora and Freeport Marina, we are officially changing all boats and parking to Freeport Marina and still leaving at 8:30 am. Please adjust your schedules. Plan on taking about 30 minutes to launch and park. If you are needing on the water overnight storage (Thursday night ), please contact Reelwork or Capfab so they can put you on the spread sheet as well as a call to Timora at the marina. Timora will need to see your boat insurance as well as the boat length, etc. We are all looking forward to this great trip, and looking forward to meeting new friends. Timora and her crew will be there at 7 so plenty of time to get everyone together.*

*City of Freeport*
202 East 2nd Street
Freeport, Texas 77541​
*Timora Pole*
Freeport Marina Manager​
*Email: *[email protected]
*Office:* 979-373-0800 
*Mobile:* 979-236-1221​


----------



## capfab

I think it will work out for the best moving to Freeport Marina. All in one spot just makes sense logistically.


----------



## txteltech

ReelWork said:


> Folks, I've talked with Timora at Surfside Municipal Marina and she's awesome! We will be launching there and from the sat photos, looks like a good, clean place that obviously is receiving us with open arms.
> 
> They are a 2Cool sponsor as well!


I just talked with her just now she seems very friendly


----------



## ReelWork

Hope this helps... Note the address is in both pictures. There is a gas/ice shop at the marina where we will meet, generally speaking. Obviously the dock space may be limited so might want to stay in the channel to leave dock space open for those coming in.


----------



## Freeport Marina

For those of you arriving on Thursday with children..... The Freeport Historical Museum is nearby and has a special exhibit currently running.....

"The Beagle has landed! "To the Moon....Snoopy Soars with NASA", an exhibit organized by the Charles M. Schulz Museum, is now on display. It highlights Snoopy's role as safety mascot for the space program. Admission is free for children 17 and younger. Adults are only $5" 

I believe that the museum is open from 10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. on Thursday. We'd like to make sure that everyone has an enjoyable Ride.

If you have any other questions about facilities or things to do, let me know, we'd be glad to help.

Timora


----------



## ATX 4x4

I drove through here last year during my tour of Freeport.


----------



## capfab

Freeport Marina said:


> For those of you arriving on Thursday with children..... The Freeport Historical Museum is nearby and has a special exhibit currently running.....
> 
> "The Beagle has landed! "To the Moon....Snoopy Soars with NASA", an exhibit organized by the Charles M. Schulz Museum, is now on display. It highlights Snoopy's role as safety mascot for the space program. Admission is free for children 17 and younger. Adults are only $5"
> 
> I believe that the museum is open from 10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. on Thursday. We'd like to make sure that everyone has an enjoyable Ride.
> 
> If you have any other questions about facilities or things to do, let me know, we'd be glad to help.
> 
> Timora


Thank you for the help Timora!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I just looked at google earth and for some reason I am already there! Got a long wait in the water till the 9th!


----------



## texas trout killer

ATX 4x4 said:


> I drove through here last year during my tour of Freeport.


BAHAHAHAHAHA:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> I just looked at google earth and for some reason I am already there! Got a long wait in the water till the 9th!


Dang Kenny!!! Your boats bigger than I remember.


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> Dang Kenny!!! Your boats bigger than I remember.


 Its a skeeter for ya! You get more for your $!!:help:me


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just wanted to keep this up front



yellowskeeter said:


> *IMPORTANT CHANGE*
> 
> *Guys, I need to apologize for these changes, but we where not expecting any issues with parking and such at Surfside. Due to the changes and after an internal discussion , we decided that we all want to meet and launch from the same place. Thanks to the help from Timora and Freeport Marina, we are officially changing all boats and parking to Freeport Marina and still leaving at 8:30 am. Please adjust your schedules. Plan on taking about 30 minutes to launch and park. If you are needing on the water overnight storage (Thursday night ), please contact Reelwork or Capfab so they can put you on the spread sheet as well as a call to Timora at the marina. Timora will need to see your boat insurance as well as the boat length, etc. We are all looking forward to this great trip, and looking forward to meeting new friends. Timora and her crew will be there at 7 so plenty of time to get everyone together.*
> 
> *City of Freeport*
> 202 East 2nd Street
> Freeport, Texas 77541​
> *Timora Pole*
> Freeport Marina Manager​
> *Email: *[email protected]
> *Office:* 979-373-0800
> 
> *Mobile:* 979-236-1221​


----------



## yellowskeeter

Getting closer!


----------



## TheExtreme

Bonnie and I took a road trip down to Freeport today just to check out the marina. Timora and (I'm ashamed I can't remember his name) showed me around. You'd be hard pressed to find two nicer people. I got the details on the unloading and parking. If everyone knows the deal, I won't post. If you'd like, I will post it all on here. Just let me know.

Scott


----------



## Cylinder

For those of us motoring in from Galveston, how far off the Intracoastal is it to the marina? Roger


----------



## TheExtreme

Cylinder said:


> For those of us motoring in from Galveston, how far off the Intracoastal is it to the marina? Roger


I'm gonna guess about 1 1/2 miles. The maps on page 78 that ReelWork put up will give you a pretty good reference.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Go ahead and post the details extreme


----------



## ReelWork

Cylinder said:


> For those of us motoring in from Galveston, how far off the Intracoastal is it to the marina? Roger





TheExtreme said:


> I'm gonna guess about 1 1/2 miles. The maps on page 78 that ReelWork put up will give you a pretty good reference.


I've never been there however it looks to be about 1-1.5 miles. You can't miss it as their is a big dry stack that looks to be very similar to the Surfside dry stack - it's also right next to the water lock bridge.

Either way, if you run up that channel you're not going to miss us as it's the only way in or out.


----------



## TheExtreme

Reconspacediver said:


> Go ahead and post the details extreme


After talking with YS, if you want the launching and parking details, send me a pm and I will send them to ya. Or if someone has a list of all going I can do it that way.


----------



## okmajek

Looks like a blast. !


----------



## txteltech

ReelWork said:


> Just a LOR sticker for me and that's about it.. I've had flags before and that flappin, smackin and whappin gets old - they sure do look great though!


Were can I get a LOR sticker?


----------



## 2400tman

txteltech said:


> Were can I get a LOR sticker?


Reelwork had some made. If he is out I have one you can have.


----------



## txteltech

That would be awesome, would love to put one on my windshield. Thank you


----------



## ReelWork

txteltech said:


> Were can I get a LOR sticker?





2400tman said:


> Reelwork had some made. If he is out I have one you can have.





txteltech said:


> That would be awesome, would love to put one on my windshield. Thank you


Yes, I still have and will be bringing stickers with me. Will hand them out the morning of departure and/or along the way.

Depending on how many boats we actually have will dictate on how many actually get handed out since I only had 50 made and 15 or so are already gone. Either way, you will get one sticker at the very least - probably 2.


----------



## MDx

See ya at Freeport Marina 0830 hrs. monitor vhf 68?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yes we can start on that ch.


----------



## Freeport Marina

Darn... wish I didn't have to work... I'd love to go with ya'll with my sweetie in our old McKee Craft....


----------



## ReelWork

Come on, Timora - once we all get splashed, shut the place down and put a "be back in 72 hours" sign on the door. :cheers:

BTW, this is Chris and it as been a pleasure talking to you. We have decided we will be dropping off the boat Thursday.


----------



## Freeport Marina

I'll definitely make it next year. ReelWork, I've got you on the spreadsheet.


----------



## texas trout killer

She's almost ready!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet!


----------



## txteltech

That's a sick looking ride


----------



## Cylinder

Uh-0oh!!! Your on a "spreadsheet"!!! Roger


----------



## ctcrop

I wish my Skeeter was a Bay instead of Bass! That is looking great! I'll be running a TR-21 Triton with a 225 ETEC on this trip. A little more storage, a little longer, a little better rough water ride, and a little better fuel economy. We can't wait!


----------



## ReelWork

Top looks great!


----------



## capfab

Congrats on the new addition! Looks fantastic.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Top looks good. Are those tabs on the sides for you nav lights


----------



## TheExtreme

Nice rig.


----------



## txteltech

ctcrop said:


> I wish my Skeeter was a Bay instead of Bass! That is looking great! I'll be running a TR-21 Triton with a 225 ETEC on this trip. A little more storage, a little longer, a little better rough water ride, and a little better fuel economy. We can't wait!


Glad to see another ETEC on this trip, thought I was going to be the only one


----------



## ReelWork

txteltech said:


> Glad to see another ETEC on this trip, thought I was going to be the only one


We'll be sure to have 2 tow ropes... :slimer:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## texas trout killer

Thanks guys, I'm counting the days till the trip!



BLUEBERRY said:


> Top looks good. Are those tabs on the sides for you nav lights


Yes those are tabs for my nav lights.


----------



## TheExtreme

ReelWork said:


> We'll be sure to have 2 tow ropes... :slimer:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


:help:


----------



## TheExtreme

txteltech said:


> Glad to see another ETEC on this trip, thought I was going to be the only one


Don't feel bad. I am beginning to think that I am one of the very few people around that run a Ranger.


----------



## yellowskeeter

TheExtreme said:


> Don't feel bad. I am beginning to think that I am one of the very few people around that run a Ranger.


And that is not a bad thing! Only reason I am not in one is because the dealer blew me off even after I waived a cashiers check, but skeeter took my $$.


----------



## TheExtreme

Sounds like the Majek dealer that told me I didn't want a T-top. He said that you don't put a T-top on a high performance fishing boat.hwell: I told him that's why I was looking at a Majek.:rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork

TheExtreme said:


> Don't feel bad. I am beginning to think that I am one of the very few people around that run a Ranger.


The only reason Ranger Bay fell off of my list was at the time I was looking the Ranger lineup was looking like it was going belly up a few years ago.

Really like those Ranger boats!


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> The only reason Ranger Bay fell off of my list was at the time I was looking the Ranger lineup was looking like it was going belly up a few years ago.
> 
> Really like those Ranger boats!


Ranger go belly up............NOT A CHANCE! I have had 2 rangers in the past. They are the cats meowww of boats!


----------



## ctcrop

ReelWork said:


> We'll be sure to have 2 tow ropes... :slimer:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Maybe I can get far enough ahead so it won't cost as much fuel to tow us in! Dang I can hardly stand the wait! Good thing we will be in New Braunfels this Saturday for 5-6 days! Staying at Canyon Lakeview Resort. Won't have the boats with us though


----------



## Reconspacediver

how many boats so far


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think end count will be around 18. We have lost a few and not sure if we have any late joiners yet.


----------



## ReelWork

ctcrop said:


> Maybe I can get far enough ahead so it won't cost as much fuel to tow us in! Dang I can hardly stand the wait! Good thing we will be in New Braunfels this Saturday for 5-6 days! Staying at Canyon Lakeview Resort. Won't have the boats with us though


Man! We'd come join ya one day and take yall out ln the lake but heading to the coast for the Blue Wave Tournament. :cheers:

Y'all have a blast.


----------



## ctcrop

ReelWork said:


> Man! We'd come join ya one day and take yall out ln the lake but heading to the coast for the Blue Wave Tournament. :cheers:
> 
> Y'all have a blast.


That would've been great! Would've needed at least 2 boats though! Got 11 of us going, lol! We may rent a pontoon one day just to see the lake. Doing Sea World on Sunday, and Schlitterbahn for 2 days. I wanted to skip Sea World, but our 5yr old said that ain't happening!


----------



## capfab

Don't skip Sea World. I still like going.

RW has a picture of a nice pontoonish floating thingy on Canyon. I bet it would hold 11 people.


----------



## ReelWork

This one?


----------



## TheExtreme

Nobody laugh, it has a grill and A/C.


----------



## capfab

Looks like a full size sliding glass door! Saweeet!


----------



## ctcrop

I would love to have that thing here at my camp on Toledo Bend! Hmmmm, actually have an older pontoon that needs a makeover!


----------



## george.maness86

I was kind of unsure as Tesco got short handed but looks like ill be getting relief on the 6th or 7th to come down just in time to go.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Someplace between pg 1 and pg 83 of this thread someone said they had the route for the trip charted if that is so could I get a copy sent to me that will work with the Garmin 740s. Not sure how to work the unit yet but this should get me one step closer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## george.maness86

Reconspacediver said:


> Someplace between pg 1 and pg 83 of this thread someone said they had the route for the trip charted if that is so could I get a copy sent to me that will work with the Garmin 740s. Not sure how to work the unit yet but this should get me one step closer. Thanks in advance.


That was me. PM me your email address and ill send you the file.


----------



## txteltech

Only two more weeks


----------



## 2400tman

txteltech said:


> Only two more weeks


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Counting the days now!!!!:bounce:


----------



## BLUEBERRY

What's this all about? This is very similar to what happened last year. **** we have terrible timing


----------



## TheExtreme

They really don't think it will make it to the Gulf. And if it does, the reports I've seen show a HP system pushing it up the Atlantic coast.


----------



## yellowskeeter

It's all good! Two weeks


----------



## capfab

I'll be down there Thursday, so I am UNDER two weeks!!!!!!!

Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## ctcrop

Dorian doesn't have the ba11$! Gonna be a warm ride!


----------



## yellowskeeter

-Dorian nearly done

- Weakening Flossie in the eastern Pacific on track to impact Hawaii early next week

DORIAN

Tropical storm Dorian has been mortally wounded by the relentless influx of dry air into its core circulation. In fact, tropical storm Dorian may not even be a tropical storm any longer, seeing that the primary swirl no longer obviously possesses westerly winds on the south side. Winds instead are flowing westward in a wave-like fashion around the lowest pressures.

The loss of its vortical characteristics doesn't mean Dorian won't bring stormy weather along its way. Big thunderstorms will probably erupt within the circulation from time to time. And gusty winds in excess of 40 mph will likely accompany the strongest downdrafts. But the storms are expected to remain insufficiently organized to promote restrengthening. The official forecast from NHC devolves Dorian into a depression later today, well before it passes just north of the Caribbean Islands. People with interests there should monitor the progress of Dorian, and should still expect the rain chances to increase as the system moves through ... though the worst weather will likely stay north of Islands.

FLOSSIE

The bad news is, Flossie appears on its way to a very close encounter with the Hawaiian Islands late Monday and early Tuesday. The good news is, Flossie appears to have begun a fatal weakening trend. Much like we saw with Dorian, Flossie will suffer the terminal consequences of inhaling exceptionally dry air nearby.

NHC predicts Flossie will be a weakening, 40(ish) mph, storm during its passage through the Islands late Monday and early Tuesday.

Gusty winds, rough surf, and frequent 'squally' showers will move across eastern parts of the island chain during this time. The National Weather Service has issued a flood potential outlook for the possibility of flash flooding from Flossie on Monday and Tuesday. The very next advisory on Flossie will be issued by the Central Pacific Hurricane Center, CPHC.


----------



## ReelWork

Won't pay attention to or base any decision from a forecast for LOR until about Wednesday, 7 August. 

Seem to recall a TS was in the realm of possibility early in the week of departure last year but was a non-issue.


----------



## capfab

I'm going, period.


----------



## txteltech

capfab said:


> I'm going, period.


X2 I'm not missing this for nothing


----------



## 2400tman

Tick, tick, tick.........................


----------



## adpostel

Well, I keep getting the AXE OF DEATH for this trip, I guess..... Couple that was going with us, cancelled this weekend, not too big of a deal... Son's church camp is that weekend now, The Lady Boss got summoned to work out of town, and will not be back in till Friday afternoon, and to top it all off, A/C crapped out in the house and had to replace ENTIRE SYSTEM.... Geez!! I am super, SUPER bummed out!! I have to officially bow out of the trip this year, and it isn't feeling real good right now.... I feel like all of you are a huge part of my extended family, and we were SOOO ready to spend some time with everyone..... I am just at a loss today... Trust me, there was A LOOOONGG discussion about it last night before we came to the conclusion. I am really bummed out...


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sorry to hear that! Just get ready for the 3rd annual LOR!


----------



## ReelWork

That sucks Adolph! 

I know the feeling - everything says "you're not going no matter what!"

We will miss ya.


----------



## 2400tman

Sucks bro!!!

next year........


----------



## yellowskeeter

Security at Rockport for the boats is scheduled and booked with Rockport PD. Please make sure each boat brings $20 for each night, total of $40.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Going on my previous post don't forget to bring cash for 
B-bque Friday night 
$40 per boat for security
$cash for bait as most places don't take cards
$emergency money for fuel etc. I had to make a "oh ****... gauge flashing and about to run out of fuel" on the way back in seadrift and it was cash only. 

Most places we stop to fuel up take cards as well as in port a. 

Getting close! Make sure those chargers are plugged in and take a test run this weekend to make sure boat is running well!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Oh and again the MoST important rule!!!! I am still getting %+**â‚¬ Fromm better half!!!



yellowskeeter said:


> Forgot the most important rule of the trip :
> 
> Bro code #678349
> 
> Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:
> 
> "Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"
> 
> "How much did that ________ cost ?"
> 
> " I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"
> 
> Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!


----------



## george.maness86

yellowskeeter said:


> Oh and again the MoST important rule!!!! I am still getting %+**â‚¬ Fromm better half!!!


You got that **** right.


----------



## txteltech

I have a couple questions?
1.On the way down Friday do y'all pack a lunch like sandwichs and chips for the ride down? 
2. How long a trip is it with stops fom Freeport to Rockport, leaving at 8:30 what is the estimated time of arrival at Rockport? It doesn't matter I'm on vacation just curious how long it takes.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork

txteltech said:


> I have a couple questions?
> 1.On the way down Friday do y'all pack a lunch like sandwichs and chips for the ride down?
> 2. How long a trip is it with stops fom Freeport to Rockport, leaving at 8:30 what is the estimated time of arrival at Rockport? It doesn't matter I'm on vacation just curious how long it takes.


Pack some snacks but there will be plenty of options along the way for chips/dips type snacks, ice, beer, ice cream (my kids loved that). Eat before departure...

Guessing it will take us around 8 hours to get there factoring for stops, locks (no wake), chit-chatting, beer stops, gas, etc. If the winds are light and bays are smooth it could really be as little as 5-6 hours however I would expect 8+ hours and hope for 6.

Seem to recall our return trip was just over 5 hours. We were scooting most of the way at 35-45 MPH with some extended runs at 50+. Doubt we will be able to do this, who knows though? That Sunday return was an absolutely beautiful day!

We were a much smaller group last year so when we stopped we all pretty much stopped at the same time and there wasn't a lot of waiting on boats to catch up. This year I think we will be waiting more and as mentioned earlier in this thread we will probably advise some of the slower or less capable boats to either make the stop quick the get going or just keep on going unless a stop is required and we will catch up to them. We didn't have to do any of this last year as all the boats were pretty equally capable on speed capabilities and no one really fell behind.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

If you haven't contacted me about the BBQ and your going please pm me. I am calling the place we are getting to cater and giving them a good head count.


----------



## 2400tman

tick tick tick..............

GETTING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Just a little appetizer..

For the newcomers this year, as mentioned in the video this was the return trip. Always love watching this as it really captures the moment. Cruising along with beautiful weather, good tunes, everyone relaxed with the occasional radio chatter. Note on the GPS we are 103 miles from Surfside...

Week from tomorrow and we will be on the road. This time tomorrow and we will be at Lake LBJ for the weekend! :cheers:






Think I might find out if it's possible to spend too much time on a boat after fishing all last weekend (Thur-Sun), Lake LBJ this weekend (Thur-Mon) and then LOR (Thur/Fri-Sun)


----------



## Outlaw17

I'm ready to go!!!


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Just a little appetizer..
> 
> For the newcomers this year, as mentioned in the video this was the return trip. Always love watching this as it really captures the moment. Cruising along with beautiful weather, good tunes, everyone relaxed with the occasional radio chatter. Note on the GPS we are 103 miles from Surfside...
> 
> Week from tomorrow and we will be on the road. This time tomorrow and we will be at Lake LBJ for the weekend! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might find out if it's possible to spend too much time on a boat after fishing all last weekend (Thur-Sun), Lake LBJ this weekend (Thur-Mon) and then LOR (Thur/Fri-Sun)


Impossible to be on the boat to much. I've got my sea legs ready. (And Koozie)!!!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> impossible to be on the boat to much. I've got my sea legs ready. (and koozie)!!!


agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

We need a formal boat count. Please pm me


----------



## txteltech

Pm sent


----------



## Reconspacediver

pm sent


----------



## funbunchfishin

PM sent


----------



## ctcrop

PM sent


----------



## Outlaw17

This time next week we'll have that wonderful salt air in our faces.


----------



## capfab

Be eating BBQ this time next week! Ahhh yeaaahhhhh!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'll have the elusive 8 lb trout on ice!


----------



## capfab

We will be drinking your crown!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

No you won't !


----------



## yellowskeeter

Backed her in and getting ready to clean her up for next weekend. Ran lake Conroe today and all systems checked and new hds 9 working perfect.


----------



## 2slick

Been putting new green LED under water lights in by the pier at the Light House as the mercury vapor lights go out. Guy caught a small shark over the first one installed a few nights ago. As far as we know, this is the first shark ever caught on the LH pier.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Cool


----------



## TheExtreme

Yum yum


----------



## capfab

Bringing my shark rod!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Got my potlicker looking glasses packed! Ha!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

forgot pic


----------



## yellowskeeter

Txteltech is meeting me at HEB in spring around 4:30 or 5, have not decided yet. We are heading to Freeport from there. If anyone wants to join, c'mon, if not will see you all there.


----------



## capfab

Just come the night before, dang.$ 75.00.


----------



## txteltech

I picked up a couple rods from my buddy for the offshore trip, he even gave me 4 snapper slapper lures and a spoon. Along with 2 rods and reels, offshore. Thanks bro









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txteltech

Hoping the weather and wind will be in our favor next weekend. Looking forward to some bluewater fiching. In the morning and trout and reds in the afternoon. We might pick up another person on the trip my buddy outlaws gf might be coming for the trip. Im looking forward to this trip big time. Some people say im crazy for making this journey. My response is you dont understand why im doing it. They never will unless they experience it themselves


----------



## ctcrop

Can't wait for next Friday morning. My wife and I have to freaking wait for my buddy to get off from Motiva before we can leave (he's working nights). It's about 2hr 50min from Groves to Freeport according to Google. I'm hoping he can get off at least 30mins early. If not, we will be getting there a little before 0800:headknock! Not what I was wanting! Wish we were able to hit some deep water, but being in a bass boat, probably ain't gonna happen. If anyone is speck/red fishing that evening though, I may want to follow if possible.


----------



## TheExtreme

ctcrop said:


> Can't wait for next Friday morning. My wife and I have to freaking wait for my buddy to get off from Motiva before we can leave (he's working nights). It's about 2hr 50min from Groves to Freeport according to Google. I'm hoping he can get off at least 30mins early. If not, we will be getting there a little before 0800:headknock! Not what I was wanting! Wish we were able to hit some deep water, but being in a bass boat, probably ain't gonna happen. If anyone is speck/red fishing that evening though, I may want to follow if possible.


3 hr plus Houston traffic or ferry wait.


----------



## george.maness86

Hanging out on the rig counting the days. I get relief tomorrow to go home and get ready.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ha, let me know if you need any cable!


----------



## ctcrop

TheExtreme said:


> 3 hr plus Houston traffic or ferry wait.


Shouldn't hit the Houston traffic at that time. I'm really debating the ferry route. If there isn't a long wait, the ferry route is the quickest (not on google) by a few minutes I think. The Houston route (Beltway 8 or 610) is the easiest because of way less stops. Guess it will be a last minute decision on my route of choice.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Rods are ready, boat is ready! Don't forget your safety required boat equipment including the throw cushion, fishing license, and cash!


----------



## capfab

YS, you ever mount a camera on one of those RC choppers?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yup. Had someone take my radio a year ago with all of my programs and I am not that smart so I have been looking for someone to re program all of them so I can fly again. I can half way fly them, just the radio programming is WAY to advanced for me.


----------



## capfab

txteltech said:


> Hoping the weather and wind will be in our favor next weekend. Looking forward to some bluewater fiching. In the morning and trout and reds in the afternoon. We might pick up another person on the trip my buddy outlaws gf might be coming for the trip. Im looking forward to this trip big time. Some people say im crazy for making this journey. My response is you dont understand why im doing it. They never will unless they experience it themselves


They will never understand if they don't get excited just thinking about it. It is a friendly adventure on the way down and a family adventure on the way back.

See y'all in four days!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

That's why it's LOR all the way! Lapse Of Reason! Still not to late to join!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Practice


----------



## txteltech

george.maness86 said:


> Hanging out on the rig counting the days. I get relief tomorrow to go home and get ready.
> View attachment 641491


Cool video George.

Can u send me the route for lowrance again. Im having trouble getting to my sd card


----------



## george.maness86

txteltech said:


> Cool video George.
> 
> Can u send me the route for lowrance again. Im having trouble getting to my sd card


Sure. When you get it just save the file to your desk top and copy and paste to your sd card

Message me your email address again. I can't find it.


----------



## txteltech

george.maness86 said:


> Hanging out on the rig counting the days. I get relief tomorrow to go home and get ready.
> View attachment 641491


Cool video George.

Can u send me the route for lowrance again. Im having trouble getting to my sd card


----------



## capfab

That was a cool video George. Looks like y'all have done that a few times. See you Friday!!


----------



## george.maness86

Yup maybe a few times or so. Looking forward to it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

And flag poles going in to my outrigger basses completed


----------



## george.maness86

Mine are ordered just not sure if I will have time to make poles or not as I have been gone since the middle of June.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Holy ... its this week....looking forward to meeting all you fellow 2 coolers... the bay at W. Matty was decent to run past weekend hope it will be the same way next weekend....

On Saturday if any of you are going offshore let me know if you have space for 2....dont have offshore rods but might be fun cathing something on a inshore rod/reel and I will be good to take some pictures to post later...


----------



## txteltech

yellowskeeter said:


> And flag poles going in to my outrigger basses completed
> View attachment 641842


Those are cool looking flags i should have gotten me a couple, Slick Willie should see us coming from Matagorda


----------



## ctcrop

Forgot to order my LOR flag!!! I've got my 2cool flag though. Dang it


----------



## yellowskeeter

I am sure George probably has them in stock and he is in Houston


----------



## 2400tman

Count down time!!!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

NICE YS. Fancy Schmancy! I used 3/4" PVC and Tie Wraps. Putting it in a rod holder behind the leaning post and tie wrapping to T-Top. Gonna have to work because I have 75 thousand other fires to put out by Thursday.


----------



## Outlaw17

I'll have my flags tues. or wed. Looking forward to the trip!


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> NICE YS. Fancy Schmancy! I used 3/4" PVC and Tie Wraps. Putting it in a rod holder behind the leaning post and tie wrapping to T-Top. Gonna have to work because I have 75 thousand other fires to put out by Thursday.


Same here! 3/4" PVC plasti dipped black and two hooks from lowes. 10 minutes of work.


----------



## TheExtreme

yellowskeeter said:


> Same here! 3/4" PVC plasti dipped black and two hooks from lowes. 10 minutes of work.


I used 1" PVC pipe. Slip into rod holder on T-top and use eye hook for little bungy to bottom of rod holder.

We're gonna look like an armada with all of the flags flying.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Anyone that is fishing the the ICW along the way will look and see all y'all coming. And think Pirates or coming after them and haul ares out of the way. LOR Pirates takeover the ICW.:rotfl:


----------



## TheExtreme

Constantly lookin for Booty. lol


----------



## capfab

TheExtreme said:


> Constantly lookin for Booty. lol


:rotfl:

I'm buying you a beer in Port A for that one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

capfab said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> I'm buying you a beer in Port A for that one!!!!!!!!!


Make it a Sasparilla.:cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter

make sure you bring your power poll


----------



## TheExtreme

He said he has another video in case you want to see how he put it together. After seeing that, I can't believe I wasted all that money on a Power Pole.

I did have one of these on a boat and it worked great.
www.stayputanchor.com


----------



## txteltech

Loose your pole? We offer replacement poles and we will ship it to you for free!!

http://www.stayputanchor.com/#!products/c1vw1

Just checked I still got mine


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Just a reminder. On the Friday before we leave the marina to go to Rockport I need to have the BBQ money ($10 per person) in hand. This way when we get to Rockport I'm not scrambling to find everyone before the meal. Food will be served at 7:00p.m and I will double check on the exact spot at the hotel.


----------



## ReelWork

Just rolled back to the house after hanging at Lake LBJ since Thursday with the family. Totally on island time and realized, holy cow - tomorrow is Tuesday!

Hope I my *CHECK** LIVER LIGHT* goes off soon so we can start it all over. I'm afraid to take a leak within 50 feet of a flame right now...

:birthday2


----------



## capfab

and then there were two!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

How many are confirmed? Also on Sunday are we all riding back together? Safety in numbers...


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think it will be about 15-17 boats about 35 peeps and yes we all leave together Sunday unless you sleep in then you are on your own. We will figure out a good time but I think last year it was 8 am.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Let's plan for 8 am at the docks


----------



## ReelWork

Agreed, think it was 0800 and we met for pics out front of Lighthouse Inn (waterside) and we were off to races by 0830ish.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Works for me!


----------



## capfab

Yeppers. Gives us time to eat and gather our senses.


----------



## 2slick

Just looked at the forecast for Friday......been breezy here. Friday looks good tho. SE winds 5-15 mph. High 91*......That ain't bad.

I was on the third floor of the hotel yesterday, looking out across the bay. That sucker was rough. Glad the wind is gonna break a little.

Little chance of a thunderstorm Saturday and Sunday, but the wind is still good. Somebody's smiling down on y'all!


----------



## ReelWork

Willie, 5-15 is usually what 20-25 sustained with gusts to 40?!?! :headknock

Praying for nice weather.


----------



## 2400tman

Lets hope they get it right! 

And yepper! Praying for good weather!


----------



## 2slick

ReelWork said:


> Willie, 5-15 is usually what 20-25 sustained with gusts to 40?!?! :headknock
> 
> Praying for nice weather.


Yep......wind usually builds up all day. What starts out as a slick bay is usually pounding the bulkhead by 3 or 4 in the evening. I'll take 5-15 any time.

I've seen folks launch their boat, but as soon as they clear the breakwater near the hotel pier, they'll circle around and load 'er back up.

Seems the gulf forecast for today is 2-3'......so perhaps it will be better Saturday. Looks like Doug has been having some luck in the gulf.


----------



## Im Headed South

Well it won't be long now boys, I kinda of looked through the pages but I didn't see if there is anything planned for Saturday in Rockport? I have safety class all day on Friday but will be headed down to our place in Lamar that evening and plan to be on the water Saturday at some point and will be down to kill a few Blue Dr Peppers . Here's to hoping the wind gods are looking out for y'all and we will see ya Saturday, Matt has my number in case anyone needs anything while down south and gets stuck without a vehicle. Don't worry I'll only take 10% of the booty on beer runs :cheers:

Mike


----------



## capfab

I'm going to the rigs with 0-2 seas Saturday morning. Staying bayside if 3+. Running to Port A Saturday for late lunch, renting a 6 seater beach cart, loading up the Yeti and cruising if bays get rough. Any and all are welcome to join.


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> I'm going to the rigs with 0-2 seas Saturday morning. Staying bayside if 3+. Running to Port A Saturday for late lunch, renting a 6 seater beach cart, loading up the Yeti and cruising if bays get rough. Any and all are welcome to join.


That right there sounds like a GOOD PLAN!!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

Im Headed South said:


> Well it won't be long now boys, I kinda of looked through the pages but I didn't see if there is anything planned for Saturday in Rockport? I have safety class all day on Friday but will be headed down to our place in Lamar that evening and plan to be on the water Saturday at some point and will be down to kill a few Blue Dr Peppers . Here's to hoping the wind gods are looking out for y'all and we will see ya Saturday, Matt has my number in case anyone needs anything while down south and gets stuck without a vehicle. Don't worry I'll only take 10% of the booty on beer runs :cheers:
> 
> Mike


10/4 bud! gots the blue DP's already chilled!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> I'm going to the rigs with 0-2 seas Saturday morning. Staying bayside if 3+. Running to Port A Saturday for late lunch, renting a 6 seater beach cart, loading up the Yeti and cruising if bays get rough. Any and all are welcome to join.


Same here!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I will wait to the last minute to make the decision to haul my offshore saltwater gear in this trip, but as we did last time you will see us leaving in the morning and coming back late from fishing. Last year we pretty much ran for about 15 hours fishing. If its smooth and take the gear we will go nearshore for the morning and then bay it the rest of the day/night.


----------



## Outlaw17

capfab,

Believe we have the same plans.


----------



## ctcrop

capfab said:


> I'm going to the rigs with 0-2 seas Saturday morning. Staying bayside if 3+. Running to Port A Saturday for late lunch, renting a 6 seater beach cart, loading up the Yeti and cruising if bays get rough. Any and all are welcome to join.


That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## capfab

I'll be moving my LOR flag to the cart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How WE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

:doowapsta


capfab said:


> I'll be moving my LOR flag to the cart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How WE ROLL!!!!!


Yes sir!!! We are taking over the Lighthouse Inn, we might as well take over the beach as well!!!!!!!!!!!! :doowapsta


----------



## 2slick

Someone asked where BBQ will be. Here is a picture of the courtyard area where it will be. Matt selected a great time being at 7PM, as it will be cooler & still give plenty of daylight. We will add more tables & seating. We will set up tables under the pergola for the caterer to serve from.


----------



## capfab

That's nice SlickWillie. Thank y'all for all your doing!!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

We're gonna play it by ear for Sat. Big gear is on boat already along with outriggers. Fish, visit, whatever. Doesn't much matter to us. Hope the water is good for going out. It's generally up to the "War Department". I try not to make too many decisions on the weekend.


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> I will wait to the last minute to make the decision to haul my offshore saltwater gear in this trip, but as we did last time you will see us leaving in the morning and coming back late from fishing. Last year we pretty much ran for about 15 hours fishing. If its smooth and take the gear we will go nearshore for the morning and then bay it the rest of the day/night.


Just leave your Crown Royal with Reelwork!!!!!! Worked out great last year.


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> Just leave your Crown Royal with Reelwork!!!!!! Worked out great last year.


Will do! This is my wife's first fishing trip of the year as we both started new jobs so fishing marathon it will be! Just look for the UFO around 11 pm heading towards the lighthouse inn!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> Will do! This is my wife's first fishing trip of the year as we both started new jobs so fishing marathon it will be! Just look for the UFO around 11 pm heading towards the lighthouse inn!


I know. I hope y'all get in to them thick!:cheers:

W --- T --- F is that coming towards us???????

Strobing, multi colored lights?????

Oh, That's Yellowskeeter!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> That's nice SlickWillie. Thank y'all for all your doing!!!!!


Fantastic!! That's slickwillie!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> I know. I hope y'all get in to them thick!:cheers:
> 
> W --- T --- F is that coming towards us???????
> 
> Strobing, multi colored lights?????
> 
> Oh, That's Yellowskeeter!!!!!


And ice ice baby jamming on the tunes!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Just leave your Crown Royal with Reelwork!!!!!! Worked out great last year.


Yes it did!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

Oh the shame.........


----------



## 2400tman

LMAO!

I couldn't resist! luv that pic! That has stuck in my head. Everytime we talk lighthouse inn, lor, pool, I think of this!


----------



## 2400tman

:spineyes:Actually YS's crown royal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:spineyes:


----------



## capfab

That's probably my dang shoe!!!!!

Yes, it actually was YS's Crown.! LOL


----------



## yellowskeeter

Por lo menos me toco los Ãºltimos tragos de mi botella antes de salir el domingo!


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> Por lo menos me toco los Ãºltimos tragos de mi botella antes de salir el domingo!


 Saaaaaaaaaaaaaay wat!?


----------



## capfab

I made good on that Crown Royal Tman, just so you know!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

He said he killed the bottle on Sunday.


----------



## 2400tman

I did too!!! tasted soooo good!!!! lol


----------



## capfab

We did take a shot Sunday didn't we!!!!! See, the little things are still foggy!!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yup


----------



## ReelWork

Boat has been taking a beating the past few weeks with lake trips, coast trips, general neglect from high use so finally put a little shine on her - 3M cleaner (first time I've used a cleaner as opposed to straight was/polish) 

All i can say is Wow!


----------



## ReelWork

And another


----------



## TheExtreme

Shines like a diamond in a goat's butt.


----------



## ReelWork

TheExtreme said:


> Shines like a diamond in a goat's butt.


Thank ya - really wish I would have taken a before pic. Looked terrible which is really rare for my boats - haven't had the time to do anything more than a pressure washer or hose at the docks.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

ReelWork said:


> And another


Dang thats what i call shiny, where's the boat. You had to sweat you ares off in this heat, it's 105 here in Floresville.


----------



## TheExtreme

ReelWork said:


> Thank ya - really wish I would have taken a before pic. Looked terrible which is really rare for my boats - haven't had the time to do anything more than a pressure washer or hose at the docks.


I know the feeling. Pressure washed mine real good and hit it a lick with some Lucas Speed Wax. Fish don't care and if anyone else does, they can wash it for me. :smile:


----------



## yellowskeeter

That's the funny part. Doing all these before we destroy them !


----------



## txteltech

Well I'm dropping my Kenner off at Custom Marine Concepts in Spring Tx, on Thursday morning. I'm having some last minute customization done. He'll have it done the same day.


----------



## txteltech

yellowskeeter said:


> That's the funny part. Doing all these before we destroy them !


Yep my boat has not been waxed since it was new, having the boat buffed and polished tomorrow by a mobile detailer.


----------



## ReelWork

Did it off and on over ~8 hours today working in 15-30 minute increments - probably 2 hours total. Definitely hot as hell! Knowing how much use and abuse we are about to throw out this weekend after what we've been doing the past few weeks, my normal wash followed with Lucas SpeedWax just wasn't cutting it. 

It was time for some real wash and wax. I was stunned at the results some TLC provided and made me realize how bad it really was. My boat is normally clean as it is but this was awesome. Need to try and get the inside but doubt I'll be able to get to it. 

Boat has been sitting in salt then fresh water for 9 of the last 13 days.


----------



## txteltech

My buddy Outlaw just texted me and said the flags he ordered yesterday came in the mail today. Were official now, LOR 2013

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter

One day closer!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Launching/parking confirmed
Docking confirmed
Security confirmed
Hotel confirmed
Bbque confirmed

Don't forget cash for docking, security $20 per night per boat , bbque, bait, etc...

Fishing license, throw cushion, horn, current tags, oil for you 2 strokers, life jackets, registration, ropes to tie off, Advil, and most importantly the BRO CODE.


----------



## capfab

I like beer.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Mitcheladas !


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> Mitcheladas !


Si, Meeeeester Keeeeenieee - Mucho Gusto!

This time tomorrow I'll be packing up, getting ready to roll. :doowapsta


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Si, Meeeeester Keeeeenieee - Mucho Gusto!


:rotfl:


----------



## txteltech

Two more days and we'll be rolling!!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

Packed. Today and tomorrow morning in Houston at corporate office, then run home and head out. Cocked, locked and ready to rock.


----------



## capfab

At noon today, I am cracking open an COLD beverage, eating a hamburger and kicking off my pre-LOR journey. Seeing fellow LOR's tonight, best of friends tomorrow and new friends Friday. Life is spectacular!!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman

Work today......Then OFF!!! Boats ready , Im ready, bag is packed, Blue DP's cold!
Yep... Cocked, locked and loaded here as well!


----------



## 2400tman

Dangit RW!!! That is PURDY!!!!!!!!!!

You got way to much free time! lol.. Please come do mine!


----------



## txteltech

Picked up a couple more party favors last night, got a back bottle for skeeter in case he leaves it with RW again  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

Good looking inventory!!!! If you need space, Tman, ReelWork or I can carry the Crown for you. I have just the place.


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Good looking inventory!!!! If you need space, Tman, ReelWork or I can carry the Crown for you. I have just the place.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That fireball is some pretty good stuff!


----------



## Cypress jaws

That FIREBALL STUFF is dangerous...tastes like cinammon and gets you .......up!!! OH yeah...THE CROWN....I can definatley hold that for you....just think about the extra weight you ill be saving on your boat...

I need to get my inventory put together....Man ....just do not have enough time in the day and this week is FLYING!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

April is making Jell-O shots.


----------



## ctcrop

Almost ready! Looking to be Rum Dumb come Friday morning! I may even start it off with a "Spiked Orange Juice" or a nice "Spiked V8"! I sure wish we were off tomorrow & staying closer in a hotel room


----------



## 2400tman

Oh yes, if anybody doesn't have room for , sayyyyyy BEER, CROWN, BABES IN BIKINI'S (ha, had to throw that in) , well I can prolly ablige


----------



## 2400tman

Jello shots!


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> April is making Jell-O shots.


Please have her make me a couple....... dozen...... bro. Thx.


----------



## ReelWork

Correction should be noted - Skeeter never "left" a bottle with me. 

On the contrary, I bought him a bottle of Crown as a present and he failed to show up saturday night. So in good form, we cracked the bottle open at the pool and toasted in his honor. When the toasting was done...well... we finished it off. :biggrin:


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Correction should be noted - Skeeter never "left" a bottle with me.
> 
> On the contrary, I bought him a bottle of Crown as a present and he failed to show up saturday night. So in good form, we cracked the bottle open at the pool and toasted in his honor. When the toasting was done...well... we finished it off. :biggrin:


That is true! I remember that.... I think............:headknock


----------



## capfab

If I recall, you brought the bottle to show me Kenny's well deserved gift, I took it from you and just opened it. We found a bunch of foam cups and another LOR moment was born. 

I hope you learned a valuable lesson RW!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'm thinking 3rd annual LOR will be extended one extra day.


----------



## 2400tman

Hey Shawn how come every pic I have at the pool you have that bottle of crown in your hand???


----------



## capfab

That F&^&&^*) ReelWork made me hold it for him.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> That F&^&&^*) ReelWork made me hold it for him.


I did, it's true... :slimer:


----------



## txteltech

yellowskeeter said:


> I'm thinking 3rd annual LOR will be extended one extra day.


X2


----------



## capfab

I am no longer productive. LOR is beginning for me. Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## txteltech

capfab said:


> I am no longer productive. LOR is beginning for me. Hallelujah!!!!


I'm with you there, I'm glad I took a half a day vacation tomorrow, im on LOR time. Also took a day off on Monday to recoup.


----------



## txteltech

*1000*

Post 1,000 
looking forward to meeting everyone on Friday


----------



## Outlaw17

*Hump day!*

Hump day!!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Guys
Make sure that Timora at Freeport marina knows you are coming , she does not have everyone confirmed.


----------



## txteltech

Freeport Marina said:


> I'll definitely make it next year. ReelWork, I've got you on the spreadsheet.


Here is her number in case anyone needs it, I'm confirmed.

__________________
Timora Pole
Marina Manager
Freeport Municipal Marina
N28 57.038 W95 20.574
202 East Second St.
Freeport, Texas 77541
979 373 0800 Office
979 236 1221 Mobile
www.myfreeportmarina.com


----------



## ReelWork

*make sure you use THIS address:*

*202 E 2nd St*
*Freeport, TX 77541*

*If you type in "second" instead of "2nd" or "East" instead of "E" some maps will drop pin to the wrong location at the mouth of the channel heading to the Gulf South of the Intracoastal. *

*The marine is on the canal, inland a little (see below)..*


----------



## ReelWork

Here's a better way of looking at where not to go....


----------



## Reconspacediver

yellowskeeter said:


> Guys
> Make sure that Timora at Freeport marina knows you are coming , she does not have everyone confirmed.


Just confirmed with Timora at Freeport marina, reminder she will need a copy of your boat andn trailer insurance information.


----------



## TheExtreme

Reconspacediver said:


> Just confirmed with Timora at Freeport marina, reminder she will need a copy of your boat andn trailer insurance information.


 Trailer insurance info?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'm sure just the boat policy will be fine. If not I will be parking in the ditch as I don't have separate trailer ins


----------



## 2slick

Thought about you guys today. Wife and I hit Roy's, Academy, and West Marine, all in one day. West Marine has a new store in Corpus, and is having a Grand Opening this weekend. Only time I could afford anything in there. I saw their Rotella Synthetic was over $44 a gallon....I pay about $22 at Wally World. They sure got a lot of boating stuff tho!


----------



## Freeport Marina

Let the countdown begin!

Also, can we stage a photo of all of the boats rafted up together off of the marina staging docks? I'll take the photo!


----------



## TheExtreme

SlickWillie said:


> Thought about you guys today. Wife and I hit Roy's, Academy, and West Marine, all in one day. West Marine has a new store in Corpus, and is having a Grand Opening this weekend. Only time I could afford anything in there. I saw their Rotella Synthetic was over $44 a gallon....I pay about $22 at Wally World. They sure got a lot of boating stuff tho!


Good thing they were having a sale.


----------



## 2400tman

Freeport Marina said:


> Let the countdown begin!
> 
> Also, can we stage a photo of all of the boats rafted up together off of the marina staging docks? I'll take the photo!


That would be awesome! Thank you so much for all you have done and doing!!!


----------



## txteltech

Me and Outlaw rigged up our flags today. The pvc we got didn't work, so we decided to use the shark rods, dual purpose. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter

You go bro!


----------



## Freeport Marina

Ummm... all flags MUST be flying for the official photo


----------



## 2400tman

That will work txteltech!!
PVC didnt work for me either. Went to Home Depot and got some closet pole. 1 1/2 rod stock. Works perfect. My flags will be waving!

Also I sure like what you have in the garage!! Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## ReelWork

Just about packed up and ready for mid-morning departure. 

Work was crazy today and man it was awesome having that total "F" this - I'm outta here. It's LOR time!!!


----------



## txteltech

2400tman said:


> That will work txteltech!!
> PVC didnt work for me either. Went to Home Depot and got some closet pole. 1 1/2 rod stock. Works perfect. My flags will be waving!
> 
> Also I sure like what you have in the garage!! Looks pretty sweet!


Thanks, its my 69 Camaro I've had for 17 years now, it's fast!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Just about packed up and ready for mid-morning departure.
> 
> Work was crazy today and man it was awesome having that total "F" this - I'm outta here. It's LOR time!!!


That IS the official LOR attitude!!!


----------



## ctcrop

Woo Hoo, LOR Tomorrow (for me at least):bounce:! For you all you guys & gals traveling today, please be safe! Can't wait to meet everyone tomorrow! We will probably be the last ones to check in tomorrow morning due to my buddy not being able to get an early relief (night shift). We are hoping to be out of here (Groves - Pt. Arthur area) around 0500. See ya at the Marina!


----------



## yellowskeeter




----------



## capfab

I'm loading up!!!!! Departing at 11:00!


----------



## Reconspacediver

Do we need to contact the marina in Rockport individually or was that what one of the boat counts were for?


Also where did everyone get the flags?


----------



## yellowskeeter

You need to contact Timora at Freeport. The Rockport is done. Flags are here


----------



## Reconspacediver

called them picvking it up at lunch today 

thanks.


----------



## ReelWork

Packing up and rolling out in a couple of hours. 

REELWORK OUT! :cheers:


----------



## txteltech

yellowskeeter said:


> View attachment 643067


Breakfast of champions


----------



## Cypress jaws

Loading up....will leave at 5:45 am to make sure we get there with plenty of time to spare....ALSO IN THE PROCESS OF BUILDING AN ALARM TO GO AROUND MY BOTTLE OF CROWN....plan on using that as bribe to get on someone's boat to go off shore...lol...

See y'all tomorrow..


----------



## capfab

Alarm? You don't know us very well!!!!!!! Lol!!!

We will steal in in front of your eyes, Magic Man style!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Meeting tomorrow morning at 4:30 HEB and mcDonalds spring cypress about a mile off 45 n. and heading out from there if any one wants to follow.


----------



## 2400tman

Almost ready!!!! Waiting for the boss to get off.... Packin up and departing around 1-2ish.... Lookin forward to meeting all newbys!!!!!!

ITS ON!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

I'm hooked up!


----------



## TheExtreme

Crossing the ferry into Galveston. Who is spending the night in freeport? We will be at Holiday Inn.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Me, capfab, 2400tman, and funbunchfishing so far that I know of.


----------



## TheExtreme

Where are yall gonna be at?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

We will be at La Quinta in Clute.


----------



## TheExtreme

Ok. We are just down the street.


----------



## TheExtreme

Suckin up some grub at the Red Snapper Inn.


----------



## yellowskeeter

To all of you that are in Freeport have fun and to those coming in in the morning take it easy and see you there!

LOR launches at 8:30 am!!


----------



## capfab

We are checked in and boats are at the babysitter!!! Wonderful dinner with old and new friends!!! Blackened Ribeye and Shrimp!!! Fixing to sip coors light at the pool. Bloody Mary's at 7:00am!!! Safe travels to all.


----------



## txteltech

Im ready for some of those Texas famous bloody Mary's Capfab. I brought some fixins; celery. Worcester. And olives. Make me up a double. Cheers


----------



## capfab

Happy Happy Happy!!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

capfab said:


> Happy Happy Happy!!!!


X2! Travel safely err body. See ya at the Lighthouse Inn. We'll be waiting on the dock with Mr & Mrs Slick Willie!


----------



## headed south 2

I was sitting at the end of the intercostal where it opens up to aransas bay and saw everybody go by! Yellow skeeter why are you so far behind!? Lol


----------



## Freeport Marina

*The LOR launch!*

It was a bright, muggy and warm morning...... And the LOR bid adieu from Freeport Marina! What a wonderful group of 2Coolers.


----------



## ReelWork

Timora and Kevin - thank y'all so much! Your efforts and support leading up to our journey laid the foundation for what turned out to be a smooth and uneventful trip. 

Somehow, thank you just doesn't seem enough!


----------



## 2slick

Wonderful day visiting with all the LOR 2Coolers. Enjoyed the BBQ meal too! Took a few pictures as they arrived. I'll try to post more in the next couple days.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Having a blast! Saw a cool school of tarpon today as well as caught some fish. This red fish had a blue tail, never seen that before. Pics don't do the blue justice!


----------



## daryl1979

yellowskeeter said:


> Having a blast! Saw a cool school of tarpon today as well as caught some fish. This red fish had a blue tail, never seen that before. Pics don't do the blue justice!


Nice fish bud last week we got into some in skinny water.


----------



## 2slick

LOR crew heading back to Freeport. Had a blast with all the guys and gals!


----------



## Hihotheharryo

Was on the coast guard crew that just boarded you guys in POC. Looks like y'all have a lot fun, have a safe trip back!


----------



## ATX 4x4

First wave coming in on Friday. The LOR flag proudly flying off the end of the pier at The Lighthouse Inn.








Lining up by the pier for a pic just before departure.








Gone.


----------



## Cypress jaws

To all the fellow 2 coolers and their better halves that I and the Tower got meet.... We had such a great time.... So much fun and great guys and gals... Will post pics later.

Thanks Yellow skeeter for putting it together.


----------



## pgrem

Had a blast. Enjoyed meeting everyone and sharing a passion for boats and fishing.

Let the official record show that The Haynie never got stuck.


----------



## TheExtreme

Had a great time. Home safe and sound. New friends and looking forward to next time.


----------



## yellowskeeter

It was a blast. 3rd annual in the plans now. 

Really want to thank Timora and her crew at Freeport Marina, they where a blast to get to know, they put up with all of our stupidity and where VERY welcoming. Top notch for sure. 

Secondly to the Light House Inn with Judy and Will, they are seriously like family to our group now. Always a pleasure!!!'

Also want to thank Officer Mata in Rockport for helping out. 

Had a blast, met a lot if new friends, drank a lot and the weather was absolutely perfect!!!


And yes the Haynie did not get stuck, and both etecs made it!!'

Oh and George gets the a special thanks, as he was always there helping out everyone, towing, guarding and making sure everyone made it! Class act for sure !!!!

Blueberry outdid himself with the shirts and the bbque as well, so thanks to you and your bro!!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

Hihotheharryo said:


> Was on the coast guard crew that just boarded you guys in POC. Looks like y'all have a lot fun, have a safe trip back!


Welcome aboard. No pun intended.


----------



## texas trout killer

Hihotheharryo said:


> Was on the coast guard crew that just boarded you guys in POC. Looks like y'all have a lot fun, have a safe trip back!


Welcome aboard! Maybe next year you guys can give us an escort. That way we will look real important.


----------



## ctcrop

My wife & I along with my buddy Coy would like to thank each & every one of you (wives, sisters, brothers, & kids included) for making this weekend one of the best ever! I have never been so far out of my comfort zone and all of you made this weekend seem like a big ole family reunion! I hope & pray everyone has or had a safe trip home. If any of you ever need anything, do not hesitate to ask us (especially if it involves fishing or hunting--lol)! My wife (Melissa) is already talking about the next trip! Thank You Everyone!!!


----------



## ctcrop

Hihotheharryo said:


> Was on the coast guard crew that just boarded you guys in POC. Looks like y'all have a lot fun, have a safe trip back!


1st off, Thank You men & women who serve! Your service is GREATLY Appreciated! My wife has some pics of your crew aboard that beautiful Bluewave! Hopefully I will one day figure out how to post them! We were the lone Bassboat in the group!


----------



## Sharkintrey25

Had a blast tho weekend can't wait for next year


----------



## ReelWork

hwell:


Hihotheharryo said:


> Was on the coast guard crew that just boarded you guys in POC. Looks like y'all have a lot fun, have a safe trip back!


Pleasure having y'all aboard and always appreciate the god work y'all do. Thank you also for the safety inspection (passed with flying colors). Everyone thought I was getting a ticket! :spineyes:

We got home about 9pm after an uneventful but long drive.

Thanks to YS, Matt, the great team at Freeport Marina (Timora and Kevin) and to the folks at The Lighthouse Inn.

Tired and heading to bed but here's one of the many pics - this was from this morning.


----------



## 2400tman

Wow! Fantastic weekend with old and new friends!!! Thanks to all who made this trip possible!!!!!!
I hope I got to visit with all that made the trip! I'm still trying to put faces with 2cool handles.......:cop::cop:. Lol. It's hell to get old!
Marsha took lots of pics, I'm off today(detox time) so I will be uploading them soon.
Oh for the record we really didnt get stuck, just came to a rather abrupt STOP! Thanks Matt for the mud splatter!! Lmao! I wish we could've got a pic of that! Priceless!!! Oh a pic of Ryan about to jump ship!!!! And me covering my face!
Can't forget my brothers coming to the rescue! I thought for a moment we were going to need 3 tow ropes!!

To those who heard me on the radio, I truely apologize for the harsh language and for making it sound worse than it was.


----------



## capfab

What a ride! Big time Thanks Timora!! Made the trip easy and we didn't have to worry!

Thank you Will and Judy so much. Could not believe all the Lighthouse crew had on LOR shirts. Nice touch!!

Matt and Tim, the catered BBQ was a brilliant idea. I LOVE my LOR shirts!!!

I'm too tired to post pics now, but I have a pic of each boat, and that's a lot!!!!!

Thank you my LOR brothers nd sisters!!! We will never forget this point in life!!


----------



## 2slick

Gotta give a special thanks to Shawn for the rod......all my neighbors are envious! Had to get it out of the LH quickly, as Brian, the GM, was eyeing it up!

Mud......if I understood Marsha correctly....y'all cut the corner at the 4 way. Guess what? Been there, done that myself, and it didn't work!

Sorry I was a little late Sunday morning. Thanks to Mark for covering for me. So glad he and Whitney drove down.

I feel like I missed some folks. Only way I can remember folks is by associating them with their boat. I can't for the life of me figure out who was in the bass boat.

And to TheExtreme....small world my friend.


----------



## Cylinder

Wanted to add my "Thanks" to all we met. That is a "long" boat ride but the weather was great and my wife, daughter and I had a really great time. Definitely will be going again next year. And, Wife has already approved the purchase of a Power Pole so we don't have to be tossing and retrieving an anchor every time we stop. (That's a good thing). Hope to stay in touch. Best to All, Roger


----------



## george.maness86




----------



## george.maness86




----------



## yellowskeeter

forgot I had my go pro so took a quick shot before we left


----------



## ctcrop

SlickWillie said:


> Gotta give a special thanks to Shawn for the rod......all my neighbors are envious! Had to get it out of the LH quickly, as Brian, the GM, was eyeing it up!
> 
> Mud......if I understood Marsha correctly....y'all cut the corner at the 4 way. Guess what? Been there, done that myself, and it didn't work!
> 
> Sorry I was a little late Sunday morning. Thanks to Mark for covering for me. So glad he and Whitney drove down.
> 
> I feel like I missed some folks. Only way I can remember folks is by associating them with their boat. I can't for the life of me figure out who was in the bass boat.
> 
> And to TheExtreme....small world my friend.


Willie, the bass boat crew was myself (Troy), my wife (Melissa), & my buddy (Coy). Unfortunately our paths never crossed this past weekend. We arrived after the first wave of boats because we decided to top off at Key A. marina with Texas Trout Killer (Bubba, Todd, & T's better half) so we wouldn't have to do it Saturday. We absolutely loved our stay at Lighthouse (the staff was 2nd to none)!! My wife was already talking about next year before Saturday was barely getting started!!


----------



## 2400tman

Here are a few



















Thursday dinner and pool


----------



## 2400tman




----------



## 2400tman

I few more leaving Freeport


----------



## 2400tman




----------



## 2400tman




----------



## 2400tman




----------



## 2400tman

This was a absolutely awesome trip with a wonderful group of people!


----------



## ReelWork

Good times! 

Chris, In the pic of you and Marsha - brother, you look like you're laid back driving a big ole 67 Coupe De Ville convertible.


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Good times!
> 
> Chris, In the pick of you and Marsha - brother, you look like you're laid back driving a big ole 67 Coupe De Ville convertible.


Lol! 
Yea buddy !


----------



## ctcrop

I bet Mrs. Marsha could befriend a cotton picking rattlesnake! Truly an amazing journey!! If all things work out, next year we will be in a new or new to us ride! Melissa says "it has to have a top"! Lol!


----------



## yellowskeeter

ReelWork said:


> Good times!
> 
> Chris, In the pic of you and Marsha - brother, you look like you're laid back driving a big ole 67 Coupe De Ville convertible.


That is 2400 for you!! That's what made
His radio rant even more historic, and spit out my beer through my nostrils!


----------



## 2400tman

yellowskeeter said:


> That is 2400 for you!! That's what made
> His radio rant even more historic, and spit out my beer through my nostrils!


Lmao! Sorry for the lose of your beer bro!


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> That is 2400 for you!! That's what made
> His radio rant even more historic, and spit out my beer through my nostrils!


That's right... Only when you have run aground and come to a grinding halt in 10 feet do you see the true captain behind the wheel. :rotfl:

Trust me TMan, we have all done it - Willie even knows exactly where it happened. I wasn't about to get my boat in there but was raring to wade over there and help push!

Wish I had Video of CapFab. That was classic Texan "Hey y'all watch this"


----------



## BLUEBERRY

If it wasn't for me tman would have gone right on by with no problem.


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> That's right... Only when you have run aground and come to a grinding halt in 10 feet do you see the true captain behind the wheel. :rotfl:
> 
> Trust me TMan, we have all done it - Willie even knows exactly where it happened. I wasn't about to get my boat in there but was raring to wade over there and help push!
> 
> Wish I had Video of CapFab. That was classic Texan "Hey y'all watch this"


That's how we roll brother! Matt stuck his , I followed and Shawn spun around and came back to do the same!!!
I'm still pickin mud out of my teeth!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I had a blast with this weekend guys. Can't wait for next year to do it all over again.

Thanks Kenny for everything you have done with this.

Thanks Willie and Judy you two have gone above and beyond to help us out with this event for sure and we can't thank you enough.

Thanks Mark for the use of your pickup for all the bags and people. 

Thanks Timora for helping us out with the overnight docking and weekend storage. You really made it as easy as it could be on us. 

I know I'm missing alot of things, but thanks to everyone that came and made the trip and hope to see y'all next year if not before.


----------



## ReelWork

Fun to "aw S--t" in .6 seconds..


----------



## Reconspacediver

I just wanted to express what a great time we had this year and we are looking forward to next year already.

Thanks to YellowSkeeter Blueberry the folks at Freeport marina and Rockport marina along with the Lighthouse crew for the most excellent accommodations.

Everyone on the trip was a pleasure to be around and we appreciate your patience with us new guys on the trip and new to boating in general. I have some pictures I will be posting so feel free snag the ones you like.


Also how do you upload pictures if youâ€™re not using taptalk


----------



## Reconspacediver

*2013 lor*

Freeport:


----------



## Reconspacediver

*2013 lor*

LOR


----------



## capfab

I'll be posting pics and video tomorrow. I ran ahead a few times and stopped so I have everyone captured.

Every boat was sweet, but the bass boat crew amazed me!!!!!!!

The Chaparel Sunsetta was the place to be!! That baby was definitely the Lexus on the trip. If any Grey Poupon was needed......


----------



## capfab

Also, Lynda, Emma and I enjoyed all's company!! This was Emma's first LOR also. She was so excited to get to go since all she has heard around the house is LOR, LOR.


----------



## texas trout killer

Here are a couple of ours. We had a great time seeing everyone again and can't wait for the next LOR. Kind of fitting that Lisa's first keeper fish was the 2Cool mascot!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

You go Lisa!


----------



## capfab

Whoa!! Lisa got game!!!!! That's a good one!!


----------



## ReelWork

Just copied some pics over - enjoy... Wish I was back there!


----------



## yellowskeeter

No words needed. Saw this cleaning the fish I did not catch


----------



## ReelWork

a few more...


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Great pic's, did any of ya'll go offshore ? Probably not because of the storms.


----------



## capfab

Several went!! No storms Saturday morning!


----------



## yellowskeeter

This boat was bad t the bone!


----------



## TheExtreme

yellowskeeter said:


> This boat was bad t the bone!
> View attachment 654114


Couldn't you see me on that thing? There wouldn't be anything sticking out of the water but about 2" of the console.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Wow ... If I was in that boat we would have left at 4:00 am... Lol...

Looks like we missed out on some excitement on the way home...:an6:

The best thing about LOR is after the trip it is easier to convince the better half on things you "need" for your boat... She says that we need a bay boat... If that's the case we will have 2 boats... No way I am getting rid of my shallowsport... 
Do y'all know where I can buy one of those marine
bean bags around Houston? 

I will post pictures tomorrow...


----------



## capfab

The bean bags are fantastic!! Tman let us borrow his. I'm ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well dang Cypres jaws! Your wife wins a big prize !


----------



## yellowskeeter

My wife said she wants the prize for the fishing tournament we had so I'm going
To give it to her tonight!








The crazy bait lady besides The Lighthouse Inn! A trip is not complete without a visit to her! She say "no shrimp white boy, see flag with knot in it! Dumb â‚¬%#!"


----------



## yellowskeeter

And Matagorda as I will never see it again. Looked like an infinity pool and it was so green, camera would not pick the color up. Someone was looking
Up on us!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

By the way 3rd Annual LOR trip
Agust 7-10th 2014. We are adding one more day and including a bay fishing tournament. Put it on your calendars!


----------



## capfab

The wind Gods were good to us, no doubt!!!

Thank you Matty!!! Not a single Ttop or trolling motor lost.


----------



## capfab

What are you giving Tim for his share of that catch? h:


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> By the way 3rd Annual LOR trip
> Agust 7-10th 2014. We are adding one more day and including a bay fishing tournament. Put it on your calendars!


Alright Alright Alright!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Done and on the calendar!


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> What are you giving Tim for his share of that catch? h:


I will show him if he wants August 7 at night!


----------



## speck trout chaser

yellowskeeter said:


> By the way 3rd Annual LOR trip
> Agust 7-10th 2014. We are adding one more day and including a bay fishing tournament. Put it on your calendars!


Sorry we canceled this year due to the boat being up for sale!! We are looking forward to next year LOR/2014 in our new sled!! We will be there in Aug 2014 after looking at all the fun pics!!! Glad yall had a safe trip!!


----------



## daryl1979

Nice next year at that time I will have a 9 month old lol


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Already in my calendar as well.


----------



## 2400tman

On mine as well!


----------



## 2400tman

View attachment 654490
View attachment 654498
View attachment 654506
View attachment 654514







Here is a couple more.


----------



## Reconspacediver

on the books


----------



## ReelWork

daryl1979 said:


> Nice next year at that time I will have a 9 month old lol


Congrats!


----------



## FishOnOne

Enjoyed reading and viewing the pictures. Looked like everyone had a great time.


----------



## daryl1979

ReelWork said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bud


----------



## Cypress jaws

yellowskeeter said:


> My wife said she wants the prize for the fishing tournament we had so I'm going
> To give it to her tonight!
> View attachment 654266
> 
> 
> The crazy bait lady besides The Lighthouse Inn! A trip is not complete without a visit to her! She say "no shrimp white boy, see flag with knot in it! Dumb â‚¬%#!"
> View attachment 654290


Yup .... The Tower's prayers were answered!!


----------



## SSST

She is something else, man I get a kick outta messing with her. Her favorite line is "4 dolla a pound, 3 lbs for 10 dolla"


----------



## ctcrop

yellowskeeter said:


> By the way 3rd Annual LOR trip
> Agust 7-10th 2014. We are adding one more day and including a bay fishing tournament. Put it on your calendars!


Done!!! Can't wait!! I would like to personally thank the Wind God or Godess for being kind to all of us! My right foot and calf greatly appreciate the calm seas!


----------



## 2slick

That would be Tou at the Beacon Bait House. I hardly ever go there any more. That place can sure smell bad at times.....think it's something she's cookin' or eatin'. She and "Jim" have six kids I believe....IIRC they are well educated too. They close in January every year, and go to Viet Nam for 2-3 months. To hear her tell it, Jim never catches any shrimp (his boat by the pier). Oh, and she likes to dress gaudy too....wears some very revealing clothes at times.h:

First thing I heard this morning was, "they set the date for LOR 2014"! Good planning guys. Judy says will get the group set up when she gets back to work Thursday! The shirts were a hit at the Lighthouse. I heard a couple of the girls that do breakfast say they wanted to wear them all the time, instead of their uniform shirts.


----------



## ReelWork

Willie, There are still shirts available that Matt (BlueBerry) needs to sell if the staff or anyone else wants to purchase more. PM him for more info...


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Yes I still have some Xl only in blue, black, green, red, teal, and lime green. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## Cypress jaws

*Lor 2*

Here are some more pictures....


----------



## capfab

A little video from the trip!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Man in loading up and going back now!


----------



## capfab

*LOR 2013 pics*

Some of our pics....


----------



## 2400tman

Video is awesome Bro!


----------



## capfab

*LOR 2013 pics*

Few More. The pic of my Radar screen shows most LOR boats. The larger spots are T-Topped boats!!!! Not too shabby of detail! Sorry its kind of blurry.


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie said:


> First thing I heard this morning was, "they set the date for LOR 2014"! Good planning guys. Judy says will get the group set up when she gets back to work Thursday! The shirts were a hit at the Lighthouse. I heard a couple of the girls that do breakfast say they wanted to wear them all the time, instead of their uniform shirts.


Are they ready for us SlickWillie?

Was it a "OH S#%#, they set the date for next year?" LOL :rotfl:

The was a nice touch, having everyone wear the shirts!!!!!!


----------



## txteltech

I finally downloaded pictures off my playsport. Check em out


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice! Amazing how Charlie's keeps saving the skeeters on LOR !


----------



## txteltech

A few more, later ill post some video


----------



## capfab

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4

Is it 08-07-14 yet? I hate to wish my life away but dang.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Got my extra shirts in, thanks Matt! How many more do you have left?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

About 25 left.


----------



## Reconspacediver

BLUEBERRY said:


> About 25 left.


what sizes and colors


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I have 25 XL shirts in black, blue, teal, green, red and lime green.


----------



## Reconspacediver

BLUEBERRY said:


> I have 25 XL shirts in black, blue, teal, green, red and lime green.


**** Im to fat


----------



## Cypress jaws

I am going to be proudly putting on my "i survived LOR" sticker on my center console : ) now that is behind us and I survived the trip....thank the wind gods for keeping the bays calm.....


----------



## george.maness86

Im surprised the third annual thread isn't already started. Next year as well I need to set myself a bedtime so I will be able to get up Saturday morning to go fishing instead of nursing a hangover. Would have been sweet to catch something there but then again people prob got beat up a little coming back in as the water was not near as smooth Saturday as on the way down or back. It was a very nice ride and get away and I would like to thank all that put this together and look forward to next year. If I need to help with something just let me know and ill see what I can do. Also Kenny can you PM me your phone number and best time to call. As I recall we were discussing your work and trying to do more business with you as we are having problems with cables not lasting due to drillers being rough on them and not paying attention. I would like to discuss more of this and get you in contact with my boss.


----------



## yellowskeeter

yellowskeeter said:


> By the way 3rd Annual LOR trip
> Agust 7-10th 2014. We are adding one more day and including a bay fishing tournament. Put it on your calendars!


In case you missed it!


----------



## Sharkintrey25

Heading back home that day someone stole my boat bag out of the boat. It had my only set of truck keys and my only lapse of reason shirt. Cost me 350 bucks for a new key that turned in to an expensive trip lol but it was still a blast


----------



## txteltech

We're was your location when the bag was stolen?


----------



## ReelWork

Sharkintrey25 said:


> Heading back home that day someone stole my boat bag out of the boat. It had my only set of truck keys and my only lapse of reason shirt. Cost me 350 bucks for a new key that turned in to an expensive trip lol but it was still a blast


I would guess it wasn't stolen if it was on the way back. Probably blew out of the boat. Either way, not a fun situation!


----------



## goodwood

im here.


----------

